# Wer fährt mit ERGON Griffen am Bike



## chaoscarsten (28. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

mich würde einfach mal interessieren, wer hier alles mit 
*ERGON* - Griffen unterwegs ist, trotz Gewicht und Optik  

Persönlich finde ich die Griffe Top, sie sind leider nur recht gewichtig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2006)

Meine Familie & ich an (fast) allen Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (28. Dezember 2006)

hab auch welche ...
seitdem tun mir die Handgelenke nicht mehr weh 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## fissenid (28. Dezember 2006)

Servus!!

ich fahre sie auch.... bin begeistert..... Gewicht ist nunmal nicht alles.... und die Optik finde ich ok, oder...

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/QLT_Team_only_4.jpg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2006)

... bei uns haben sie nach zehn Jahren die Biogrips abgelöst. Der Vorteil ggü. den Biogrips ist, das die Ergon-Griffe sich nicht verdrehen können.


----------



## FrankyB (28. Dezember 2006)

Hab sie seit 1 1/2 Jahren und bin zufrieden. Bei kniffeligen Trails sind sie meiner Meinung nach aber nicht so gut wie schmalere, runde Griffe. Was aber nicht heißt, dann Trails damit nicht mehr fahrbar sind;-)


----------



## [email protected] (28. Dezember 2006)

Hab sie auch seit kurzem am Rad.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. Dezember 2006)

2 x , torque und es


----------



## marewo (28. Dezember 2006)

Moin,
ich fahre sie auch, trotz des Gewichtes. Aber es soll demnächst eine leichtere Variante kommen (wenig Gewicht=viel Geld) 
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/coming_soon/gx1.html
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## Rocky10 (28. Dezember 2006)

FrankyB schrieb:


> Hab sie seit 1 1/2 Jahren und bin zufrieden. Bei kniffeligen Trails sind sie meiner Meinung nach aber nicht so gut wie schmalere, runde Griffe. Was aber nicht heißt, dann Trails damit nicht mehr fahrbar sind;-)



Genau auch meine Meinung, flach, geradeaus sehr entspannend, wenns tricki wird sind Syntace besser.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## xbeam (28. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab sie zweimal getestet (auf unterschiedlichen Rädern) und kam damit garnicht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphi78 (28. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab seit gestern die Enduro Variante, leider bin ich noch nicht zum testen gekommen!


----------



## Honigblume (28. Dezember 2006)

Hab auch Ergon am Radel  und die geb ich nicht mehr her


----------



## h.g.hofmann (28. Dezember 2006)

Seit 2 Jahren am Bike und bin begeistert.
Gewicht?- wieg selber 85kg. 
Optik?- Finde es sieht gut aus


----------



## Sven76 (28. Dezember 2006)

Meine Frau die "normalen" Damengriffe ohne Hörnchen, ich selbst die Enduro Variante. Kommt nix anderes mehr ans Bike, seitdem sind bei uns beiden eingeschlafene Hände kein Thema mehr!


----------



## MasterAss (29. Dezember 2006)

Hab auch Ergon-Griffe seit neuestem und kann sie nur empfehlen. Seitdem sind Handgelenksschmerzen / Druckschmerzen Handballen weg...


----------



## Grunz (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahre sie jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren in verschiedenen Ausführungen und bin nach wie vor begeistert.

Seither habe ich das Bike richtig im Griff ;-))

Und die Optik !?!?!?
Die stört mich nicht denn beim fahren sieht man sie ja nicht ;-))

Hier steht Funktion an erster Stelle !!!

Der Preis ist allerdings gewaltig !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (29. Dezember 2006)

hallo,

ich habe die jetzt auch schon ein jahr drauf und würde die ebenfalls nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## Speichennippel (29. Dezember 2006)

Die Dinger sind klasse. Kein verdrehen, gefühlsechte Materialien, perfekte Ergonomie. Gewicht ??


----------



## Carsten (29. Dezember 2006)

fahre die ES1 seit fast nem Jahr und bin begeistert:







nach jahrelangem rumgerutsche mit Softgriffen u.a. Schrott für derbe Abfahretn das non plus ultra. Mit und ohne Handschuhen unglaublicher Grip, ordentlicher Seitenhalt und 100% unverrutschbar!


----------



## chaoscarsten (29. Dezember 2006)

Sind doch schon einige ...

Dachte schon ich währe eine einsame Ausnahme ... 

Cannondale




Specialized


----------



## MichiP (29. Dezember 2006)

Yepp,

fahr auch welche und bin sehr zufreiden.

gewicht???wenn ich vorher pullern geh hab ich es wieder drinn 

optik ??? ich bike und flaniere nicht vor biergärten )

also ICH nicht mehr ohne

gruß MichiP


----------



## hammerbusch (29. Dezember 2006)

Das Mehr-Gewicht ist mir schnurz, die tauben Finger waren hingegen extrem nervig. 

Und da ich fahren will: Ergon!


----------



## NikkyD (29. Dezember 2006)

Ergon P1men (ohne Hörnchen) mit meinen alten Scott Hörnchen, Gewicht is mir egal, die paar Gramm. Ich find sie nur zu lang nach innen hin, hätte evtl die GripShift Variante verwenden sollen.


----------



## KleinundMein (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich baue mir jetzt auch welche an (die mit den Mini-Hoernchens), bin gespannt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich benutze sie auch und bin total zufrieden. Ich habe die mit den kleinen Hörnchen, die Möglichkeit, die Griffposition zu wechseln ist einfach super. Mein Bike hat eine ziemlich kurze Geometrie, da bin ich um die Hörnchen froh. Am Anfang war es gewöhnungsbedürftig, dass die Hand nach außen hin begrenzt war, am mittlerweile habe ich mich daran gewöhnt. Gewicht ist mir wurscht, kann ja abnehmen.  Und Optik geht vor Funktion, finde aber, dass sie auch nicht schlecht aussehen.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (31. Dezember 2006)

fahre auch die Teile mit den kleinen Hörnchen. Diese jeweils mit Bohrung 13mm. Bisher der beste Griff für meinen Anspruch/Hände.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/254508/cat/9849

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GodfredKah (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab sie auch seit 5-6 Monaten mit Magnesium-Hörnchen! Seither hab' ich keine eingeschlafenen Finger mehr, das wiegt alles andere auf, wenn auch die roten Syntace weit besser aussehen!
GK


----------



## chaoscarsten (1. Januar 2007)

Moin,

fährt hier jemand die neuen *Ergon Carbon* Griffe?

*GX1 / GX2*

Was Ergon dazu schreibt:
Die Grundkonzeption basiert auf den erfolgreichen Komfort-Handgriffen der P- und R-Serien. Der kompakte Griffkörper der Modelle GX1 und GX2 mit deutlich schlanker ausgeführtem Flügel besitzt einen geringeren Greifradius im mittleren Bereich und ist optimiert für leichteres Umgreifen in wechselnden Fahrsituationen. Im Vergleich zu den Griffen der P- und R-Serie verteilt sich der Druck, insbesondere im Bereich des Ulnarnervs am äußeren Handballen, nahezu gleich gut. Der Griffkörper der GX-Serie besteht aus Leichtbaugummi. Dieser Dual-Compound-Griffgummi bietet aufgrund der geringeren Dichte hervorragende Dämpfungseigenschaften. In Verbindung mit einer hochfesten Leichtbauklemme ist das Modell GX1 deutlich leichter als das Modell P1. Das Modell GX2 wird mit einem neuen, 34 Gramm leichten Multiposition Bar End aus 100% Kohlefaser ausgeliefert. Gefertigt wird dieses Karbon-Hörnchen mit dem neuen überlegenen WMT-Fertigungsverfahren (Wrap-Mould- Technology), welches ein Alu-Inlay überflüssig macht. Die GX-Serie wird damit zum Maßstab für den professionellen Raceeinsatz.

Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen oder kommen die erst noch auf den Markt?
Wenn ja, wann?


----------



## jola (1. Januar 2007)

Fahre seit ca. 1 Jahr die Ergon Enduro. Bin umgestiegen, da ich 1. Schraubgriffe wollte und mir 2. auf meinen alten Schaumstoffteilen immer die Hände eingeschlafen sind. Nunja, das Problem hat sich mit den Ergons leider nicht gelöst. (Werds dieses Jahr wohl doch mal mit einem neuen Bike probieren ) Die Ergons behalt ich aber trotzdem, da sie sich nicht verdrehen und einen super Grip haben.


----------



## 4you2 (2. Januar 2007)

Mein Ulnar nervt mit meinen Ergon R2M überhaupt nicht mehr und für Gewichtstuning gibts ja schließlich noch ein paar Teilchen am bike ...


----------



## DaBoom (2. Januar 2007)

Wohl mit die einzigsten Bilder die es von den neuen Griffen gibt:

http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=188

Da meine Freundin mit ihren P1W und mein Kollege mit seinen R2M sehr zufrieden sind, werden es bei mir auch Ergon Griffe.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Januar 2007)

Die Enduros von Ergon gibts in 2 Grössen. Wie find ich die passende Griffgrösse raus?


----------



## GAT (26. Januar 2007)

Ich fahre die R2 Griffe und bin sehr zufrieden. Kaufargument waren für mich auch die integrierten Hörnchen. Ich wollte zuerst nur zusätzlich Barends, dafür hätte ich aber die alten Griffe zu weit nach innen schieben müssen, mit den Ergon Griffen habe ich dann zwei fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen. 

Allerdings muß ich zugeben, daß das Hardtail mit den Girffen irgendwas von einem Elch hat  am Fully siehts jetzt nicht mehr so schlimm aus...

Gewicht ?? klar, aber ich habe noch mindestens Potential für 10kg Reduzierung an mir, dannach wird wieder am Bike optimiert 

@ ALPHA-CENTAURI: die Größe am besten ausprobieren, mir ist z.B. die Damengröße lieber

GAT


----------



## tommek (26. Januar 2007)

Ich fahre sowohl die Enduro- als auch die normale Variante mit den langen Magnesium-Hörnchen.

1. Da ich recht große Hände habe, passen die Enduros in L perfekt. Mir schlafen zum ersten Mal seit Jahren nicht mehr die Finger ein. Vor allem bei mehrstündigen Touren eine Wohltat. 
Ich bin zuvor schon die OdiLockOn Griffe und die Syntace Griffe gefahren. Beide haben sich sehr schnell abgenutzt und vor allem die Syntace Griffe wurden durchs Fahren ohne Handschuhe gerade im Sommer in Kombination mit Sonnencreme sehr klebrig/ etwas widerlich. Die Odis haben konstruktionsbedingt recht schnell Spiel bekommen und waren für meine Handgröße zu dünn.

2. Standard mit Handauflagefläche

Fürs härtere Fahren mit häufigem Umgreifen gänzlich ungeeignet, aber fürs Touren unglaublich komfortabel. Ich habe diese Version auf meine Singlespeed MTB mit Starrgabel geschraubt und hier ist das Plus an Komfort deutlich zu spüren.
Das Übergewicht ist heftig, aber kribbelnde Finger sind keine Alternative.
Sehr schön ist die getrennte Verstellung des eigentlichen Griffes mit der Handauflagefläche und des Winkels der Barends, die auch sehr gut in der Hand liegen.

Für mich DER Lenkergriff - würde ich mir in verschiedenen Varianten auf jedes Bike schrauben. ( Rennrad mal ausgenommen )

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## evilrogi (26. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Die Enduros von Ergon gibts in 2 Grössen. Wie find ich die passende Griffgrösse raus?



Hab die Enduros an meinem CC-Rad, in Grösse L. - die sind schon enorm lang, ich denke Grösse S würde mir auch reichen. Toller Griff in einzigartiger Qualität. Die Montage war extrem mühsam, hatte da auch noch sonst wer Probleme  ? Ich denke nicht dass ich die noch runterkriege, das wurmt mich vor allem jetzt da ein Lenkertausch angesagt ist  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfmaschine (26. Januar 2007)

evilrogi schrieb:


> Hab die Enduros an meinem CC-Rad, in Grösse L. - die sind schon enorm lang, ich denke Grösse S würde mir auch reichen. Toller Griff in einzigartiger Qualität. Die Montage war extrem mühsam, hatte da auch noch sonst wer Probleme  ? Ich denke nicht dass ich die noch runterkriege, das wurmt mich vor allem jetzt da ein Lenkertausch angesagt ist  !



Runter mache ich die Griffe immer mit der Druckluftpistole. Geht eigentlich ganz gut. Wobei meine ganz einfach drauf gingen. 
Damit zum Thema. Ich habe die MR1(?), also die, mit den Stummeln am CC Bike. Bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. 
Am Fully bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, ob ich sie drauf mache. Vielleicht schraube ich sie mal probehalber dran.


----------



## tommek (26. Januar 2007)

Es geht bei den Größenangaben S und L speziell bei den Endurogriffen nicht um die Länge, sondern um die "Dicke" der Griffe !


----------



## hubabuba (26. Januar 2007)

Es kommt halt auf die Dicke und nicht auf die Länge an.


----------



## Haunert (26. Januar 2007)

Mein Tipp zur Demontage

Griffe mit Brennspaste einschmieren und dann abbrennen lassen geht mühelos !


----------



## horstj (26. Januar 2007)

ja.

oder war noch mehr gefragt?


----------



## Apollon (27. Januar 2007)

hi,
ich hab mal generell ne Frage: Gestern ist mir beim biken der rechte Griff (aus schwarzem Schaumgummi) verrutscht und lässt sich nun drehen. Wie bekomme ich den wieder fest? Kleber? Was für Kleber? 
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailflüsterer (27. Januar 2007)

das mit dem verrutschen bei schaumstoffgriffen, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ist nicht so einfach....
ich würde es mit haarlack versuchen. dazu musst du die griffe aber errst vom lenker ziehen ( ca. 3/4 der grifflänge) und dann den lenker *leicht*  mit haarlack einsprühen. danach den griff möglichst schnell wieder in die gewünschte position ziehen und warten. der haarlack muss austrocknen. nachteil dieser methode ist allerdings, dass du den griff nicht mehr ohne hilfsmittel, wie wasser+spritze demontieren kannst. dafür hält er bombenfest....
p.s. ich fahre auch mit ergon griffén an meinem enduro. fazit nach 5500 km in dieser saison: nie wieder andere griffe an meinen rädern. einfach super die teile!! trotz des preises bin ich hochzufrieden und das de- und montieren war bei mir überhaupt kein problem. abnutzungen sind wirklich nur minimal zu erkenne. also wirklich empfehlenswerte griffe.


----------



## Apollon (30. Januar 2007)

Wird der Haarlack bei Regen nicht ausgespült? Zumindest ist das unter der Dusche ja der Fall (beim Haare waschen).


----------



## lovin the trail (1. Februar 2007)

Hey!

Hab mal eine Frage zu den Enduro Versionen:

Kann man die auch mit barends fahren?

thx und grüße aus dem FLACHland


----------



## evilrogi (1. Februar 2007)

lovin the trail schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Hab mal eine Frage zu den Enduro Versionen:
> 
> Kann man die auch mit barends fahren?



Denke eher NEIN! Aussen ist ja die metallene Schraubschelle, da bleibt dann kein Platz mehr für Barends.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. Februar 2007)

Warum sollte da kein Platz sein? An meinen normalen Ergons hab ich auch noch Barends dran.


----------



## Brausa (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

bei meinem neuen Freak war ein Satz Ergon Enduro in L dabei. Sind noch originalverpackt mit dem Preis (35) drauf. Da ich Syntace Schraubgriffe bekomme brauche ich diese nicht. Wer Interesse hat kann mich ja per PM kontaktieren.

Grund für die Syntace: ein paar Gramm weniger (lese wahrscheinlich zu viel im Leichtbauforum...).


----------



## ophase (2. Februar 2007)

Hallöle,
wie stellt man denn die Ergon Griffe richtig ein? Muß die Auflagefläche für den Handballen wagerecht sein oder sollten sie etwas nach oben tendieren???

LG OPHASE


----------



## nosaint77 (2. Februar 2007)

Ich hab recht schmale Hände und fahre P1 in der Women-Version. Auf "Waldautobahnen" erste Sahne, in Trails nicht zu vollster Zufriedenheit. Denn wenn man ein oder zwei Finger für die Bremse braucht, dann lässt der Grip durch den großen Greifradius merkbar nach. GX1/2 versprechen da Verbesserung. Außerdem sehen die optisch auch wesentlich sportlicher aus.


----------



## Crazy Creek (2. Februar 2007)

Ich bin ne Zeit lang diese hier von Ergnon gefahren: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_1156.jpg  .
Muss sagen, dass sie sich nicht gut mit DC verstanden haben und bei einer längeren Abfahrt hatte man auch mehr Probleme den Lenker überhaupt festzuhalten.


----------



## Subraid (2. Februar 2007)

Bin ebenfalls am überlegen ob ich mir Ergon-Griffe zulege. Weiß man denn, wann die neuen GX1/2 verfügbar sein sollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinsdale (2. Februar 2007)

Das mit dem Elch kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich nenne mein Rad nur noch "der Hirsch"! Aber nie mehr ohne, die Dinger sind klasse.


----------



## Fränki__ (3. Februar 2007)

evilrogi schrieb:


> Hab die Enduros an meinem CC-Rad, in Grösse L. - die sind schon enorm lang, ich denke Grösse S würde mir auch reichen. Toller Griff in einzigartiger Qualität. Die Montage war extrem mühsam, hatte da auch noch sonst wer Probleme  ? Ich denke nicht dass ich die noch runterkriege, das wurmt mich vor allem jetzt da ein Lenkertausch angesagt ist  !



Fahre die Enduro Variante in L seit einem halben Jahr, brauche nie mehr was anderes  

Die Montage ging bei mir superfix - nachdem ich die alten Griffe runtergepoppelt hatte - 10 Minuten, top.


----------



## MAM (3. Februar 2007)

Ich fahre sie im Winter und wenn es nicht zu heiss ist. Im Sommer sind sie schnell glitschig, wenn man ohne Handschuhe fährt. Da nehme ich dann meistens einfache Schaumstoffgriffe für 2 Euro. Die werden zwar schnell pekig, aber da hat man mit verschwitzten Händen immer noch den besten Grip, finde ich.
Auf Handschuhe habe ich im Sommer keinen Bock.

Gruß


----------



## DaBoom (4. Februar 2007)

Subraid schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls am überlegen ob ich mir Ergon-Griffe zulege. Weiß man denn, wann die neuen GX1/2 verfügbar sein sollen?




Sollen laut Importeur,  RTi sports, ab dem 15.3.07 verfügbar sein.


----------



## chaoscarsten (7. Februar 2007)

Mich würden mal Bilder am Bike interessieren, wo man sieht, in welchem Winkel Ihr die Griffe montiert habt. Also mit der Auflagefläche nach oben oder doch mehr nach unten.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Februar 2007)

der schlitz im rechten winkel zum boden.


----------



## fissenid (8. Februar 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Mich würden mal Bilder am Bike interessieren, wo man sieht, in welchem Winkel Ihr die Griffe montiert habt. Also mit der Auflagefläche nach oben oder doch mehr nach unten.



hallo

meine stehen so:








ist aber "Geschmackssache"


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Februar 2007)

Wie ist das Radon? Würdst du es wieder holen?


----------



## awi (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Nachdem ich das gelesen habe, sollte ich mir wohl auch welche zulegen. Meine Flossen schlafen auch immer ein. Aber welche soll ich mehmen. Ich fahre gerne auch mal mit den Händen an den Barends. Aber sollte ich die Ergon mit den langen Barends nehmen oder kann ich meine alten weiterverwenden. Auf den Bildern kann man nicht sehen, ob die noch daneben passen ?

Grüssle
AWI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Februar 2007)

awi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Nachdem ich das gelesen habe, sollte ich mir wohl auch welche zulegen. Meine Flossen schlafen auch immer ein. Aber welche soll ich mehmen. Ich fahre gerne auch mal mit den Händen an den Barends. Aber sollte ich die Ergon mit den langen Barends nehmen oder kann ich meine alten weiterverwenden. Auf den Bildern kann man nicht sehen, ob die noch daneben passen ?
> 
> ...



ich find die ergon mit den langen barends komisch aussehend. deswegen:


----------



## awi (14. Februar 2007)

Ha, super.
Danke ALPHA-CENTAURI, Bilder sagen manchmal mehr als tausend Worte 

Grüssle
AWI


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Februar 2007)

bedenke aber: das ist ein ultrabriter, irc 680 mm lenker


----------



## awi (14. Februar 2007)

ok, werde ich in dem Fall noch mal anschauen, wieviel Platz ich habe


----------



## chaoscarsten (1. März 2007)

Meine Griffe habe ich so montiert:





Überlege im Moment dies Handauflagefläche noch etwas nach oben zu drehen.


----------



## awi (1. März 2007)

Hallo chaoscarsten

sind das die langen "Hörner" oder die kurzen ?

Grüssle
AWI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hai-nik (1. März 2007)

fahre seit fast 2 jahren die ergons auf allen meinen rädern und bin sehr zufrieden.am besten kommen sie zur wirkung wenn man sie so nach oben dreht,dass man beim normalen fahren deutlich den druck der flügel auf den handballen merkt.


----------



## chaoscarsten (1. März 2007)

awi schrieb:


> Hallo chaoscarsten
> 
> sind das die langen "Hörner" oder die kurzen ?
> 
> ...



Ahoi,

es handelt sich hierbei um die MR2 Mag, also die Ergons, mit den langen 
Magnesium Hörnchen.

Sind die selben wie auf dem Drössinger CM:




Hier kannst Du die am Rush etwas besser sehen:




Am Epic meiner Frau kannst Du die kleinen in der Damenversion sehen:


----------



## Lyncis (1. März 2007)

Hab sie endlich auch an jedem Bike (R2M)â¦.  sind einfach TOP!


----------



## erkan1984 (2. März 2007)

ALPHA fährt auch an seinem Torque mit Hörnchen, er wurde dafür mehrmals in Canyon forum gesteinigt!


Frage zum Thema :

gibts einen Unterschied zwischen den MR1 und MR2 abgesehen von dem Material, auf den meisten bildern sehen die Hörnchen vom MR2 länger aus?


----------



## fissenid (2. März 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Frage zum Thema :
> 
> gibts einen Unterschied zwischen den MR1 und MR2 abgesehen von dem Material, auf den meisten bildern sehen die Hörnchen vom MR2 länger aus?



Rictig erkannt, der MR1 ist der mit dem "stummel" Hörnchen, und der MR2 ist der mit den großen Magnesium.

www.rtisports.de


----------



## Olibiker (2. März 2007)

Also ich bin meine Ergon 2 Jahre am alten Bike gefahren. Auf der Ebene und bergauf ok, aber wenn es runter geht ist es nix - einfach schlechte Kontrolle an Lenker und Bremsen. Mein neues Bike hat einen um 9 Grad nach hinten gekröpften Lenker. Damit ist nun alles gut, d. h. keine Schmerzen im Handballen, keine eingeschlafenen Finger etc. und die Lenkkontrolle ist super! Lasse also die Ergons am alten Bike dran.


----------



## DaBoom (2. März 2007)

Hab heute mien GX1 bekommen.

Die Montage der P-Serie ist wesentlich einfacher, als die der GX1.
Des Weiteren sind sie +-2mm verschieb bar. Musste zusätzlich zur Klemmung Haarspray verwenden. Nun sitzen sie bomben fest, was allerdings die Ausrichtung, habe sie bisher stark abfallend montiert, erschwert.

Fahrbericht kommt höchst wahrscheinlich Morgen.


----------



## awi (2. März 2007)

Hallo chaoscarsten

Da ich bis jetzt in der Nähe noch keinen Dealer gefunden habe, wo die Dinger im Laden hat, konnte ich die noch nicht "fassen".
Kann man sich an den Hörnern gut festhalten? Ich fahre gerne mal zur Abwechslung an denen. So teils mit dem Handballen auf dem normalen Griff. 

Bestellen und dann isses nix, bei dem Preis... dann vorher ein bischen durchfragen 

Grüssle
AWI


----------



## ilex (2. März 2007)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Also ich bin meine Ergon 2 Jahre am alten Bike gefahren. Auf der Ebene und bergauf ok, aber wenn es runter geht ist es nix - einfach schlechte Kontrolle an Lenker und Bremsen. Mein neues Bike hat einen um 9 Grad nach hinten gekröpften Lenker. Damit ist nun alles gut, d. h. keine Schmerzen im Handballen, keine eingeschlafenen Finger etc. und die Lenkkontrolle ist super! Lasse also die Ergons am alten Bike dran.



1. stimmt (aber "sie" fährt runter fast noch langsamer als rauf)
2. 12° reichen mir geradeso damit die Pfoten nicht einschlafen ("ihr" nicht)
3. die Ergons bleiben am Ladybike


----------



## DaBoom (3. März 2007)

Hab heute nochmals die GX1 versucht verdrehsicher zu montieren. Klappt weder auf einem Carbon- noch auf einem Alu-Lenker.

Problem ist folgendes:
Die Aussparung des Metallringes welcher in der Klemmung sitzt, ist kleiner als das Gegenstück welches am Griff dran ist. Daher kann man den Griff in beide Richtungen bis zum Anschlagder Aussparung, etwa 2-3mm je Seite, verdrehen.

Werd mal Bilder machen, damit man es sehen kann.

Werd mal RTi-Sports und meinen Händler fragen, was da los ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (3. März 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ALPHA fährt auch an seinem Torque mit Hörnchen, er wurde dafür mehrmals in Canyon forum gesteinigt!
> 
> 
> Frage zum Thema :
> ...



Geanu das ist der Unterschied. Die größe der Hörnchen!
Kann man auf der Website von Ergon schön sehen.


----------



## MisterXT (4. März 2007)

@da Boom: du meinst wirklich die neuen GX 1 bzw. GX 2? Weil bei ERgon auf der Seite werden die immer noch als "coming soon" geführt? Wenn ja, darf man fragen. wo du sie gekauft hast?


----------



## laempel (4. März 2007)

Fahre seit 2 Jahren ergon MR2. Bin sehr zufrieden. Am Stadtradl hab ich Biogrip race. Die sind auch in Ordnunge aber etwas gewöhnungsbedürftiger als die ergon.

Mein Schwager fährt gerade mit ergon-Griffen die tourdafrique. Siehe
www.tourdafrique2007.de


----------



## DaBoom (6. März 2007)

MisterXT schrieb:


> @da Boom: du meinst wirklich die neuen GX 1 bzw. GX 2? Weil bei ERgon auf der Seite werden die immer noch als "coming soon" geführt? Wenn ja, darf man fragen. wo du sie gekauft hast?



Meine die GX1. Habe sie bei meinem Händler bestellt und siehe da, sie waren binnen einer halben Woche da.

Werd heute noch die Bilder machen, von dem Klemmring und dem Griff, damit man mein Problem besser verstehen kann.

Zur Zeit vermute ich, dass der Ring falsch bearbeitet ist.


----------



## chaoscarsten (6. März 2007)

Darf man fragen, was Du bezahlt hast dür die Hönrchen?
Sollen ja schon frech teuer sein.


----------



## n70tester (6. März 2007)

*hat jemand von euch schon die grünen Hörnchen und eventuell Fotos davon?*


----------



## DaBoom (6. März 2007)

Klemmring, welcher unter der Klemmung sitzt, und Griffaussenseite.







Die Aussparung des Alu-Rings ist zu groß für das Gegenstück des Griffes, so dass dieser sich innerhalb der Lücke verschieben läßt.


----------



## MisterXT (6. März 2007)

Ja und wieviel kosten se nu?

Wäre jetzt halt interessant, ob das an dem frühen Modell liegt oder ob das bei allen so ist.

Und mach doch mal ein Bild, auf dem man die Dinger komplett sieht!


----------



## DaBoom (7. März 2007)

Hab 32 für die GX1 gezahlt. Also UVP - Stammkundenrabatt.
 

So sehen die GX1 aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (7. März 2007)

Kannst Du das Ding mal auf die Waage schmeissen?
Das wäre super!
Am besten mit Bild - plz


----------



## varadero (7. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hab die GX1 für 35 in der www.zweirad-stadler.de Filiale in Hammerau hängen sehen. Online sind sie zwar noch nicht aufgeführt, aber eine email konnte vieleicht was bringen

Varadero


----------



## MisterXT (7. März 2007)

Dankeschön! Dann muss ich glatt mal meinen Händler zum bestellen nötigen.


----------



## Cunelli (7. März 2007)

Ich fahr mit meinen zarten HÃ¤ndchen die Damenversion. Hab zuerst die mit den kleinen HÃ¶rnern gehabt, dann aber weggemacht weil ich die eigentlich nie benutz. Jetzt hab ich die normalen. 

Wenn hier niemand Interesse zeigt (so 20 â¬ incl. Logistik) , werd ich sie innen abschneiden und an mein StraÃenrad machen (Gripshift).


----------



## ossatuyu (9. März 2007)

Hallöle, fahre herkömmliche Ergons an VRO - Lenker 12 Grad mit zusätzlichen Hörnchen am Merida und am Crossrad die Version mit den kleinen Hörnchen. Seit der Montage keine Probleme mehr mit "eingeschlafenen" Händen, funktionieren auch super in groben Gelände. Ich gebe sie nicht mehr her, allerdings werde ich demnächst mal die Enduroversion der Optik wegen ausprobieren. Falls jemand welche übrig haben sollte, schickt mir ne PM.


----------



## thies (10. März 2007)

hi,

ich weis immernoch nich so recht ob ich mir die dinger montieren soll. wenn dann die enduro weil ich doch häufiger die griffposition wechsle. ausserdem sehen die am bestene aus 
bin aber wie gesagt noch skeptisch wegen des preises. also hab ich noch 3 fragen:
gibt es alternativen? (andere ergonomische griffe)
halten die dinger? (enduro)
und kann mir einer erklären warum die enden(?) so komsich aussehen? (also das "hörnchen" und warum sie nicht bündig aufhören (oder verstehe ich das falsch herum?))

gruss thies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (11. März 2007)

mit 2 Streifen, 3-4cm, Klebeband.


----------



## chaoscarsten (13. März 2007)

thx


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (13. März 2007)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den specialized Griffen ?


----------



## Didi123 (14. März 2007)

Ansbach_Racer schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den specialized Griffen ?



Hier geht's doch um Ergon-Griffe. 

Hat jemand den direkten Vergleich zwischen den Ergon E1(L) und den P1(M)...?
Bin gerade schwer am übrlegen, ob ich wieder die P1M nehme (fahr' ich schon ein paar Jahre am HT) oder ob ich für das neue Rad die E1L ausprobiere.

Bin eher der gemäßigte Tourenfahrer und von daher nicht so oft auf den kniffligen Trails unterwegs, deshalb tendiere ich eher wieder zu den P1 Griffen (oder GX1), da kann man eher mal ein wenig umgreifen als bei den E1.

Was meint die Allgemeinheit?


----------



## Nick_1988 (14. März 2007)

Ich hab die R 2 Magnesium mit den großen Barends .
Fahren sich gut keine Handballenschmerzen mehr.

Die Barends lassen sich unabhängig von den Griffen im winkel verändern.

Anfangs muss man ein bischen ausprobieren welcher winkel am besten passt,aber wenn man es erstmal raushat 1 A


----------



## #easy# (14. März 2007)

Hi,
so dann möchte ich mal meine Erfahrungen hier einbringen. Angefangen habe ich mit einem geraden Lenker und Race Face Griffen. Nach ca. 1 1/2 Std. sind mir die Hände eingeschlafen Lenkerbreite war so 56-58cm.
Danach habe ich es mit den Men R1 versucht ging schon etwas besser so ca. 2 1/2 Std. danach fing wieder das Grippeln an. Die Umrüstung auf einen Rizer mit einer 25mm Erhöhung hat auch nicht so viel gebracht. Zu guter letzt habe ich noch mal etwas tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen und mir den Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon geholt. Ich denke das war's dann mit den Beschwerden. Der Lenker hat zwar nur eine Überhöhung von 13mm dafür aber einen Winkel von 12° und eine breite von 63cm und das ist scheinbar eine gute Kombination und je weniger Rizer desto lieber. Ich habe sogar jetzt wieder "normale" Griffe drauf und bin damit schon 5 Std. gefahren ohne probleme. Gut die Barends fehlen mir ein wenig aber ich finde an einem Rizer sieht es nix aus.

Ich hoffe ich kann mit dem "kleinen" Bericht weiter helfen.

gruß
easy


----------



## Olibiker (15. März 2007)

#easy# schrieb:


> Hi,
> so dann möchte ich mal meine Erfahrungen hier einbringen. Angefangen habe ich mit einem geraden Lenker und Race Face Griffen. Nach ca. 1 1/2 Std. sind mir die Hände eingeschlafen Lenkerbreite war so 56-58cm.
> Danach habe ich es mit den Men R1 versucht ging schon etwas besser so ca. 2 1/2 Std. danach fing wieder das Grippeln an. Die Umrüstung auf einen Rizer mit einer 25mm Erhöhung hat auch nicht so viel gebracht. Zu guter letzt habe ich noch mal etwas tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen und mir den Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon geholt. Ich denke das war's dann mit den Beschwerden. Der Lenker hat zwar nur eine Überhöhung von 13mm dafür aber einen Winkel von 12° und eine breite von 63cm und das ist scheinbar eine gute Kombination und je weniger Rizer desto lieber. Ich habe sogar jetzt wieder "normale" Griffe drauf und bin damit schon 5 Std. gefahren ohne probleme. Gut die Barends fehlen mir ein wenig aber ich finde an einem Rizer sieht es nix aus.
> 
> ...



Kannst du mal ein Foto oder nen Link zu dem Lenker posten?


----------



## marks (15. März 2007)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Foto oder nen Link zu dem Lenker posten?



http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=807

War das so schwierig? Es steht doch die exakte Bezeichnung im Text...


----------



## #easy# (16. März 2007)

stimmt............ 

hier mal ein aktuells Foto.




easy


----------



## Olibiker (16. März 2007)

@easy: Schaut gut aus  Könnt ich mir an meinem Bike auch gut vorstellen  Wenn nur das liebe Geld nicht wär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (16. März 2007)

da hast Du schon recht, aber ich habe mal etwas gespart und bevor ich noch mehr Geld für verschiedene Lenker ausgebe und dann ´zum schluss doch beim Syntace lande habe ich in den sauren Apfel gebissen aber nix bereut. Nimm doch den Syntace Vector in Alu ist etwas günstiger oder schau mal bei zweirad-Satdler der hat den im Angebot gehabt.
easy


----------



## merida (17. März 2007)

Ich fahre jetzt seit fast 2,5 Jahren, mit kurzen Unterbrechungen, die Ergon WP1. Seit einem Jahr habe ich die für mich optimale Kombi gefunden, Syntace VRO Ecco Vorbau + Eccoriser (mit 12°) + Ergon WP1  . Schaut etwas vielleicht etwas seltsam aus, aber mir schlafen die Patscherl nicht mehr ein. Wegen der Optik hatte ich kurzzeitig die Syntace Moto Griffe verbaut, aber länger als eine Stunde konnte ich damit nicht fahren.

merida


----------



## phreak007 (23. März 2007)

Bei Rose.de sind angeblich beide Modelle (GX1 und GX2) verfügbar...

https://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=11655

Habe mir grad die GX2 bestellt und bin sehr gespannt, was die wiegen...


----------



## phreak007 (23. März 2007)

Grad gelesen: sollen 176 Gramm pro Paar auf die Waage bringen:

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=13485&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Das wäre ja erheblich leichter, als die 315 Gramm der GR2...


----------



## chaoscarsten (25. März 2007)

Ja, dass liegt wohl daran, dass jedes Hörnchen nur 36g wiegen soll.
Außerdem ist die Grifffläche ja deutlich verkleinert worden.
Bin mal auf Dein Ergebniss gespannt. 

Wir erwarten Bilder *gg*


----------



## Speichennippel (26. März 2007)

Die Ergon waren bisher ja schon ziemlich teuer, aber 120 â¬ fÃ¼r die neuen Carbon-HÃ¶rner sind eine Frechheit. Aber so ist das ja zur Zeit mit vielen Komponeneten, sobald die aus Plaste sind, wird abgezockt.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. März 2007)

Hi Leute. Brauch mal eure Meinung.

Die Bestellung der Enduro Griffe in L und S kam heute an. Ich kann mich jedoch nicht entscheiden, welche ich behalte und zurückschicke. 

Die dickeren L liegen von der Griffigkeit und Dicke mir ziemlich gut in der hand - sind jedoch etwas zu breit.

die dünneren S lassen sicher ein gutes Lenkergefühl zu. Mit denen drück ich mir aber beim umschließen mit der Hand ganz schön die finger in die Handwurzel.

Was fahrt ihr an euren Bikes an Enduro?


----------



## phreak007 (27. März 2007)

Die GX2 sind angekommen...  

Die versprochenen Bilder:


----------



## chaoscarsten (28. März 2007)

Sehr schick, nun schwanke ich doch, ob ich mir sie leisten soll ... 
mano ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (28. März 2007)

HallO!

es gibt das gute Stück doch auch mit dem Magnesium Horn. Wie ist denn der Gewichtsunterschied????
Der Preis halbiert sich auf alle Fälle mal auf angenehme 60 Euro!!!

Ich fahre noch den "alten" MR2 mit dem Magnesiumhörnchen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Griffen.

Wo liegt denn der Vorteil des GX2 gegenüber dem GR2 (ehemals MR2)????

Danke
Gruß
Dominik


----------



## phreak007 (28. März 2007)

Der Vorteil liegt in 184 g zu 310 g. Außerdem sind die GX2 schlanker, was ich persönlich als angenehmer und sicherer zu greifen empfinde.

Die Optik ist noch deutlich besser, als es auf den Bildern daher kommt...


----------



## chaoscarsten (28. März 2007)

Ich würd auch sagen, Optik und Gewicht.
Ich persönlich fahre ja die MR2 am CD und meine Frau die Frauenversion am Epic.


----------



## #easy# (28. März 2007)

aua 120 tacken puhhh, dass ist echt mal eine Hausnummer.......nee das ist es "mir" nicht werd. 
Aber gut sind die Dinger bestimmt.
easy


----------



## nosaint77 (28. März 2007)

Ansbach_Racer schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den specialized Griffen ?



Weil die Ergons die tollen Fahreigenschaften des Litevilles ausbremsen (zu klobig,  daher zu wenig Grip), hab ich mir diese Dinger geholt.

Kosten schlappe 15 Euro, wiegen laut Küchenwaage 198gr und sehen sind in der dunkelgrauen Version "topmodisch" aus. Beim Fahrkomfort sind sie in Verbindung mit einem stärker gekröpften Lenker (>10°) und gelgepolsterten Handschuhen den Ergon-P1 nahezu ebenbürtig. Traillastige Strecken lassen sich damit sicherer fahren.


----------



## chaoscarsten (28. März 2007)

Ahoi,

anbei noch ein paar besser Bilder von den Ergon-Griffen für Frauen,
am Bike meiner Frau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. März 2007)

Sieht nett aus, fährt sich jedoch nicht so angenehm wie die P1M

Schade - da montiert, kann ich es auch nicht mehr zurückschicken.

Falls jemand interesse hat: 30 euro + 2,20 Euro Versand.


----------



## Velopax (28. März 2007)

Fährt jemand die Ergon R1L Griffe? 
Wär schön mal ein paar Bilder an einem Bike zu sehen.


----------



## chaoscarsten (29. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus, fährt sich jedoch nicht so angenehm wie die P1M
> 
> Schade - da montiert, kann ich es auch nicht mehr zurückschicken.
> 
> Falls jemand interesse hat: 30 euro + 2,20 Euro Versand.



Ist Dein Sattel abgebrochen?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. März 2007)

Massanfertigung für Leute mit langem Schniedel 

Fahren nur zwei Leute hier im Forum!


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2007)

Sind das die Shimano PD-M647 Pedale an deinem Rad?
Wenn ja kannst du was zu Gewicht, Haltbarkeit, Stand auf den Pedalen ausgeklickt sagen?


Mir sind die GX2 mit 120 zu teuer, da können die noch so gut sein. Dann lieber richtig auf Gewichtstuning!


----------



## varadero (3. April 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir Enduro und GX Griffe kaufen, bin mir aber selbst im Geschäft beim probieren unschlüssig welche Größe ich nehmen soll.
Gab es nicht mal eine Tabelle/"Manual"/... von Ergon, mit dem man die optimalere Größe aussuchen konnte?
Meine Handschuhgröße ist ca. 11, was wohl eher zu den größeren Modellen passen würde?!?

Danke
Varadero


----------



## erider (5. April 2007)

Hallo ergon-griff-fahrer, 
im letzten Heft der bike (05/07) ist in der ergon-reklame ein winkel von 148° als idealwinkel der hand angegeben, was eine relativ hohe position der griffe bedeutet. Fahrt Ihr auch diesen winkel?
mfg
erider

Hier die Zeichnung dazu: http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/ergonomie/alles.html


----------



## chaoscarsten (6. April 2007)

Meine sind ähnlich steil montiert.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. April 2007)

Ich fahr so, dass dieser seitliche Schlitz parallel zu boden ist.


----------



## thies (7. April 2007)

könnte mal eine bitte ein pic von seinen enduros schicken? mch würd mal interessieren wie die in echt aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marks (7. April 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> es gibt das gute Stück doch auch mit dem Magnesium Horn. Wie ist denn der Gewichtsunterschied????
> Der Preis halbiert sich auf alle Fälle mal auf angenehme 60 Euro!!!



Laut ERGON Flyer in der neuen bike wiegen die *GX2 Magnesium* (also Bar Ends anstelle Carbon aus Magnesium) *228g pro Paar
*.

Muss wohl jeder selbst entscheiden, ob der Unterschied von ca. 50g / Paar den doppelten Preis rechtfertigt...


----------



## erkan1984 (7. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus, fährt sich jedoch nicht so angenehm wie die P1M
> 
> Schade - da montiert, kann ich es auch nicht mehr zurückschicken.
> 
> Falls jemand interesse hat: 30 euro + 2,20 Euro Versand.



ist dasKlopapier oder Katzenstreu auf dem Schränkchen im Hintergrund?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. April 2007)

katzenstreu. vorrat für ca ein halbes jahr. ist ausm lidl. billig und gut.


----------



## the crasher (9. April 2007)

Hallo

Bin auch sehr an den Ergon GX1 interessiert. Was ich aber gern noch wissen würde wäre: Wie Breit sind die Griffe? Kann es einfach nirgendwo in einer Angabe finden.
Ausserdem: Wie sind die Griffe so nach ein paar mal fahren?
Danke schon mal!


----------



## marks (12. April 2007)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Klemmring, welcher unter der Klemmung sitzt, und Griffaussenseite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht interessiert dies ja den ein oder anderen - habe vorhin mit RTI Sports telefoniert und folgende Aussagen erhalten:

Das o.g. Problem ist bekannt und trat bei den ersten ausgelieferten Griffen auf. Nun hat der Zulieferer neue Klemmringe gefertigt, daraufhin werden jetzt alle bei RTI Sports bereits auf Lager befindlichen Griffe mit den neuen Ringen ausgestattet - Anfang nächster Woche gehen die "getunten" Griffe dann an die Fachhändler raus!

Ich habe mich übrigens nun für die Variante GX1 plus Bar Ends von Smica entschieden, da die Ergon Bar Ends mir vom Griffgefühl her nicht sonderlich angenehm erschienen (zumindest als ich diese im Shop probiert habe).

Gewichts- und kostenmässig finde ich meine Version ziemlich interessant:

GX1 - ca. 128g (Paar)
Smica - ca. 58g (Paar)

Macht zusammen ca. 186g und ist damit absolut im Bereich der GX2 Carbon - allerdings deutlich günstiger (etwas über 50 EUR im Vergleich zu den 119,95 EUR von Ergon).


----------



## US. (12. April 2007)

marks schrieb:


> Ich habe mich übrigens nun für die Variante GX1 plus Bar Ends von Smica entschieden, ........
> Macht zusammen ca. 186g und ist damit absolut im Bereich der GX2 Carbon - allerdings deutlich günstiger (etwas über 50 EUR im Vergleich zu den 119,95 EUR von Ergon).




Aber auch "etwas" häßlicher, da die Smica-Barends nach innen kröpfen und damit ein ungleichmässiger Spalt zwischen den Griffen und den Barends entsteht. Ich hab die alten Ergon-Griffe und die Smica hier rumliegen....

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## marks (12. April 2007)

US. schrieb:


> Aber auch "etwas" häßlicher, da die Smica-Barends nach innen kröpfen und damit ein ungleichmässiger Spalt zwischen den Griffen und den Barends entsteht. Ich hab die alten Ergon-Griffe und die Smica hier rumliegen....
> 
> Gruß, Uwe


Die GX1 sollten von der "Dicke" (oder vom Querschnitt wie man beim Autoreifen sagen würde) etwas geringer als die alten Ergon sein, damit müsste der Spalt deutlich geringer als bei Deiner Variante ausfallen. Schau mer mal, sagt man bei uns in Bayern...

Zumindest kann man bei den Smica den Daumen sauber "ablegen", das hat mich bisher immer an den meisten Bar Ends gestört!


----------



## the crasher (12. April 2007)

@marks

kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wie breit die GX1 griffe sind? 12cm oder breiter?
Danke schon mal


----------



## marks (12. April 2007)

the crasher schrieb:


> @marks
> 
> kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wie breit die GX1 griffe sind? 12cm oder breiter?
> Danke schon mal


Leider habe ich die Griffe noch nicht, die neueste Lieferung kommt ja erst nächste Woche seitens RTI Sports - insofern kann ich Dir leider die Frage (noch) nicht beantworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (13. April 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ist dasKlopapier oder Katzenstreu auf dem Schränkchen im Hintergrund?




is das normal so, dass der Sattel so wie eine Concord aussieht?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. April 2007)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> is das normal so, dass der Sattel so wie eine Concord aussieht?



Hat mit der Aerodynamik zu tun. Ne, im ernst: ist wirklich so gewollt. Den Sattel fahren nur 2 Leut im Forum- bin echt stolz drauf.


----------



## SmithWesson (13. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Hat mit der Aerodynamik zu tun. Ne, im ernst: ist wirklich so gewollt. Den Sattel fahren nur 2 Leut im Forum- bin echt stolz drauf.



ja warum ihn nur zwei fahren liegt klar auf der hand grins


----------



## DaBoom (14. April 2007)

> Vielleicht interessiert dies ja den ein oder anderen - habe vorhin mit RTI Sports telefoniert und folgende Aussagen erhalten:
> 
> Das o.g. Problem ist bekannt und trat bei den ersten ausgelieferten Griffen auf. Nun hat der Zulieferer neue Klemmringe gefertigt, daraufhin werden jetzt alle bei RTI Sports bereits auf Lager befindlichen Griffe mit den neuen Ringen ausgestattet - Anfang nächster Woche gehen die "getunten" Griffe dann an die Fachhändler raus!



Dann werd ich wohl kommende Woche ein Paket erhalten.


----------



## marks (19. April 2007)

marks schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessiert dies ja den ein oder anderen - habe vorhin mit RTI Sports telefoniert und folgende Aussagen erhalten:
> 
> Das o.g. Problem ist bekannt und trat bei den ersten ausgelieferten Griffen auf. Nun hat der Zulieferer neue Klemmringe gefertigt, daraufhin werden jetzt alle bei RTI Sports bereits auf Lager befindlichen Griffe mit den neuen Ringen ausgestattet - Anfang nächster Woche gehen die "getunten" Griffe dann an die Fachhändler raus!


Update nach erneutem Telefonat mit RTI Sports:

Die o.g. Nachbesserung war nicht von Erfolg gekrönt, es werden in absehbarer Zeit keine Griffe aus der neuen GX Serie ausgeliefert! Die Produktion in Taiwan muss wohl eine ganz neue Charge fertigen, Lieferung wird frühestens in zwei (!) Monaten erwartet (ist nun auch auf www.rtisports.de so vermerkt)...


----------



## rio-online (20. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe die Ergon R2 seit 2 Monaten.
Ich habe zwischendrin mal meine alten draufgebaut und sofort wieder Runtergeschmissen.
Absolut empfehlenswert.
Ich habe allerdings bemerkt, dass durch zu flache Einstellung der Druck auf die Schultern sehr groß wird.
Also schön Ausrichten, dann sind die jeden Penny und jedes Gramm Wert.

Gruß


Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lost in wood (20. April 2007)

marks schrieb:


> Update nach erneutem Telefonat mit RTI Sports:
> 
> Lieferung wird frühestens in zwei (!) Monaten erwartet (ist nun auch auf www.rtisports.de so vermerkt)...



hm , ich habe mir die GX2 vor rd. 3 Wochen bei Rose bestellt. Bisher waren sie nicht lieferbar. Heute erhielt ich telefonisch von Rose die Info, dass gestern eine Lieferung GX2 in Bocholt eingetroffen ist und mein bestelltes Paar heute in den Versand geht. 

Schaun mer mal, was ich wann erhalte. Insbesondere bin ich auf die Klemmringe gespannt. 

Ich werde berichten. 

Lost in Wood


----------



## lost in wood (23. April 2007)

So, die GX2 sind Samstag angekommen und siehe da, die Klemmringe passen. Im direkten Vergleich mit meinen bisherigen GR2 â empfinde ich den Fahrkomfort unverÃ¤ndert. Allerdings hat man â da der Lenker nun besser umfasst werden kann â  bei etwas grÃ¶beren Strecken, das Bike âbesser im Griffâ.  

lost in wood


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (23. April 2007)

Hallo,


lost in wood schrieb:


> Allerdings hat man â da der Lenker nun besser umfasst werden kann â  bei etwas grÃ¶beren Strecken, das Bike âbesser im Griffâ.
> lost in wood


das war auch der Grund weswegen ich vor kurzem von den Ergon P1 M auf Ritchey WCS True Grips umgestiegen bin. Die Ergongriffe sind ohne Zweifel gute Griffe, nur hatte ich persÃ¶nlich bei lÃ¤ngeren Trailabfahrten das GefÃ¼hl die Griffe wÃ¤ren irgendwie im Durchmesser zu dick. Die Ritcheygriffe sitzen ebenfalls bombenfest auch wenn sie nicht verschraubt werden kÃ¶nnen. Die neuen GX Racegriffe hatte ich noch nicht in den HÃ¤nden bzw. am Lenker. Ich mache erstmal den Langzeittest mit den WCS True Grips. Sollte es damit keine Probleme geben, bleiben sie am Lenker.


----------



## Kerberos (25. April 2007)

Es gab hier im Thread mal die Äusserung, dass die E1 (Enduro-Version ohne Hörnchen) in der grossen Ausführung zwar angenehm dick sind (Umfang). Aber dass sie auch auffällig breit sind! Das war auch mein erster Eindruck im Geschäft, hatte sie aber noch nicht in der Hand. 
Ich behaupte mal, dass das für viele Biker zutreffen müsste: Die "Grösse" der Hände bezieht sich oft eher auf die Fingerlänge als dass wir breite Pranken hätten. - Kann jemand mit E1-Erfahrung dazu was sagen? 

Dank und Gruss - Kerberos


----------



## vwfrank (25. April 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich wollte mir heute auch die Ergon Enduro-Griffe montieren.
Nachdem ich einen der alten Griffe vom Lenker "runtergeschnitten" hatte und einen der neuen anprobieren wollte, bin ich fast vom Glauben gefallen! Er passt nicht!  Wollte die Griffe auf einen Syntace Vector Lowrider 7075 montieren. In der Anleitung der Griffe steht, daß der Lenker 22,2mm Durchmesser haben sollte. Meiner hat allerdings 22,4mm! 
Hat ausser mir noch jemand dieses Problem gehabt? Habe schon mit Seife und Fett(ich weiß - soll man nicht) probiert, hat aber alles nix gebracht!
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke und Gruß,
vwfrank


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. April 2007)

drück drauf. ich fahr nen vro eco. da dingen die auch extremst schwer drauf. die hätten auch ohne schraube sich in 10 jahren nicht verdreht... als die dinger ab mussten, da die P1M meinen händen besser entsprechen, hatte ich auch extremst stress.


----------



## varadero (25. April 2007)

vwfrank schrieb:


> Er passt nicht!  Wollte die Griffe auf einen Syntace Vector Lowrider 7075 montieren. In der Anleitung der Griffe steht, daß der Lenker 22,2mm Durchmesser haben sollte. Meiner hat allerdings 22,4mm!
> Hat ausser mir noch jemand dieses Problem gehabt? Habe schon mit Seife und Fett(ich weiß - soll man nicht) probiert, hat aber alles nix gebracht!
> Kann mir jemand helfen?


Hallo Frank!

Ich musste auch extrem anschieben - bekam fast eine Blase zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger!!  
Zu zweit haben wir es dann doch geschafft!
Mit Spucke, Griff drehen und extrem viel Kraftaufwand.

Leider bin ich nicht restlos begeister, da mir durch die Klemmschelle (und die Alten Griffe waren aussen zu und ragten daher sogar ein wenig über das Lenkerende hinaus) der Lenker nun fast 3cm schmäler geworden ist.  

Varadero


----------



## vwfrank (25. April 2007)

Hallo ihrs,

danke erst mal für den Beistand, aber es klappt nicht! Habs eben noch mal mit Gleitcreme und danach mit WD40 versucht - 10cm, mehr geht nicht.  Und selbst da ist es nahezu unmöglich, den Griff wieder runterzubekommen.
Werde mich mal nach einem anderen Lenker umschauen, da ich sowieso irgendwann einen goldenen draufmachen wollte.

Greets,
Frank


----------



## dahmen75 (26. April 2007)

Ritchey Pro Carbon mit Ergon (Hörnchen) zulässig, oder gehe ich die Gefahr ein, meinen Lenker zu berbaseln?


----------



## MikeSunShine (2. Mai 2007)

Grüße!! Ich fahr die R1M... sind super führ lange Strecken aber wenns mal bisschen gröber wird sind die Reserven schnell aufgebraucht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (3. Mai 2007)

fahr meine jetzt auch schon ne ganze weile.. geile dinger   nur der preis ist etwas übertrieben


----------



## robby_wood (5. Mai 2007)

Raphi78 schrieb:


> Ich hab seit gestern die Enduro Variante, leider bin ich noch nicht zum testen gekommen!



Die habe ich seit 1 Woche auch. Komisch ist bei mir, dass die rechts wie links gleich sind. Das führt dazu, dass die Befestigungsschraube rechts oben und links unten ist. Ist das bei dir auch so, oder waren meine ggf. falsch gepackt: 2 linke Griffe in einer Tüte?


----------



## Illuminus (5. Mai 2007)

falsch gepackt !!!

es sind normalerweise zwei verschwiedene drin.
Wenn de glück hast findeste ja noch ne packung mit zwei rechten bei deinem Händler  

so ride on


----------



## robby_wood (5. Mai 2007)

Illuminus schrieb:


> falsch gepackt !!!
> 
> es sind normalerweise zwei verschwiedene drin.
> Wenn de glück hast findeste ja noch ne packung mit zwei rechten bei deinem Händler
> ...



Wir reden aber schon von den Enduros, oder? Bei den anderen Typen, habe ich gesehen, dass die unterschiedlich sind, bei den Enduros könnte es so gewollt sein.


----------



## robby_wood (5. Mai 2007)

M.E. sind die Klemmen bei den Enduros links und rechts identisch, siehe auch Foto auf der Produktseite. Scheint also nicht falsch gepackt und so gewollt.


----------



## Foxiwave (6. Mai 2007)

hab gedacht ich würde mich nie von den Ritchey Schaumis trennen können, aber ne halbe Stunde mit den Carbon-Ergons und ich war total überzeugt !
Dauert nur ne Zeit, bis Hörnchenwinkel und Handballenauflage auch wirklich optimal eingestellt sind, ist ja unabhängig von einander einstellbar - aber halt über eine einzige Klemmschraube, was es nicht einfacher macht ..


----------



## Foxiwave (6. Mai 2007)

dahmen75 schrieb:


> Ritchey Pro Carbon mit Ergon (Hörnchen) zulässig, oder gehe ich die Gefahr ein, meinen Lenker zu berbaseln?



den hab ich auch, kein Problem, der hat außen Aluhülsen drin und genau da kommen die Klemmen drauf !


----------



## knurr3r (27. Mai 2007)

@marks

kannst du mal bitte ein bild von den GX1+Smica barends reinsetzen....thx!!


----------



## robby_wood (27. Mai 2007)

Illuminus schrieb:


> falsch gepackt !!!
> 
> es sind normalerweise zwei verschwiedene drin.
> Wenn de glück hast findeste ja noch ne packung mit zwei rechten bei deinem Händler
> ...



Ja, so ist es. Mittlerweile habe ich die richtigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FalterReinhold (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Habe seit den letzten Jahr die Ergo-Griffe mit Hörnchen, bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Um die richtige Griffhaltung zu bekommen, habe ich es wie folgt gemacht.
Griffe leicht anziehen, Fahren bis man die Richtige haltung für die Handgelenke hat und wen´s Passt feststellklammer mit Imbuss festziehen.
Habe keine Ausenhandfläche mehr die einschläft.
 
Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## mousepad (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

sind die Ergon rein ergonomisch besser als die Biogrip? Klar die Biogrip haben in keiner Ausführung ne schraubbare Variante, aber mir gehts erstmla um die Ergonomie. Mir schlafen die auseren Finger einer Hand ein. Was hilft da besser, oder hilf ergon da?


----------



## Hoeger (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

fahre seit 6 Wochen mit den Ergon-Griffen. Keine Gelenkprobleme mehr.


----------



## marks (28. Mai 2007)

knurr3r schrieb:


> @marks
> 
> kannst du mal bitte ein bild von den GX1+Smica barends reinsetzen....thx!!


Die gesamte neue GX Linie von Ergon ist auf Grund der bereits genannten Fertigungsprobleme bis auf weiteres nicht lieferbar, laut RTI Sports frühestens August. Insofern kann ich leider (noch) nicht mit Fotos dienen...


----------



## dahmen75 (29. Mai 2007)

Also ich habe seit ca. 4 Wochen meine GX-1 aus der Bucht und von Fertigungsproblemen nix zu spüren.


----------



## Max46 (29. Mai 2007)

ich fahre seit zwei Jahren Lenkerband...aus Kork ohne Gel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marks (30. Mai 2007)

dahmen75 schrieb:


> Also ich habe seit ca. 4 Wochen meine GX-1 aus der Bucht und von Fertigungsproblemen nix zu spüren.


Ein Grossteil der ersten GX Fertigung hatte diese Probleme, daher stoppte RTI den Verkauf vorübergehend und versuchte die Klemmringe manuell nachzubearbeiten. Als das nicht funktionierte, wurde der Vertrieb generell eingestellt und die Fertigung in Asien mit einer modifizierten Variante neu gestartet. Diese neuen Griffe werden aller Voraussicht nach nicht vor August bei den lokalen Bikehändlern vorzufinden sein.

Deine Griffe stammen aus der ersten Charge und sind eine der wenigen, die keine Probleme aufweisen - also freu Dich!


----------



## mousepad (30. Mai 2007)

Hi,

hab jetz die Ergongriffe ohne Barends am Syntace Duraflite 2014 montiert, leider sind die Stöpsel zu klein. Hab andere rein. Aber kann ich diesen dünnwandigen Lenker mit Schraungriffen einfach so fahren?


----------



## marks (30. Mai 2007)

mousepad schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab jetz die Ergongriffe ohne Barends am Syntace Duraflite 2014 montiert, leider sind die Stöpsel zu klein. Hab andere rein. Aber kann ich diesen dünnwandigen Lenker mit Schraungriffen einfach so fahren?


Zumindest steht nichts Gegenteiliges auf der Webseite:

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=857

Lediglich - Zitat: Achtung: Bei Verwendung von Barends unbedingt Syntace Bar Plugs # 0.9 verwenden (nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten, siehe Kapitel Zubehör für Lenker & Vorbauten").

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen würde ich denen mal eine kurze Mail schreiben oder einfach anrufen...


----------



## jazznova (21. Juni 2007)

Hab mal was anderes,
würden die Hörnchen von den GR2 auch auf die Enduro Griffen passen?
Quasi die Klemmringe der Enduros durch die Hörnchen der GR2 tauschen?
Ich hab die GR2 die sind mir aber bei Trails evtl. zu breit, dh ich kann nicht richtig den Lenker halten. Da die Enduros ja nicht so dick im Durchmesser sind erhoffe ich mir da mehr halt. 
Auf BarEnds will ich aber auch nicht verzichten


----------



## andi1969 (22. Juni 2007)

jazznova schrieb:


> Hab mal was anderes,
> würden die Hörnchen von den GR2 auch auf die Enduro Griffen passen?
> Quasi die Klemmringe der Enduros durch die Hörnchen der GR2 tauschen?
> Ich hab die GR2 die sind mir aber bei Trails evtl. zu breit, dh ich kann nicht richtig den Lenker halten. Da die Enduros ja nicht so dick im Durchmesser sind erhoffe ich mir da mehr halt.
> Auf BarEnds will ich aber auch nicht verzichten



Sollte eigendlich passen, hab meine GR1 auf die Enduros montiert und die GR2 müssten die gleichen Durchmesser haben....


----------



## DaBoom (22. Juni 2007)

Da die GX1 erst wieder im Oktober verfügbar sind, werd ich wohl mal ein ernstes Wort mit RTI Sports wechseln müssen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass ein Kunde ein HALBES Jahr auf ein paar Griffe wartet.

Könnten mir ja alternativ andere Griffe oder sonst irgend was aus derem Produktportfolio anbieten.


----------



## jazznova (22. Juni 2007)

So, hab die Enduros mir heute montiert und muß sagen das ich mit denen besser klar komme, auch ie Hände "schlafen" nicht nach einen 2h törn nicht ein.
Die kleinen "Hörnchen" die der Enduro hat langen mir glaub sogar aus, werde glaub meine anderen wieder verkaufen in der Bucht.

Also, Fazit:

Die Enduros sind absolut brauchbar für leute die auch schöne und knifflige Trails fahren wollen.


----------



## dertiger (23. Juni 2007)

Der Unterschied zwischen GC2 GR2 ist also die Größe des Hörnchens. Inwiefern wirkt sich das aus? Hat einer Erfahrungen damit. Nach welchem Kriterium kann ich das entscheiden, ob der kleinere passen könnte?


----------



## dertiger (24. Juni 2007)

Sind die Hörnchen auch dafür geeignet sich daran komplett festzuhalten? Oder nur zum übergreifen mit dem Daumen? Aber warum gibt es dann zwei verschiedene Größen?


----------



## dertiger (27. Juni 2007)

Machen ein Ergon Griff GC2 an einem gekröpften Lenker wie dem XLC Pro Riser Sinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (27. Juni 2007)

Wenn einer Interesse hat, ich würde meine GR2 Verkaufen für 40 incl. Versand !

Die GR2 wurden nur zweimal Testgefahren und das wars, also absolut neuwertig.
Ich hab mir doch die Enduros aufgeschraubt von daher der Verkauf.

Wenn Interesse besteht, einfach ne PM


----------



## florian84 (28. Juni 2007)

hab mir heute die GR2 L besorgt. Hatte in letzter Zeit ziemlich Hand- und Unterarmschmerzen. Mal sehen, was es bringt!! Praxistest erfolgt die nächsten Tage.

flo


----------



## RedDevil210 (10. Juli 2007)

Hi! Ich möchte mir gerne die GC2 Griffe kaufen, hab sie auch schon mal im Geschäft ausprobiert von wegen Größe! Nur bin ich ein wenig unschlüssig. Hab Handschuhgröße L. Welche würde ihr nehmen? Eher die kleinen die ich komplett umgreifen kann oder eher die größeren? Bin eher der Tourenfahrer.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da rasch weiterhelfen
LG RedDevil210


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juli 2007)

meine freundin ist nun auf ergon unterwegs!


----------



## paradox (10. Juli 2007)

serz, meine frau ist seit einem jahr auf ergon unterwegs ich seit 3 monaten echt perfekt sie hat die normalen ohne bar ends ich die enduro team in L passen ganz gut


----------



## BolbyM (10. Juli 2007)

Fahre die Ergon P1M an beiden MTBs und würde auch nicht mehr ohne fahren wollen. Gerade bei langen Touren helfen die richtig gegen eingeschlafene Hände. Und auch mit den "normalen " (also die P1M) kann man problemlos im Gelände agieren.


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juli 2007)

wo kann man die grünen bestellen? am besten , dass ich mir mal alle modell anschauen kann! die passen besser als meine syntace (gelb) zum lack


----------



## BolbyM (10. Juli 2007)

Wenn Du online bestellen möchtest, dann versuch doch mal www.odin-bikes.de
Wenn Du aus HH kommst, dann kannst Du da auch vorbeifahren.


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juli 2007)

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/gx2_mag.html
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/gx1.html
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/ge1.html

hmmm 
der erste fällt wohl wegen rizer lenke raus.
beim 2. habe ich bedenken wegen der kontrolle ind grenzsituationen
und der enduro bekommt mir nicht genug farbe.

welchen würde ihr nehmen
-> mein copit




achja ich hab keine handprobleme
ich habe meinen lenker immer perfekt im griff
insofern wäre komfort und kontrolle mein anliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marks (10. Juli 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/gx2_mag.html
> http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/gx1.html
> http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/ge1.html
> 
> ...



Die ersten beiden scheiden ja bezüglich des Liefertermins im Oktober erst mal aus, oder? Und die Farbe des grünen Enduro ist auch nicht schlimmer als Deine bisherigen Griffe - insofern gibt es wohl nur eine Wahl...


----------



## DaBoom (10. Juli 2007)

Meiner einer wird NIE mit Ergon Griffen unterwegs sein.

Warum:
GX1 am 07.04.07 auf Anweisung von RTI Sports zurück geschickt, da die Montage auf Grund von Produktionsfehler nicht möglich ist.

-> AHA..liefern aus ohne ein Exemplar der ersten Serie zu testen.

Seit April habe ich ncihts mehr von RTI Sports gehört. Keine Empfangsbestätigung, kein Angebot zum Wechseln.

Ende Juni habe ich auf der HP gesehen dass die GX1 erst wieder im Oktober lieferbar sind. AHA...

Also eine Anfrage an RTI Sports geschickt, wie sie sich es denn vorstellen mit dem Tausch. Muss ja nicht sein dass der Kunde ein HALBES JAhr auf Ersatz wartet.

2 Wochen gingen ins Land, aber immer noch keine Antwort.
Also nochmals ne E-Mail an die mir mittlerweile bekannten Mitarbeiter und noch eine weitere Anfrage über das Webformular(eventuell empfängt dass jemand der sich eher mit dem Kunden in Verbindung setzt.)
Habe sogar angeboten ein anderes Produkt zu nehmen!

1 Woche später...kein Lebenszeichen von RTI Sports.

OK. Nochmals eine E-Mail, den Ton etwas schärfer gewählt und klare Anweisungen gemacht :
kein Ersatz
Überweisung
-> Frist -> sonst "weitere" Schritte

Mitterlweile habe ich auch wieder Kontakt zu RTI Sports. Ergeben hat sich bisher noch nichts, ist viel mehr ein Ping Pong Spiel der E-Mails.
Viel BlaBla...wo gekauft wann zurück geschickt..kein Wareneingang seit Juni...Ärhm...April???

HALLO...
Rechnungskopie war im Paket

Mittlerweile bin ich soweit dass ich wegen 40 einen Anwalt einschalten würde. Vielleicht werden sie dann einmal wacht gerüttelt.
Werde natürlich noch ne Klage einreichen, wegen der Gelenkschmerzen die ich wegen nicht Benutzen der Griffe bekommen habe.


----------



## Sash (10. Juli 2007)

@DaBoom:

Was hat das mit Ergon zu tun?

@all:

Ich selber habe keine Probleme mit meinen Händen und fahre mit Spank rum, die mir aber irgendwie zu dünn sind, ich überlege ob ich mir die E1 (heißen die so?) in large zulegen sollte. Kennt einer denn unterschied zwischen den beiden Griffen?


----------



## BolbyM (10. Juli 2007)

Sind dann wohl die GE1 die Du meinst. Da die Griffe unisex sind, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die large-Version etwas dicker ist, also eher für "grobe" Männerhände. Wenn Du einen guten Laden in der Nähe hast, dann fahr dahin und probier beide mal aus.

Habe gerade mal in den Ergon-Katalog geschaut und da steht, dass Größe S für kleine bis mittelgroße Hände ist (6,5 bis 8,5 - was auch immer diese Maße bedeuten), also besonders gut für Frauenhände geeigent.


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juli 2007)

die maße sind die handflächenbreite. die selben maße wie in handschuhen.
das mit dem liefertermin ist kein problem. muss sowiso erstmal ne xt kurbel kaufen ^^ dann können die ergon kommen?

sagt die stylepolizei zu hörnchengriffen am rizer nein?


----------



## DaBoom (10. Juli 2007)

Sash schrieb:


> @DaBoom:
> 
> Was hat das mit Ergon zu tun?



RTI Sports ist der deutsche Importeur/Vertrieb.

GX1=Modell von Ergon

 

Meiner Meinung nach hat die Griffe keiner gestest, bevor sie ausgeliefert wurden, da der Fehler sonst vorher aufgefallen wäre.
Hätte ich die Griffe bei der Montage nicht genau angeschaut, wäre ich so vielleicht gefahren. Wenn der Griff sich dann gelöst hätte, hätte MIR einiges passieren können.
Nu so am Rande.

Hoffe natürlich dass keinem anderen GX1-Käufer irgend etwas wiederfahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (10. Juli 2007)

DaBoom schrieb:


> RTI Sports ist der deutsche Importeur/Vertrieb.
> 
> GX1=Modell von Ergon
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich irgendwie alles nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hatte im Anfang Februar Kontakt mit denen übers Webformular aufgenommen und sofort am folgenden Morgen eine Rückantwort erhalten. Ich wollte wissen wann die GX auf den Markt kommen oder ob es gar möglich ist einen Satz als "Testmuster" für meine bevorstehende Bikereise zu bekommen. Als Antwort kam, das selbst die Vertreter noch kein Musterexemplar haben und sie mir daher auch keine geben können. In Willingen auf dem Bikefestival habe ich nochmal nachgehört wann denn nun die GX auf den Markt kommen? Mir wurde darauf hin ein Griff mit technischen Mangel gezeigt. Solange dies nicht behoben sei würden die Griffe nicht auf den Markt kommen. Klingt plausibel und find ich eine sehr gute Einstellung.
Die Frage ist, wie kommst Du an die Griffe wenn die noch nie im Handel waren?


----------



## BolbyM (10. Juli 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> sagt die stylepolizei zu hörnchengriffen am rizer nein?



Würde die "Stylepolizei" NEIN sagen, dann wäre das erst recht ein Grund, die Teile zu kaufen!


----------



## Rockside (11. Juli 2007)

Ich fahre jetzt, auch wegen schmerzender Hände, die G2R-L mit den Carbonhörnchen. Zuerst dachte ich auch, daß das was irgendwie was überdrehtes wäre. Aber mit diesen Griffen hat man ein solch sattes und sicheres Griffgefühl, einfach geil. 
Und gewichtsmäßig hält sich das auch gerade noch im Rahmen, etwa 170 Gramm für beide zusammen. Nimmt man das Gewicht von normalen Schraubgriffen plus Lenkerhörnchen, dann ist der Unterschied nur sehr geringfügig.


----------



## Cpace (11. Juli 2007)

Fahre auch Ergons, ohne Hörnchen, ziemlich bequem die Dinger.


----------



## marks (11. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwie alles nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hatte im Anfang Februar Kontakt mit denen übers Webformular aufgenommen und sofort am folgenden Morgen eine Rückantwort erhalten. Ich wollte wissen wann die GX auf den Markt kommen oder ob es gar möglich ist einen Satz als "Testmuster" für meine bevorstehende Bikereise zu bekommen. Als Antwort kam, das selbst die Vertreter noch kein Musterexemplar haben und sie mir daher auch keine geben können. In Willingen auf dem Bikefestival habe ich nochmal nachgehört wann denn nun die GX auf den Markt kommen? Mir wurde darauf hin ein Griff mit technischen Mangel gezeigt. Solange dies nicht behoben sei würden die Griffe nicht auf den Markt kommen. Klingt plausibel und find ich eine sehr gute Einstellung.
> Die Frage ist, wie kommst Du an die Griffe wenn die noch nie im Handel waren?


Ich bin mit der "Informationspolitik" seitens RTI immer sehr zufrieden gewesen - einfach angerufen und stets kompetente Antworten bezüglich der GX Modellreihe bekommen (siehe auch meine Postings auf den Seiten davor).

Ob die Modelle allerdings vor der Markteinführung ausreichend getestet wurden, ist eine ganz andere Frage...


----------



## DaBoom (12. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist, wie kommst Du an die Griffe wenn die noch nie im Handel waren?


Hab sie bei meinem Händler geordert
 



marks schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der "Informationspolitik" seitens RTI immer sehr zufrieden gewesen - einfach angerufen und stets kompetente Antworten bezüglich der GX Modellreihe bekommen (siehe auch meine Postings auf den Seiten davor).
> 
> Ob die Modelle allerdings vor der Markteinführung ausreichend getestet wurden, ist eine ganz andere Frage...




Mein erster Kontakt mit denen war auch ok. Nachdem ich Bilder gescickt habe, wurde ich gebeten die Griffe einzuschicken. So weit so gut.

Leider brach mit dem Verschicken der Griffe der Kontakt ab.


----------



## BolbyM (12. Juli 2007)

Geordert habe ich sie auch bei meinem Händler, aber wenn Ergon die nicht an Händler ausliefert, dann kann der Händler sie auch nicht an Endkunden ausliefern - klingt für mich irgendwie auch nur logisch...


----------



## bomba0815 (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo, nach schmerzhaften Problemen mit den Unterarmen hab ich sie auch "rangenagelt" und siehe da alles ok.
Ich sag nur wer heilt hat recht, Basta


----------



## svanvogu (15. Juli 2007)

Fahre nun die Dinger seid ca. 2 Jahren. 
Keine Verspannungen im Nacken mehr.

Gewicht ?  trinkt man halt ein Weizen weniger dann passt das .


----------



## Mario75 (15. Juli 2007)

Ich hatte mir die Dinger am Freitag gekauft.Ich bin dann auch gestern gleich 35 Km mit den Griffen gefahren.Mein Fazit:Es fährt sich absolut toll damit,wäre da nicht mein Carbon Lenker,da ich die Griffe nur mit 5 Nm anziehen kann,haben sie sich oft verdreht.deshalb habe ich sie wieder runter gemacht.Meine Frau wird sich sehr darüber freuen,denn bei Ihr ist ein Alu Lenker montiert.
Es sind die besten Griffe die ich je gefahren habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BolbyM (15. Juli 2007)

Ja, das mit dem Anziehen ist ein echtes Problem. Aufgrund der "langen" Auflagefläche haben die Dinger einen größeren Hebel und man braucht definitiv mehr Anzugsmoment  
Deshalb müssen die guten Griffe bei mir leider auch erstmal wieder runter


----------



## Deleted 83484 (15. Juli 2007)

7 NM.........ist ja eigentlich nicht sooooooo die Welt !?!?!?

Dann würde ich lieber den Carbonlenker opfern und wieder Alu fahren !!
Die Griffe sind einsame Spitze !!

Nicht schön, aber für Poser gib es ja Alternativen   

Funktionell unerreicht........


----------



## Lumbi (16. Juli 2007)

Mario75 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir die Dinger am Freitag gekauft.Ich bin dann auch gestern gleich 35 Km mit den Griffen gefahren.Mein Fazit:Es fährt sich absolut toll damit,wäre da nicht mein Carbon Lenker,da ich die Griffe nur mit 5 Nm anziehen kann,haben sie sich oft verdreht.deshalb habe ich sie wieder runter gemacht.Meine Frau wird sich sehr darüber freuen,denn bei Ihr ist ein Alu Lenker montiert.
> Es sind die besten Griffe die ich je gefahren habe.



mh, meine Griffe haben einen Aufdruck mit 5Nm und sind damit Bombenfest.


Welche hast du dir denn gekauft?


----------



## Mario75 (16. Juli 2007)

Grunzi schrieb:


> 7 NM.........ist ja eigentlich nicht sooooooo die Welt !?!?!?
> 
> Dann würde ich lieber den Carbonlenker opfern und wieder Alu fahren !!
> Die Griffe sind einsame Spitze !!
> ...



Ich finde die Optik eigentlich super!


----------



## Mario75 (16. Juli 2007)

Lumbi schrieb:


> mh, meine Griffe haben einen Aufdruck mit 5Nm und sind damit Bombenfest.
> 
> 
> Welche hast du dir denn gekauft?



Bei mir steht auch 5 NM drauf,aber im Gelände verdrehen sie sich immer.Die Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht,aber sie haben 25,99,- gekostet,vielleicht kannst Du damit etwas anfangen.
Aber deswegen einen anderen Lenker kaufen,nee das möchte ich dann auch nicht.


----------



## Hoeger (16. Juli 2007)

Macht ihr keine Bar Plugs rein? Damit gibt es keine Probleme mit dem Drehmoment und verdrehen ist unmöglich.


----------



## Lumbi (16. Juli 2007)

Hoeger schrieb:


> Macht ihr keine Bar Plugs rein? Damit gibt es keine Probleme mit dem Drehmoment und verdrehen ist unmöglich.




Sind die den unbedingt erforderlich?
Mit meinem alten Lenker (Easton EA50 Monkeybar) hat das ohne Probleme gepasst.
Ich habe mir jetzt einen neuen Lenker von Syntace, den Duraflite bestellt,
muss ich die Barplugs von Syntace den verwenden? Mitbestellt habe ich sie
mal, für den Fall der Fälle. 
Sieht dann bestimmt ein wenig merkwürdig aus, da der Klemmring von den
Griffen dann nicht mehr abgedeckt wird, oder?
Ich hoffe das die Abdeckkappen überhaupt passen, habe da schon das 
gegenteilige gelesen...


----------



## gerhard2k1 (16. Juli 2007)

Habe die Teile auch, sind echt super!


----------



## Stompy (16. Juli 2007)

Fahre seit einiger Zeit die Ergon Griffe mit den großen Hörnchen. Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden, vor allem auf längeren Touren ungleich bequemer als meine alten Griffe. Dass die Hörnchen im Griff integriert sind ist sehr praktisch, es greift sich besser und man verliert weniger nutzbare Lenkerbreite, nur etwas länger könnten die Hörnchen wirklich sein. 
Ein paar kleine Mankos haben die Griffe dennoch. Das Magnesium der Hörnchen  verkratzt extrem leicht, da hätte man vielleicht doch eher Alu nehmen sollen. Man muss etwas experimentieren bis man einen Winkel für die Griffe gefunden hat, der sowohl bequem ist, als auch beim Downhill volle Kontrolle bietet. Und sie sind übertrieben teuer. Zwar sind die Dinger eine der günstigsten Methoden den Fahrspass zu verbessern, aber der Preis ist für Griffe meiner Meinung nach nicht angemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (17. Juli 2007)

hab mir grüne enduros bestellt


----------



## Mario75 (17. Juli 2007)

Hoeger schrieb:


> Macht ihr keine Bar Plugs rein? Damit gibt es keine Probleme mit dem Drehmoment und verdrehen ist unmöglich.



Die passen bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## BolbyM (17. Juli 2007)

Bei Carbonlenkern ist das so eine Sache. Bei mir in dem Ritchey-Lenker sind Verstärkungen am Ende drin, das sind aber definitiv keine vollwertigen Bar Plugs. Und selbst wenn, bei Carbon bin ich von Natur aus skeptisch.


----------



## Deraaf (17. Juli 2007)

So, ich hab jetzt auch die Magnesium mit großen Hörnern drauf (könnten ein bisschen länger sein). Aber meine Handprobleme bin ich los.

Schönen Gruß

D.R.


----------



## RedDevil210 (17. Juli 2007)

Habe mir auch die ERGON Griffe ohne Hörnchen gekauft, aber wirklich glücklich bin ich nicht damit. Die Schmerzen im Handgelenk sind jetzt zwar weg, aber bei mir schmerzen jetzt die Handballen extrem. Habe versucht die Griffe etwas zu verdrehen, aber bis jetzt hat es sich nicht verbessert. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und könnt mir helfen?


----------



## S.D. (17. Juli 2007)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Ergon E1-Griffen?
Die "normalen" Griffe gefallen mir nicht und liegen mir auch nicht sehr gut in der Hand. Ausserdem finde ich die integrierten Hörnchen eher unbequem.
Weiterer Kritikpunkt ist - wie bereits erwähnt wurde - die Kratzempfindlichkeit.
Bereits leichtes Anlehnen verursacht tiefe und unschöne Kratzer.
Evtl. wären die Enduro-Griffe eine Alternative. 
Kann jemand etwas dazu sagen? Und lassen sich diese mit Barends kombinieren?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (17. Juli 2007)

lassen sich schlecht mit barends kombinienieren... sollte aber gehen ... sind halt recht breit! die greifen sich in verbindung mit den ergon handschuhen absolut sicher und komfortabel!


----------



## alphatester (17. Juli 2007)

Hab sie mir auch geholt, mit Hörnchen..
TIPP: Versucht doch mal Dynamics Montagepaste um das Anzugdrehmoment einzuhalten. Ich komme jetzt mit 4 NM zurecht.


----------



## varadero (18. Juli 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Ergon E1-Griffen?...
> Kann jemand etwas dazu sagen? Und lassen sich diese mit Barends kombinieren?


Hallo S.D.!

Ich fahre seit heuer die E1 L (bei Handschuhgrösse ~11).
Leider wird durch den Alu Befestugungsring und die Form der Griffe (Verdickung im Griffbereich) die Griffposition (im Vergleich zu meinen alten Griffen) um ca. 3cm schmäler. 
Die Griffe an sich machen aber einen Qualitativ hochwertigen Eindruck und ich bin bis auf obiges Problem sehr zufrieden damit.
Zur Barendsmontage:
Der geschlitzte Befestigungsring wird nach vorne (leicht nach unten) nach aussen hin breiter. Zwischen Barends und Griff würde mMn. zum Fahrer hin ein Schlitz von ca. 2-3mm offen bleiben.
Leider kann man es auf meinen Bildern nur schlecht erkennen:



 

 



Varadero


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juli 2007)

die enduros sind ja eigendlich auch für rise lenker ... und da verbietet die stylepolizei barends


----------



## :alex: (18. Juli 2007)

RedDevil210 schrieb:


> Die Schmerzen im Handgelenk sind jetzt zwar weg, aber bei mir schmerzen jetzt die Handballen extrem. Habe versucht die Griffe etwas zu verdrehen, aber bis jetzt hat es sich nicht verbessert. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und könnt mir helfen?



Genau dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch. Bei mir lag es daran, dass die Griffe nicht den richtigen Winkel hatten (flacher Winkel => Hand zu stark abgeknickt, Kante der Auflagefläche "schnitt" in den Handballen). 
Versuche mal, die Griffe so einzustellen, dass Oberarm und Hand (fast) eine Linie bilden. Das reduziert den Druck auf den Handballen.

Ohne Ergon hatte ich keine Probleme mit schmerzenden Händen (wohl auch, weil ich die Hände während der Fahrt, wann immer es möglich war, an den Barends hatte...) - dank Ergon (ohne Hörnchen) schmerzt mein linker Handballen immer noch...  .


----------



## Ragazzo (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

würde mir gerne die Ergons mit den großen Barends holen, da mir immer die Finger taub werden. Ausserdem wollte ich noch unbedingt Barends. Also 2 Fliegenmit einer Klappe schlagen 

Nur fahre ich auch gerne mal steile Abfahrten, wobei ich dann hinter den Sattel muss und auch mal mit dem Bauch auf dem Sattel aufliege.

Geht dass denn mit den Griffen, oder hab ich da ein Problem mit der Griffhaltung am Lenker? Die Endurogriffe will ich eigentlich nicht, wegen Barends!

Gruß Raga


----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. Juli 2007)

Geht einwandfrei !!!!!!!  
Und mit den "grossen" Barends haste auch vernünftigen Halt !!
Die kurzen sind garnicht zu empfehlen..die bringen nix !!
Wie gesagt; Ergons sind nicht schön, aber höchstfunktionell !!!!!!!


----------



## jazznova (19. Juli 2007)

Wenn einer Interesse hat ich verkaufe meine Ergon GR2 im Bikemarkt . 
Verkaufe sie nur weil ich nun die Enduros habe, die GR2 sind so gut wie neu..


----------



## rubaff (27. Juli 2007)

Hey, hab mich soeben durch die 9 Seite gekämpft, bin aber immer noch unschlüssig 

Ich bin auch sehr interessiert an ergnomischen Griffen, weiß nur nicht welche ich nehmen soll. Bin fast nur in der Stadt unterwegs, für mal nen Wheelie soll der Grip mit 3-4 Fingern aber auch reichen 

War heute bei Stadler und hab mal zugegriffen: die GP2 sind ja schon recht dick, die Lady-Variante scheint mir da dünner und angenehmer zu sein, aber nicht, dass sich dann dieser Flügel irgendwie in meine Hand bohrt, wenn die Hand zu groß ist (hab einen Handumfang von ca. 22 cm, knapp unter den Knöcheln gemessen, also ca. mittlere Hand-größe).

Die Enduros fassen sich gut an, nur scheinen die mir fast wie "normale" Griffe, wo ist da der Ergonomie-Vorteil?

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir ein bisschen bei der Auswahl helfen könntet!


----------



## Lumbi (27. Juli 2007)

Hi,

habe mir gestern die Enduro Griffe montiert, machen bisher einen guten
Eindruck, fassen sich super an, bei den GC2 hatte ich immer bammel das ich im Downhill, 
wenn es mal gröber wurde, den Halt verliere, 
weil die doch recht breit waren.

Lasse mich mal überraschen wie die sich morgen schlagen, 
oder ob mir doch wieder die Finger einschlafen...

Die Montage an meinem Syntace Duraflite 2014 (9°) war aber Hölle,
die gehen nie wieder ab! Festschrauben könnte ich mir eigentlich sparen,
musste die Griffe mit dem Fön warm machen, 
um die Teile drüber zubekommen.
Wenn mir mal ein Shifter verreckt brauch ich ne Säge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richelbach (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo
ich fahre seit ca. 4 Wochen mit den GR-2 L und bin froh das ich die Hörnchen dran hab.
Bei längeren steigungen ist es für mich besser öfters mal umgreifen zu können.
MfG Bernhard


----------



## tutterchen (27. Juli 2007)

die ergons mögen nichts für die leichtbau-fraktion sein, bequem und gut gegen einschlafende pfoten sind sie aber. fahre sowohl einfache alsauch die magnesium variante mit dem _etwas _längeren hörnchen.


----------



## rubaff (28. Juli 2007)

Was ist denn eigentlich das ergonomisch "Gute" an den Enduros, kann mir das jemand näher bringen? Für mich sehen die fast aus wie normale Griffe?

Bin noch am Zweifeln, ob ich für die City-Bitch die dicken Griffe oder die Enduros nehme...


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2007)

ich fahre die enduro in grün. sie sind an der ahndfläche etwas erhöht und man kann nicht mehr vom griff rutschen !! ich finde die top!


----------



## Lumbi (28. Juli 2007)

rubaff schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich das ergonomisch "Gute" an den Enduros, kann mir das jemand näher bringen? Für mich sehen die fast aus wie normale Griffe?
> 
> Bin noch am Zweifeln, ob ich für die City-Bitch die dicken Griffe oder die Enduros nehme...




_Die vierfache Oberflächenstruktur mit optimierten Reibwerten in Verbindung mit der anatomischen Griff-Form sorgt in jeder Griffhaltung für minimal erforderliche Greifkräfte. Im Bereich des Ulnarnervs, am äußeren Handballen, ist eine Entlastungszone enthalten, die vor einschlafenden Fingern schützt..._

Von der Ergon Homepage

Konnte leider wegen dem tollen Wetter bei uns noch nicht länger damit fahren,
bisher sind mir die Finger noch nicht eingeschlafen.
Die Innen- und Außenstop geben einem aber ein super Gefühl, _"alles im Griff"_ zu haben.


----------



## robby_wood (28. Juli 2007)

Weil mir ein 2. Paar Enduros geschickt wurden, habe ich ein Paar in Orginalverpackung, neu, unbenutzt, nie montiert zu verkaufen. 25 Euro plus Versand.

Fahre die Enduros am Scott, find sie sehr gut.


----------



## viking (31. Juli 2007)

..hab mir nach langem überlegen und auch warten auf die GX-Modelle die GX1-Griffe gekauft. Kann leider nichts dazu sagen ... ausser das nach 3x Schraube der Klemmschelle auf und zu ... das Gewinde hinüber war  
Mit anderen Worten ...Schrott!! Kein Wunder ...wo doch die V2A-Schraube gerade mal 3,5 Umdrehungen ins Aluminiumgewinde greift. Man stelle sich den Verlust des Gewindes mal auf ´nem Trail vor, wo man beim abfahren plötzlich den Griff in der Hand hat .............. ganz großes Tennis. 
Die Schraube könnte doppelt so lang sein, ohne wirklich vorzustehen.
Ich habe Ergon eine Mail geschickt ... bisher keine Antwort bekommen.
Ich kann nur sagen ... wer sich die Griffe kauft ... gleich 2 längere Schrauben für die Klemmschelle besorgen.!!
Ich halt euch auf dem laufenden über den SUpport ...oder vielleicht auch nicht Suport von Ergon.
Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht .. ?? der kann sich mal bei mir melden.
bis dahin ... und schönen Gruß

T.


----------



## Lumbi (31. Juli 2007)

viking schrieb:


> ..hab mir nach langem überlegen und auch warten auf die GX-Modelle die GX1-Griffe gekauft. Kann leider nichts dazu sagen ... ausser das nach 3x Schraube der Klemmschelle auf und zu ... das Gewinde hinüber war
> Mit anderen Worten ...Schrott!! Kein Wunder ...wo doch die V2A-Schraube gerade mal 3,5 Umdrehungen ins Aluminiumgewinde greift. Man stelle sich den Verlust des Gewindes mal auf ´nem Trail vor, wo man beim abfahren plötzlich den Griff in der Hand hat .............. ganz großes Tennis.
> Die Schraube könnte doppelt so lang sein, ohne wirklich vorzustehen.
> Ich habe Ergon eine Mail geschickt ... bisher keine Antwort bekommen.
> ...




mh, zu den GX1 kann ich leider nichts sagen, 
bei den Enduro und den GC2 sind die Schrauben ausreichend lang,
kann gerne mal eine nachmessen, wenn du möchtest.
An was für einem Lenker hast du die Griffe den montiert?

Gruß
  Lumbi


----------



## viking (1. August 2007)

viking schrieb:


> ..hab mir nach langem überlegen und auch warten auf die GX-Modelle die GX1-Griffe gekauft. Kann leider nichts dazu sagen ... ausser das nach 3x Schraube der Klemmschelle auf und zu ... das Gewinde hinüber war
> Mit anderen Worten ...Schrott!! Kein Wunder ...wo doch die V2A-Schraube gerade mal 3,5 Umdrehungen ins Aluminiumgewinde greift. Man stelle sich den Verlust des Gewindes mal auf ´nem Trail vor, wo man beim abfahren plötzlich den Griff in der Hand hat .............. ganz großes Tennis.
> Die Schraube könnte doppelt so lang sein, ohne wirklich vorzustehen.
> Ich habe Ergon eine Mail geschickt ... bisher keine Antwort bekommen.
> ...




So .. Hallo und Guten Tag,
die Firma Ergon bzw. der Vertrieb für Deutschland, in diesem Falle rti-sports hat mir gestern auf meine Reklamation geantwortet.
Der Griff wird ausgetauscht  Entweder direkt über Ergon(rti-sports) oder aber beim Händler (Karstadt) meines Vertrauens.

Dazu ist zu sagen, das alle die den Griff bei Karstadt oder anderswo sehen, vorerst besser die Finger davon lassen sollten. Der Aussage von Ergon(rti-sports) nach, ist die GX-Serie am Jahresanfang in geringer Stückzahl auf den Markt gekommen und kurze Zeit später, wegen Qualitätsmängeln wieder vom selbigen genommen worden. Karstadt war einer der ersten Kunden die diese GX-Griffe bekommen haben und offensichtlich noch in Ihrer Fahrradabteilung hängen haben.

Die GX-Serie soll laut Ergon(rti-sports) ab Mitte Oktober dann in verbesserter Qualität wieder erhältlich sein.  www.rti-sports.de ...und da mal unter Produkte/Ergon/Griffe nachlesen.


sonnige Grüße 

T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harteiler (15. August 2007)

Hi !
Was macht denn einer mit Rohloff der aber nicht unbedingt die Ergos haben will ( wegen des umgreifens beim Downhill ) ! Kleine Gummierte Lenkerhörnchen gibt's ja 











,aber mit normalen Griffen sieht's da Mau aus !? Muß man wohl immer einen abschneiden oder könnt ihr da was fertiges emfehlen ??? Bin mir mit den Ergos unsicher .Hab auch keine Bock die Versuchsweise zu kaufen & sie dann vieleicht im Schrank zu legen ! :-/
                         Grüße !


----------



## Deleted 83484 (15. August 2007)

Harteiler schrieb:


> Hi !
> Was macht denn einer mit Rohloff der aber nicht unbedingt die Ergos haben will ( wegen des umgreifens beim Downhill ) ! Kleine Gummierte Lenkerhörnchen gibt's ja
> 
> 
> ...



Was greift Ihr denn beim Downhill um ??? Ich verstehe die Problematik nicht..
#Ich fahre auch Rohloff und an beiden Rädern habe ich die Ergon Griffe drauf: immer sicherer Griff!!!!!!

Also: eine lohnenswerte Investition !!


----------



## Harteiler (15. August 2007)

...welche hast du denn die mit dem Titan oder die kurzen ? Also wenn ihr alle so davon schwärmt...... ,wirds wohl so werden !


----------



## Klaus Goerg (15. August 2007)

nach bisher guten Erfahrungen mit Ergon-Griffen habe ich sie demontiert. Gummimischung löst sich auf. Immerhin länger als 2 Jahre gehalten. Fahre im Mom Griffe von Syntace. 
Ergon ist aber eindeutig bequemer.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## B.Z. (15. August 2007)

Ich habe meine abgenudelten Gummis samt Barends am Fully entsorgt und statt dessen Ergons montiert. 






Ich habe mich bewusst gegen Hörnchen entschieden, um keine Zweige usw. damit einzufangen.  

Bisherige Erfahrungen: Wichtig ist der genaue Winkel der Auflagefläche. Ich habe eine ganze Weile damit herumexperimentiert, bis die Aufstützfläche für die Handballen im richtigen Winkel saß.

Seither keine Probleme mehr mit einschlafenden Händen, schmerzenden Handgelenken u.s.w.  

Die Klemmschrauben habe ich wegen dem Carbon-Lenker mit 4 Nm festgezogen, das reicht völlig.

LG

Bernd


----------



## dkc-live (15. August 2007)

auch mal ein bild von meinen team-enduros


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rad-brenner (15. August 2007)

Ich habe die an beiden Rädern dran, am Geländerad und an dem, womit ich ins geschäft fahre - und ich möchte die Teile nicht mehr missen! Ich habe die mit den Magnesium-Hörnchen und finde die einfach klasse. Die große Auflage für den Handballen ist das eigentlich Positive - und Du hast dein Bike weiterhin voll im Griff, im Gegensatz zu den wuchtigen schwammigen BioGrips.


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (15. August 2007)

Hab die Enduros am Freerider. Anfangs denkt man sich, "die fassen sich ja schon ganz gut an, aber was ist jetzt der big deal?". Dann fährt man ne Zeitlang und dann dreht man ne Runde mit dem Zweitrad, auf dem andere (billigere) Griffe montiert sind und denkt sich nur noch "WTF!? Das soll'n Griff sein?" Super. Jetzt brauch ich eigentlich noch zwei Sätze Ergon-Griffe  
War mit den Dingern auch schon im Bikepark usw. festhalten kann man sich dran jedenfalls sehr gut. Da mir die Finger im Bikepark allerdings auch mit den billigsten Schrottgriffen nicht einschlafen  und ich noch keine längeren Touren damit gefahren bin, kann ich nichts drüber sagen, ob die in der Hinsicht was bringen. Allerdings hat's mich schon ein paarmal ordentlich gelegt, die Griffe kriegen zwar an der Klemmung relativ leicht Kratzer (ist irgendwie klar) aber ansonsten scheinen die auch einiges auszuhalten. 
Fazit: Kann die Endruos auf jeden Fall empfehlen. 

Milkman


----------



## Harteiler (15. August 2007)

...an den Ergos finde ich noch negativ das es außen keinen Gummiüberzug oder so gibt . Wenn ich bedenke das man ja das Rad meißt mit dem Lenker gegen eine Wand o.ä. lehnt,dabei zekratzen die außenseiten schnell aber auch teilweise die Wand,wenn ich da so an die überstrichenen Struckturputzfassaden denke :-/ ! Das wäre bei mir sicher zu 60% der Fall ! Nich das es dann noch einen Haftpflichtschaden gibt   !


----------



## B.Z. (15. August 2007)

Harteiler schrieb:


> ...an den Ergos finde ich noch negativ das es außen keinen Gummiüberzug oder so gibt . Wenn ich bedenke das man ja das Rad meißt mit dem Lenker gegen eine Wand o.ä. lehnt,dabei zekratzen die außenseiten schnell aber auch teilweise die Wand...



Die Lenkerstopfen stehen etwas über. Mit ein bischen Vorsicht passiert nix.


----------



## Sash (15. August 2007)

Hallo! Hat noch jemand die Ergon Enduro Griffe und möchte die loswerden? Ich fahre die Spank Lock On in schwarz und kann die leider nicht weiterfahren, da ich jetzt einen Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon Lenker habe und man da keine Griffe mit jeweils 2 Schraubklemmen fahren soll/darf! Gerne auch tausch natürlich mit Wertausgleich!


----------



## Rockside (16. August 2007)

Ich hab nen Syntace Lowrider in der Lightausführung aus 7075er Alu. Da kann man auch die Egon-Griffe nur montieren mit den passenden Syntace Alu-Stopfen, sonst gibt's nen platten Lenker.


----------



## Sash (16. August 2007)

Stopfen hab ich drin!


----------



## tutterchen (16. August 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Ich habe meine abgenudelten Gummis samt Barends am Fully entsorgt und statt dessen Ergons montiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi bernd, wo hast du deinen garmin ? fürs photo extra abgebaut ?!  das ist doch ein etrex halter, oder ?


----------



## B.Z. (16. August 2007)

tutterchen schrieb:


> hi bernd, wo hast du deinen garmin ? fürs photo extra abgebaut ?!  das ist doch ein etrex halter, oder ?



Das Garmin liegt im Schrank! 

Ich fahre fast immer ohne Garmin, das kommt nur dran, wenn ich in unbekanntem Terrain unterwegs bin.

Das ist der ganz normale Garmin-Halter, den ich mir erst vor Kurzem gekauft habe, da mich das Touratech-Riesen-Metallteil nur genervt hat. Für den Original-Halter bietet Garmin einen Adapter wg. Lenkerdurchmesser an. Entgegen anderslautender Warnungen ist das Gerät bisher nicht einmal aus der Halterung gesprungen.  

-> Touratech-Halter zu verkaufen!


----------



## mqp (16. August 2007)

Fahre jetzt seit 200km die Griffe mit den Magnesium Barends. Eindeutig die beste Tuningmaßnahme in den letzten Jahren. Möchte ich genausowenig missen wie z.B. Klickpedale.
Gerade die Auflagefläche für den Handballen sorgt in jeder Fahrsituation für die richtige Position der Finger zur Bremse.Gerade auch dann, wenn es etwas heftiger zur Sache geht.Hab dafür 49,90 gezahlt.Im Nachhinein würde ich auch das doppelte investieren,so begeistert bin ich.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (20. August 2007)

Und für die, denen die Ergons zu "teuer" sind gibt es ab Oktober bei Rose einen Nachbau
BestNr. 694308-2
oder
BestNr. 694292-2


----------



## Harteiler (20. August 2007)

....wäre ja auch schön wenn sich bei dem Nachbau mal nicht die Gummihandballenauflage auflöst ! Das hab ich jetzt doch schon öffter gesehen .Das kleebt dann auch so eklig wie ein alter zerknetschter Kaugummi ! ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (20. August 2007)

das kommt von der handcreme und öligen handschuhen


----------



## chinchilla (20. August 2007)

habe die griffe an meinem scott comp racing.
die haende werden trotzdem noch taub/kribbelig, allerdings nicht mehr so heftig.
das handling bei abfahrten finde ist imho schlechter.

hab vor kurzem ein fully (felt virtue two) testgefahren. die haende wurden trotz normaler griffe nicht taub ==> bei mir reines problem von haltung/geometrie


----------



## habibabua (20. August 2007)

servus!

dieses Thema beschäftigt ja ganz schön viele. da ist es doch an der zeit, dass auch ich mich oute!

ich bin ein fahrendes wrack! also:

1. fahre ich ergon R2, das sind die griffe mit den langen magnesiumhörnchen (50 ) und die optik stört mich überhaupt nicht. im gegenteil finde ich die bare ends im vergleich zu anderen schön sportlich, da nicht so lang. meine kleinen finger verabschieden sich immer noch. ist aber nicht mehr so schlimm wie vorher, als fast die ganze hand "weg" war.

2. fahre ich sqlab-sattel 612 (89 ) weil mir ständig meine klöten eingeschlafen sind. mein lüllemann fühlt sich seitdem pudelwohl.

3. hatte ich immer tierische nackenschmerzen und hab mir daher auch gleich nen anderen vorbau geholt. das vorderrad steigt seither schneller aber mein genick dankt es mir.

ich weiß, ich weiß...irgendwas kann mit der geometrie nicht stimmen, aber ich bin 188 cm groß und fahre einen 52er rahmen. und das ht ist sportlich. ich hab mich arrangiert.

trotz meiner immensen einschränkungen werde ich aber keine selbsthilfegruppe gründen.


----------



## elvis4u (20. August 2007)

lüllemann


----------



## Harteiler (20. August 2007)

...naja Geometrie hin & her,scheiß drauf,wohlfülen mußt du dich ! Als ich mein Rad gekauft habe erzählte mir der Verkäufer das immerwieder irgendwelche Vertreter erscheinen die eine elektronisch Computer Messanlage verkaufen wollen!Zur erfassung der Körpergröße,die Maschine spuckt dann die passende Rahmengeometrie aus!Er sagt aber ist alles dummer Misst weil am Ende eh jeder für sich das bei einer Prbefahrt herraus finden muß & spätestens da keine Maschine der Welt helfen kann ! Er meinte ich brauche eigentlich etwas zwischen S & M,habe mich dann für M entschieden da ich damit wesentlich besser zurecht kam als mit S ! Rein rechnerisch brauche ich ein S! Also:Alles blabla ...!!!


----------



## Christer (20. August 2007)

viking schrieb:


> So .. Hallo und Guten Tag,
> die Firma Ergon bzw. der Vertrieb für Deutschland, in diesem Falle rti-sports hat mir gestern auf meine Reklamation geantwortet.
> Der Griff wird ausgetauscht  Entweder direkt über Ergon(rti-sports) oder aber beim Händler (Karstadt) meines Vertrauens.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal super interessant. Ich wollte mir auch die Ergon GX1 Griffe kaufen. Leider sind sie bei allen Händlern bei denen ich nachgefragt habe nicht lieferbar. In einigen Online Shops steht ein Lieferdatum von Ende Ausgust. Bei Karstadt hängen die Griffe aber in ausreichender Zahl an der Wand. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum. Ich denke die Firma Ergon wird Karstadt gar nicht informiert haben das die Griffe wegen einem Herstellungsfehler erstmal nicht mehr verkauft werden. Karstadt würde es sich ganz sicher nicht wagen die Griffe zu verkaufen obwohl sie zurück gerufen wurden. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Harteiler (20. August 2007)

...jou,das kannst du auch bei Ergon auf der HP nachlesen ! Glaube Oktober steht da !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (20. August 2007)

Fahre nun seit einiger Zeit auch mit ERGON Griffen und bin absolut zufrieden damit. War eine sehr gute Investition


----------



## DaBoom (21. August 2007)

Dachte auch ich sehe nicht richtig, als ich in einem Karstadt die GX1 Griffe gesehen habe. 

Habe mir heute nochmal ein Paar E1L gegönnt, dachte mit denen kann ich weniger falsch machen wie mit den GX1.

Mal schauen ob sie verdrehsicherer sind als die GX1 und angenehmer wie die Ritchey's sind.

Mein Vertrauen in den Importeur RTI Sports ist allerdings dahin.(GX1 im Handel + miserabler Support)


----------



## jomolungma (30. August 2007)

Fahre seit ein paar Monaten mit den GC2 und bin super zufrieden.  Selsbt meine Freundin die sonst schwer zum Radfahren zu kriegen ist liebt ihre GP1. 

Die Sache mit dem Gewicht muss jeder mit sich ausmachen. Ich kann mich auch auf die Sattelstütze setzen, somit kann ich mir den Sattel sparen. 

Also viel Spaß mit euren Ergons


----------



## wildbiker (31. August 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Ich habe meine abgenudelten Gummis samt Barends am Fully entsorgt und statt dessen Ergons montiert.


 
Habs genauso gemacht. Vorher Iridium-Griffe und Billig-Barends drangehabt - mit der Zeit ausgenudelt - nun die dran:





Geil


----------



## Carol (10. September 2007)

möchte mir im oktober (habe gelesen  termin  so um den 15.okt) auch die ergons gx 2 oder gar 3 zulegen. habe nen ritchey rizer drauf, kann man die dann dennoch nutzen? auf meine hörnchen mag ich nämlich nicht verzichten muessen.

gruss
carol


----------



## dkc-live (11. September 2007)

lass den rizer doch weg .. wiegt bloss sinnlos ... lieber nen steileren lenker und nen flatbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (11. September 2007)

Carol schrieb:


> möchte mir im oktober (habe gelesen  termin  so um den 15.okt) auch die ergons gx 2 oder gar 3 zulegen. habe nen ritchey rizer drauf, kann man die dann dennoch nutzen? auf meine hörnchen mag ich nämlich nicht verzichten muessen.
> 
> gruss
> carol




NATÜRLICH !!!!!!!!! 

Und lass Dir von niemandem sagen, das sich Rizer und Barends ausschliessen !! Das ist nämlich Quatsch.!!!!
Die Funktion zählt...nicht die Optik.......aber das müssen einige Poser hier im Forum leider noch lernen  

Erfahrungsgemäss denke ich jedoch, daß der Erscheiinungstermin nicht gehalten wird. Das war bei den Vorgängermodellen auch leider so.......


----------



## Hanussen (11. September 2007)

Fahre seit ein paar Wochen die Ergon Enduro Griffe. Im Vergleich zu den Iridium (?) Griffen, die vorher an meinem Canyon waren, sind das Welten. Ich konnte vorher keine längere Tour fahren, ohne das mir die Griffel wehgetan haben. Dank den Ergon Griffen waren die Hände das einzige, was mir bei meinem letzten Alpencross nicht wehgetan hat!


----------



## Carol (11. September 2007)

binmir halt unsicher, was die enduro griffe so bringen. sehen nicht so aus, als wäre es ne "größere" griffveränderung zu normalen gummigriffen.

gruss
carol


----------



## Graf Kroko (11. September 2007)

habibabua schrieb:


> [...] trotz meiner immensen einschränkungen werde ich aber keine selbsthilfegruppe gründen.



Ich würde bei der Selbsthilfegruppe mitmachen ;-)

1.	Ich fahre die ergon GP1. Trotz anfänglicher Skepsis bezüglich Funktion und Optik möchte ich sie nicht mehr missen. Kein Kribbeln mehr in den Händen, keine eingeschlafenen Finger, nada. Dazu habe ich Lenkerhörnchen von Mounty montiert (die hatte ich noch an meinem alten Rad).
2.	Ich fahre den SQ-Lab 602 (!). Auch wenn das Ding nicht besonders rennmäßig aussieht, ist es endlich mal ein Sattel, bei dem nix mehr einschläft. Nur die Sitzknochen schmerzen etwas. 
3.	Ich habe 4 Spacer unter meinem Vorbau, damit der Lenker etwas höher kommt, und einen gemäßigten Rizerbar.
4.	Das ganze ist montiert an einem HT. Dadurch, dass ich mich auf diesem Rad deutlich mehr bewegen muss als auf meinem alten Fully, komme ich viel lockerer und viel weniger verspannt von den Touren. 

Früher war ich begeisterter Fully Fahrer (130 mm FW). Das ganze ergonomische Zeugs kam mir nicht ans Rad, weil das sieht an einem Allmountain ja doof aus. Nur durften die die Touren nicht länger als 1  1,5 h dauern, weil mir spätestens dann mein Lüllemann eingeschlief, meine Hände kribbelten und mein Rücken weh tat. 

Nach dem Umstieg aufs HT vor ein paar Wochen mit den o.g. Komponeten kann ich deutlich länger ganz ohne Beschwerden fahren. 

Und das ist schön


----------



## Carol (11. September 2007)

@graf: und das ist wichtig so etwas zu erkennen  

ich habe halt sehr kleine hände (handschuhgröße 7-8) und bin halt daher unsicher, wenn die auflagefläche recht groß ist, ob ich dann den lenker noch sicher greifen kann mit gx zb montiert wenns mal hubbeliger/bergab geht.

gruessle
carol


----------



## dkc-live (11. September 2007)

wie du einen fahrstil in nem anderen thread beschrieben hast sind die enduros etwas für dich. der lenker macht auch ne menge aus. ich fahre einen auf 660 mm gekürzten flatbar (salsa) mit *11°* biegung. durch die größere biegung stehen die handgelenke für mich angenhemer zu lenker.


----------



## Carol (11. September 2007)

habe ja nen rizer und den auch noch stark gekürzt. jetzt sind die griffe etwas weiter als schulterbreite  auseinander. die biegung nach vorne oben kommt mir halt auch entgegen. also wären die enduro besser für sicheren griff bei kleinen händen?

kennt jmd von den cube bikes diese barends? kann mir einer gute empfehlen?

gruss und dank 
carol


----------



## sello (11. September 2007)

die sehen aus wie umgelabelte smica. Sind es höchstwahrscheinlich auch.
Ich finde die ja toll, haben hier mittlerweile auch ne Menge Leute dran.
Und wenn du eh kleine Hände hast wirst du auch keine Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Carol (11. September 2007)

in weiss scheints die smica aber ned offiziell zu geben, oder? schade.... auf der cube seite steht "rfr barends". finde dazu aber nix im netz, jmd ne idee?


----------



## sello (11. September 2007)

musst du mal bei ebay schauen, ich glaub da gab es mal welche aber für 30 in etlichen Eloxalfarben.
Ist schon möglich, das es die mittlerweile auch irgendwo in weiß gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emmiman (14. September 2007)

Fahre seit 4 Monaten die Ergon GC2 (die mit den kurzen Hörnchen)!
Seit dem keine Probleme mehr mit eingeschlafenen Händen etc.
Über das Design und Gewicht läßt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, trotzdem sind die Dingen top! 

Gruß

emmiman


----------



## Pif (15. September 2007)

Habe seit zwei Wochen die Ergon Enduro Griffe in Large. Trotz Handgröße von 10 finde ich den Griff etwas zu groß. Grip ist fein, Hände schlafen aber ab und an trotzdem ein. Könnte etwas weniger Gummi dran sein.


----------



## frogbite (16. September 2007)

Hi, 
habe auch seit letzter Woche die GE1-S (Enduro) bei Handgröße 9. 
Finde ich von der Größe aber auch nur suboptimal. Länge passt, aber vom Durchmesser könnte etwas mehr Gummi dran, da ich beim Umfassen mir immer die Fingernägel vom Mittel- und Ringfinger in den Handballen grabe (bin Ein-Finger-Bremser). Ist einfach nicht besonders gemütlich so. Die Nummer größer ist mir aber vom Durchmesser schon wieder zu groß für perfektes Handling. Vielleicht sollte Ergon neben S und L mal über die Größe M nachdenken für Leute mit der (ich dachte üblichen) Handgröße von 8-10. Das wird dann aber wohl von der Produktion unwirtschaftlich.

F.B.


----------



## Lumbi (16. September 2007)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe auch seit letzter Woche die GE1-S (Enduro) bei Handgröße 9.
> Finde ich von der Größe aber auch nur suboptimal. Länge passt, aber vom Durchmesser könnte etwas mehr Gummi dran, da ich beim Umfassen mir immer die Fingernägel vom Mittel- und Ringfinger in den Handballen grabe (bin Ein-Finger-Bremser). Ist einfach nicht besonders gemütlich so. Die Nummer größer ist mir aber vom Durchmesser schon wieder zu groß für perfektes Handling. Vielleicht sollte Ergon neben S und L mal über die Größe M nachdenken für Leute mit der (ich dachte üblichen) Handgröße von 8-10. Das wird dann aber wohl von der Produktion unwirtschaftlich.
> 
> F.B.



Also ich fahre auch die Enduro, in Größe L (bei einer Handgröße von 9,5-10),
finde sie vom Durchmesser super, kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das die Griffe in Größe S soo dünn sind das man sich mit den 
Fingernägeln in den Handballen sticht? 
Vielleicht solltest du dir mal die Fingernägel schneiden?


----------



## Carol (16. September 2007)

so, zurück von der ifma:


habe die ergon griffe alle mal angetestet. muss sagen, dass die gx griffe meine favoriten sind. schade nur, dass es die gx2 nicht mit dem hörnchen von den gc2 gibt. denn die langen hörnchen brauche ich nicht wirklich. von daher werden es glaube ich die reinen gx werden und dann kurzes hörnchen von ner anderen firma dran.

die handschuhe haben mich, ganz ehrlich, nicht so wirklich von hocker gehauen. sind doch an der einen oder anderen stelle sehr dünn gepolstert.
gibts noch nen tipp für nen gut gepolsterten dünnen langfinger handschuh?


gruss
carol


----------



## frogbite (16. September 2007)

Ne, Lumbi,

vor Verzweiflung wegen der dünnen Griffe habe ich mir schon alle Fingernägel abgekaut, da sind nur noch Reste, die in den Handballen drücken. Aber wenn meine Finger und die Handballen nach 5 Minuten Fahren taub sind, merk ich eh nix mehr ... . Spaß beiseite, bin nicht der einzige, dem das so geht, siehe Thread hier Nr. 109. Ist immer schlecht, wenn der Handrücken Größe 8,5 und die Fingerlänge Größe 10 ist, aber Handschuhe Größe 9 haben eigentlich immer gepasst, nur eben die GE1 S nicht. Ich fahr jetzt mal und schau, ob ich mich dran gewöhne, vom Handling und der Rückmeldung vom Lenker sind sie nämlich ganz gut. Ansonsten kommen sie wieder ab und ich warte auf die GX1.

F.B.


----------



## Lumbi (16. September 2007)

frogbite schrieb:


> Ne, Lumbi,
> 
> vor Verzweiflung wegen der dünnen Griffe habe ich mir schon alle Fingernägel abgekaut, da sind nur noch Reste, die in den Handballen drücken. Aber wenn meine Finger und die Handballen nach 5 Minuten Fahren taub sind, merk ich eh nix mehr ... . Spaß beiseite, bin nicht der einzige, dem das so geht, siehe Thread hier Nr. 109. Ist immer schlecht, wenn der Handrücken Größe 8,5 und die Fingerlänge Größe 10 ist, aber Handschuhe Größe 9 haben eigentlich immer gepasst, nur eben die GE1 S nicht. Ich fahr jetzt mal und schau, ob ich mich dran gewöhne, vom Handling und der Rückmeldung vom Lenker sind sie nämlich ganz gut. Ansonsten kommen sie wieder ab und ich warte auf die GX1.
> 
> F.B.



...war ja auch nur Spaß, kannst du mal den Durchmesser und die Länge von 
den Griffen messen, würde mich mal Interessieren.
Ich kann dir auch meine Griffe mal ausmessen, wenn du möchtest.

Gruß
  Lumbi


----------



## frogbite (17. September 2007)

Lumbi schrieb:


> ...war ja auch nur Spaß, kannst du mal den Durchmesser und die Länge von
> den Griffen messen, würde mich mal Interessieren.
> Ich kann dir auch meine Griffe mal ausmessen, wenn du möchtest.
> 
> ...



... klar war´s Spass. Aber hier die harten Fakten: Der Griff hat in der Mitte (dürfte die dickste Stelle sein) einen Durchmesser von ca. 30,5 mm. An der "Aussparung" für den Nerv noch 29 mm. Die Grifflänge INNEN (zwischen den "Griffstops" rechts und links) beträgt ca. 117 mm.
Die Maße deines L-Griffs wären natürlich schon interessant ...

F.B.


----------



## pinochio2 (18. September 2007)

Habe vor dem Alpen-X welche mit Hörnchen montiert, da mir zuvor desöfteren die rechte Hand eingeschlafen war. 
Seitdem keine Probleme. Das "etwas" mehr an Gewicht nehme ich dafür gerne in Kauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruisin´Devil (19. September 2007)

Hey Leute! Habe bei meiner Freundin die GC2S drangebaut, und sie findet es super! Von daher, Daumen hoch!!! 

Gruß
Tony


----------



## Samoth (19. September 2007)

Hallo 

Hier scheinen ja doch so einige echt gute Erfahrungen mit den Ergons gemacht zu haben.

Ich bekam sie von meinem Händler nun auch empfohlen. Könnte ich dazu mal eure Meinung hören? Mein Problem: Am geraden Lenker vom Jekyll sind meine Gelenke nach außen geknickt und das merke ich nach einiger Zeit einfach. Sollte ich das mit den Ergongriffen geregelt bekommen?


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (19. September 2007)

Hallo Samoth,

ja, das Problem kenne ich, und genau das bekommst Du mit den ERGON Griffen gelöst!

Gruß
Tony


----------



## horstj (19. September 2007)

Samoth schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hier scheinen ja doch so einige echt gute Erfahrungen mit den Ergons gemacht zu haben.
> 
> Ich bekam sie von meinem Händler nun auch empfohlen. Könnte ich dazu mal eure Meinung hören? Mein Problem: Am geraden Lenker vom Jekyll sind meine Gelenke nach außen geknickt und das merke ich nach einiger Zeit einfach. Sollte ich das mit den Ergongriffen geregelt bekommen?



bedingt. ein stärker gekrümter lenker oder rizer hilft vermutlich besser.


----------



## Samoth (19. September 2007)

Ich war eben noch beim Dealer und habe die Dinger (was eine verschwenderische Verpackung!) mal gefühlt. Er meint ja, dass die Erfolgsaussichten recht hoch sind, aber ich verstehe einfach (noch) nicht wie damit der "Knick" verschwinden soll.

@horstj
Rizer?


----------



## Dämon__ (19. September 2007)

Kauf die Dinger einfach die machen dich doch nicht Arm.
Habe die schon seit Jahren die sind klasse, ich bekomme nichts anderes mehr an den Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pif (19. September 2007)

Wegen den Handgelenken: Soweit ich da informiert bin, ist ein anderer Lenker für sowas die einzige Alternative. Der Griff ist eher für einschlafende Hände. Aber deine Handgelenke werden ja scheinbar durch den (zu) kurzen Lenker geknickt.


----------



## Samoth (20. September 2007)

Morgen
Sicher, arm machen sie mich nicht, doch wenns nix bringt brauch ich sie einfach nicht. Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch einen anderen Lenker testen, wenn ihr meint, dass es damit auch behoben werden könnte. Kann doch nicht sein, dass hier sonst keiner abgeknickte Handgelenke hat ;-S

@Pif
Verstehe ich das falsch, aber ich denke, je weiter der Lenker nach aussen ragt, desto krümmer werden die Gelenke?


----------



## Carol (20. September 2007)

meine hände knicken auch leicht nach innen. habe nen ritchey wcs mit normalen griffen drauf. hoffe auch, dass durch die gx die handhaltung etwas korrigiert wird, durch die größere auflagefläche im handballen.

weiss einer, ob die griffe wirklich im oktober erschienen?

gruss
carol


----------



## Dämon__ (20. September 2007)

Ein anderer Lenker kostet doch auch was?
Kennst du keinen der die Griffe dran hat, kannst die doch mal ranschrauben und Testen.


----------



## Samoth (20. September 2007)

@ch666666
Ich kann die Griffe beim Händler auch mal ans Bike schrauben lassen und die Haltung testen. Klar kostet mich der Lenker auch was, doch ich fahre mit den momenanten Griffen nicht schlecht - warum also was ändern? Ich möchte doch lediglich mein Problem gelöst bekommen.

btw. Meine Hände knicken nicht(!) nach innen, sondern nach aussen, ungefähr so:         <linke Hand      rechte Hand>


----------



## Carol (20. September 2007)

ja, knicken tu sie nach aussen, also die finger zeigen eher nach innen


----------



## marks (20. September 2007)

Samoth schrieb:


> @ch666666
> Ich kann die Griffe beim Händler auch mal ans Bike schrauben lassen und die Haltung testen. Klar kostet mich der Lenker auch was, doch ich fahre mit den momenanten Griffen nicht schlecht - warum also was ändern? Ich möchte doch lediglich mein Problem gelöst bekommen.
> 
> btw. Meine Hände knicken nicht(!) nach innen, sondern nach aussen, ungefähr so:         <linke Hand      rechte Hand>



So wie Du das beschreibst würde ich erst mal einen anderen Lenker mit "Kröpfung / Biegung" verbauen (z.B. http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=105). Falls das dann immer noch nicht reicht, zusätzlich die Ergon Griffe versuchen. Deren Bauweise wirkt dem "Knick" ebenfalls entgegen, meines Erachtens aber nicht in dem Maße (in Grad) wie die o.g. Lenker.

Solltest Du bei dem Händler Deines Vertrauens aber sehr einfach und abschliessend klären können...


----------



## Samoth (20. September 2007)

Jap, werde ich dann vor Ort mit dem Bike alles durchsprechen.


----------



## Pif (20. September 2007)

@Samoth: Kommt auf die Art des Knicks an  Knicken die Gelenke nach innen, dann is der Lenker zu kurz. Nach außen zu lang bzw. dann auch falsche Griffe. Soweit meine Theorie dazu.


----------



## dreirad2 (20. September 2007)

Ich habe nen Paar Ergon bekommen und bin voll begeistert. 

Die Hörnchen nutze ich zwar nicht als Griff, aber als Handschutz sind die auch OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (21. September 2007)

......edit


----------



## Ronja (21. September 2007)

Hallo, ihr, ich habe mir auch Ergons gekauft, leider die mit den kurzen Hörnchen für Gripshift, es funzt nicht, wenn die Handschuhe naßgeschwitzt sind, rutsche ich ab, bin schon im Gebüsch gelandet deshalb, weil mir der lenker aus einer hand flog. Würde also diese kurz gefahrenen ergons günstig abgeben.Auch Tauschen gegen lange Hörnchen.
Gruß Ronja


----------



## eX600 (22. September 2007)

Ich hatte drei Jahre lang die "normalen" ohne Hörnchen für Trigger-Schalthebel (X9). Ich war total begeistert.

Vor drei Wochen habe ich mir ein neues Radl gegönnt und fahre seither zum ersten mal mit Gripshift (x0), versuchsweise, dachte ich. Zunächst bin ich mit dem Drehgriff nicht so optimal zufrieden gewesen. Gestern habe ich die kurzen Ergons für Gripshift mit den kurzen Hörnchen montiert. Ich kann nur sagen: Erst so macht das Schalten mit Gripshift richtig Spaß. Erst jetzt liegt der Griff optimal in der Hand. Nix anderes mehr kommt mir ans Rad. Diese Kombination ist für mich nicht zu toppen.


----------



## Rockside (23. September 2007)

Die Sache mit dem Knick finde ich mit meinen Ergon GR2 auch jetzt besser. Durch die größere Auflagefläche kann man natürlich auch die Handstellung, d.h. den Knick am Handgelenk verringern/korrigieren.


----------



## bikeracer (25. September 2007)

Fahre Seit Kurzem Auch Mit Ergon Gp 1 Griffen Keine Tauben Hände  ,und Kein Abknicken Des Handgelenks Mehr Trotz Dem Höheren Gewichts .

Bikeracer


----------



## schu2000 (26. September 2007)

Hatte auch Ergon-Griffe an meinem alten Cannondale F400-Hardtail, weil mir da immer beim Fahren an der rechten Hand der Ringfinger und der kleine Finger taub geworden sind. Mit den Ergon hatte ich dann überhaupt keine Probleme mehr!!
Das Problem hab ich an meinem Fully das ich seit gut einem Monat hab überhaupt nicht. Da hab ich ganz normale Griffe dran (ODI Lock-On), keinerlei Probleme mit eingeschlafenen/tauben Fingern...


----------



## fantic26 (27. September 2007)

Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Ergon Griffen ! 
Sind bei der ganzen Famile verbaut ;-) 

Was mich aber so ankotz ist das Gewicht ! insbesondere der Hörnchen ! 
Ne ne ne  Auch Magnesium kann man leicht gestalten ! Design hin oder her ! Kann man kombinieren finde ich !!!

MR2 Nach gefräst Stufe 1 Stufe 

Gewicht statt 135g  auf  90g 

Stufe2 habe ich leider kein Einzelbild ! 80g
Leider kann man die Hörnchen nicht eloxieren da in den Magnesiumkörpern Edelstahl Helicoil Gewindeeinsätze verbaut sind ! 
Da geht dem eloxiere das ganze Bad kaputt und von euerm Hörnchen bleibt nicht viel übrig ! ;-(





Fräß Stufe2 ! 80g





Leider kann man die Hörnchen nicht eloxieren da in den Magnesiumkörpern Edelstahl Helicoil Gewindeeinsätze verbaut sind ! 
Da geht dem eloxiere das ganze Bad kaputt und von euerm Hörnchen bleibt nicht viel übrig ! ;-( 
Also Ohne Eloxal taugen die nicht viel die Magnesium Teile ! hilft nur Lack etc 

Mr1 Hörnchen komplette Neuanfertigung (2D Dreh/Frästeil)gebürstet f1 eloxiert  Torx Edelstahlschraube 1mm Innenbohrung = 60g das Paar










So und Hier das nächste Projekt ! Hörnchen für MR2 Gewicht 50g das Paar ! 

Also 20 g Leichter als die Originalen  Carbon  Barends

Muss aber noch die CNC Programmieren bzw DXF Daten übertragen ! Ist etwas schwieriger da das Werkstück öffters umgespannt werden muss ! 

Finisch  Poliert F1 eloxiert ,Gewindeinsatz Alu Rot eloxiert Schraube Edelstahl mit 1,5 innen Bohrung  







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## derTukan (27. September 2007)

Cool, keine schlechte Sache , aber koennte mir vorstellen das sich das bissel  "komisch" anfuehlt beim greifen (also das letzte jetz). Kann man bestimmt aber nur durch ausprobieren rausfinden.
Fraest du das aus den Standard-Hoernchen oder nimmste da neues/anderes Material ?


----------



## fantic26 (27. September 2007)

Ach das geht mit der Griffform ! 
Man hat ja noch Handschuhe an und Berg Hoch liegt die Last eh nur auf den Innen Fingern ! 

Ne das Magnesium Zeugs kann ich nicht verwenden ! Der Gewindeeinsatz stört auch ! Dazu kommt noch das Seitlich viel zu viel unnütz Magnesium vorhanden ist ! Wurde aus Design und Formverlauf Gründen so gestaltet ! Braucht kein Mensch ! Ne werde die CNC Teile aus einem Alu Profil 100mm x 40mm Fräßen ! 

Hier noch mal die Runde Variante als Zeichnung ! 

Fahre ich jetzt schon zwei Jahre ohne Probleme !  





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marks (27. September 2007)

@ fantic26

Bin schwer beeindruckt, dem Hobbybastlerstatus bist Du offenbar deutlich entwachsen!  Hast Du beruflich damit zu tun, oder wie kommt man auf solche Ideen? Verkaufst Du die Teile auch oder kippst die Vorschläge zumindest mal bei Ergon ein?


----------



## B.Z. (27. September 2007)

Also wenn Du das realisierst und eine bezahlbare Kleinserie auflegst, trage ich mich schon mal in die Interessentenliste ein...   

LG

Bernd


----------



## fantic26 (27. September 2007)

So hier noch eine ander ansicht der Mr2






[/url][/IMG]

und die Mr1 -20g







Beruflich arbeite ich mit CAD 3D in der Entwiklung aber fÃ¼r SchlieÃzylinder ! Biken und Schrauben ist das Hobby ! Musterbau und Co direkt neben an ;-)
In 3d kann ich mir auch sofort das Gewicht berechnen lassen ! Der Teoretische errechnete Wert  ergab bei den Runden HÃ¶rnchen 29g aber Ohne Schraube mit Schraube im Set 60g auf der Waage ;-)

Verkaufen tuhe ich die Teile nicht da ich keine PrÃ¼fzeugnisse ausstellen kann und falls die Teile nicht in drÃ¼ben  in der ehemaligen  als CNC angefragt werden oder in China als Feinguss Teil dann sind die eigendlich unbezahlbar 50-80â¬ ! Arbeitsaufwand Maschinenstunden etc. FÃ¼r den einen oder andern Kumpel als Geburtstagsgeschenk kann man mal ne Ausnahme machen ;-)
Tja und fÃ¼r eine o-serie muss man so ne menge an Formalien erfÃ¼llen ! 
Stellt euch vor ihr legt euch hin und die Schult wird mir zu gesprochen ! Also ich weiÃ was ich frÃ¤se und was es aushÃ¤lt !Ich benutzte die aber auch nur fÃ¼r die Schwerpunktverlagerung an steilen KnÃ¤pchen oder mal zur anderen enspannten Griffposition! Manche haben die Teile ja zum Himmel Stehen und reiÃen da rum wie Sau !  
Aber wenn was schief lÃ¤uft bin ich der Doofe ;-) Ne ne
FÃ¼r die Massenproduktion geht ergon vielleicht auf Nummer Sicher !
 Mit den Griffen fahren 50kg PersÃ¶nchen mit und im Extrem Fall 150kg kolosse ! Da die Konkurenzlos sind ist denen ein paar Gramm zuviel egal ! Aber wenn man bedenkt das der Unterschied zwischen einer XTR Kurbel und der XT 30-40g betrÃ¤gt und der Preisunterschied 150â¬ ausmacht und ich bei einem 20â¬ HÃ¶rnchen auch mal eben 50 Gramm einsparen kann dann ist das doch der Hammer ! Die Beispiele gibt es zu genÃ¼ge ! SattelstÃ¼tzen ,Pedalen etc.  Also da anfangen wo es Preislich am wenigsten weh tut !


----------



## Samoth (29. September 2007)

Danke, danke... für die Tips! Hab mir jetzt die Ergons für Gripshift mit Hörnchen geleistet und jetzt klappts auch wieder mit den Handgelenken.


----------



## Carol (14. November 2007)

hi!

bin etwas gefrustet,da ich gelesen habe dass die ergon gx serie erst im februar erhältlich sein soll. (dann ist für mich die mtb saison schon fast wieder vorbei). voll ätzend.

weiss jmd mehr?

gruss
carol


----------



## Deleted 83484 (14. November 2007)

Also diese umgefrästen MR2 gefällen mir sehr gut !!!!!

Hast Du die auch in der CNC Maschine gehabt ???

Könnte man nicht "nur" die Ausparung rausfräsen, sodaß der rest unbehandelt bleibt...so könnte die original Beschichtung draufbleiben und nur der ausgefräste Teil wäre "natur" !?!?!?

Jedenfalls sehr interessant, was Du da vorhast !!!!

Und ich habe auch bald geburtstag, also würde ich mich sehr über solch ein "Geschenk" freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (15. November 2007)

Carol schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> bin etwas gefrustet,da ich gelesen habe dass die ergon gx serie erst im februar erhältlich sein soll. (dann ist für mich die mtb saison schon fast wieder vorbei). voll ätzend.
> 
> ...



Hi, Leute,

Februar scheint der rti-sports-HP zufolge der jetzige offizielle Liefertermin, aber es gab schon offizielle Termine für Oktober, für Januar und jetzt für Februar. Ich warte mittlerweile seit letztem Mai auf die Dinger. Ich habe auch im Moment keine Alternative (oder hat jemand von euch eine?) Hab am Crossrad die R2S. Sind superbequem, leider viel zu unhandlich fürs MTB. Am MTB habe ich die Enduro Grips GE1 S von Ergon geschraubt, die sind genial handlich, geben aber leider wieder taube Finger. D.h. weiter warten, ob es Ergon gelingt, die GX1 irgendwann mal rauszubringen. Hat die NASA eigentlich auch so lange gebraucht, um ein Space Shuttle ins All zu schicken?

Gruß, F.B.


----------



## zisch (19. November 2007)

ich fahre die gx1 seit ca. 3 monaten, gekauft beim stuttgarter karstadt sport. sind wohl aus der ersten serie, mit der ergon anscheinend qualitätsprobleme hatte. ich merke nichts und bin sehr zufrieden.
weiß gar nicht mehr was die gekostet haben, entweder 29,95 oder 39,95


----------



## MarkusTrovato (24. November 2007)

hi

ich habe mir die endurogriffe angeschraubt wegen der besseren griffhaltung(ich kann den lenker umgreifen)
jedoch hat mich gestört das keine barends dran sind.
ich habe mir selber welche gedreht damit ich nicht zu weit nach innen mit den griffen rutsche.

aber ansonsten sind sie super

gruß


----------



## cyclo-dude (26. November 2007)

wie bekome ich denn raus welche größe ich bei den ergons brauche??

und von specialized gibts ja sehr ähnliche für unter 15 und ne schlechte marke ist das ja nun auch nicht.
kenn die jemand??


----------



## Carol (26. November 2007)

die von specialized sehen auch nicht schlecht aus. würde mich auch interessieren wie die so sind. hat jmd erfahrung  mit den BG comfort II und den bg comfort woman ?

interessante alternative, auch gewichtsmässig, wäre die von propalm mit frei wählbarer lockon ring farbe. hab ich gerade hier entdeckt. version 1012bd wäre evtl nicht schlecht weil etwas schmaler im durchmesser im bereich des ringfingers und kleinen fingers 

gruss
carol


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (27. November 2007)

Carol schrieb:


> interessante alternative, auch gewichtsmässig, wäre die von propalm mit frei wählbarer lockon ring farbe. hab ich gerade hier entdeckt. version 1012bd wäre evtl nicht schlecht weil etwas schmaler im durchmesser im bereich des ringfingers und kleinen fingers
> 
> gruss
> carol



Diese Griffe von _*Propalm (1012er mit Lenkerhörnchen)* _machen auf mich auch einen sehr guten Eindruck:


Griffe sind verschraubbar, dadurch verdrehen sie sich hoffentlich nicht.


Lenkerhörnchen sind erhältlich


Gewicht scheint auch i.O. zu sein.


Preis ist top
Ich fahre auf meinem neuen Bike die _*Griffe 702 von SQ-Lab *_in Grösse L. Ich muss sagen, die finde ich total beschissen. Erstens verdreht sich der Griff während des fahrens und zweitens tut mir die Hand beim Biken trotzdem die ersten 30 min weh (trotz guter zusätzlicher Handschuhe von Specialized). So etwas stellt man sich ja nicht unter ergonomischen Griffen vor, dass einem die Hand schmerzt. Diese Griffe sind der totale Fehlkauf. 

Letztes Jahr an meinem alten Bike hatte ich die Griffe _*Ergon MR1 Race Grip Herren*_ montiert. Damit war ich super zufrieden. Keine tauben Finger mehr. Da ich dieses Jahr für neue Griffe aber nicht mehr so viel Geld ausgeben wollte, habe ich die SQ-Lab Griffe gekauft. Das war ja dann leider ein Griff ins Klo.  

Hat von Euch jemand die Griffe von _*Propalm (1012er mit Lenkerhörnchen) *_schon mal gesehen oder gefahren?


----------



## Harteiler (27. November 2007)

...also ich habe diese : http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0142ts6.jpg  
hier nochmal von unten die Klemmung :http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0145ks3.jpg
 17,- hab ich aber noch in keinem Onlineshop gesehen,gabs bei mir hier um die Ecke ! Bei den Ergons hat mich etwas die Klemmschelle gestört auf der ich da ja immer mit drübergreife !


----------



## IndoorJo (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich fahre die Ergons auch! Bei zwei Bikes fahre ich die MR2 und möchte sie eigentlich nicht missen.

Aber... an meinem neuen Bike habe ich jetzt die ergonomischen Specialized-Griffe samt separat erhältlichen ergonomischen Hörnchen. Preislich kaum ein Unterschied. Aber ich habe noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln können, da erst heute montiert.


----------



## Carol (23. Dezember 2007)

habe mir aufgrund der dauer-verzögerung der lieferung von ergon griffen auch specialized bg comfort lock in schwarz gekauft. 
obwohl ich recht kleine hände habe passen sie prima! 

der preis ist echt super   und nicht mal mehr 1/2 von den ergons.
eine echte alternative


gruss
carol


----------



## Nafets190 (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Ergongriffe wieder runter gemacht. In etwas ruppigeren Trails hatte ich immer das Gefühl den Lenker nicht festgenug halten zu können, da man den Griff nicht so sehr "umgreifen" kann wie mit normalen, "runden" Griffen.


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molchi (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Nafets!

Welche Größe/Durchmesser hattest Du bei den Ergons gewählt?
Mit der kleieneren Größe hast Du mehr Griff!
... und damit dann wahrscheinlich auch mehr Sicherheit!

GvT


----------



## Nafets190 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich hatte das Modell GR2 für Männer.
Fahre trotzdem lieber wieder die ori-griffe weil sie an der Flatbar einfach besser aussehen . Die Hörnchen waren auch nur so eine Notlösung, habe mir jetzt richtige besorgt (Ritchey).

Gruß
Stefan



molchi schrieb:


> Hallo Nafets!
> 
> Welche Größe/Durchmesser hattest Du bei den Ergons gewählt?
> Mit der kleieneren Größe hast Du mehr Griff!
> ...


----------



## Mathias7D (28. Dezember 2007)

Fahre seit einem Jahr die GR2 mit Carbon Hörnchen. Die passen richtig gut und lassen auch längere Touren zu. Hatte ansonsten immer das Problem mit eingeschlafenen Händen.  

Auch wenn sie schwerer sind, kein Problem!


----------



## KaiservonChina (28. Dezember 2007)

fahre sie auch seit nem guten halben Jahr am Transalp HT.
Hatte zuvor zwar nie Probleme aber ih finde Optik und FUnktionalität eigentlich top  !


----------



## wildkater (19. Januar 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Massanfertigung für Leute mit langem Schniedel
> 
> Fahren nur zwei Leute hier im Forum!



---> nein, drei! 
Auf'm Hardtail: sieht echt sch****e aus, aber da gehen auch lange Touren ohne Probleme!


----------



## bastel41 (20. Januar 2008)

war bisher eigentlich auch begeistert (fahre sie am atb , ht und fully )wenn man nicht gerade bei extremen stunts maximale kontrolle braucht super ! allerdings fällt mir in letzter zeit auf , daß sich das material doch verdammt schnell auflößt !weiß nicht ob speziell mein schweiß besonders agressiv ist (fahre mit handschuhen ! )aber ich finde das eines qualitätsproduktes unwürdig...es gibt mittlerweile ähnliche , aber billigere produkte u.a. von spezialized .


----------



## Fränki__ (21. Januar 2008)

Ich habe meine ERGON Enduro Griffe auch wieder demontiert und gegen SYNTACE Screw On Gripz Moto getauscht.
Sind von der Funktion identisch mit den Ergons, wiegen aber ~80g weniger


----------



## bernd e (21. Januar 2008)

Habe auch die Syntace Screw on Griffe. Fühlen sich gut an und doch "rund" und von daher ein gutes Gefühl für´s Bike. Habe viele Griffe (Ergon, Spezialiced, "normale" Runde) in die Hand genommen, mit dem Bike von meinem Bruder (Ergon) gefahren und mich für die Syntace entschieden.


----------



## Eagle23 (23. Januar 2008)

Moin

Hab auf meinem AM die GR2 drauf und auf dem RoadMTB die GP1 und bin sehr zufrieden mit den Griffen...

gut, bissle mehr Gewicht, aber die Hände freut es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## art.nagel (23. Januar 2008)

Ich fahre auch die ES1 (gr S, mit Ergon Handschuh) und finde die genial! Bin noch nie abgerutscht (auch auf fiesen trails), die liegen super in der Hand und über die dicken Metallenden freut sich der Lenker bei einem Sturz! Würd sie mir an jedes Bike schrauben!


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2008)

sacht mal
sind die aktuellen Ergon GX-2 schon lieferbar?

fahr am HT die GR-2 und bin sehr zufrieden - ans Liteville sollen die Carbondingers ran.

Danke


----------



## Highlander1972 (28. Januar 2008)

der-gute schrieb:


> sacht mal
> sind die aktuellen Ergon GX-2 schon lieferbar?
> Danke



Wollte ich auch gerade fragen...

In einem Shop habe ich gesehen 5-7 Tage Lieferzeit.

Ob's stimmt ???

Kette rechts


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2008)

Heut hab ich nem Shop erfahren, das es März/April werde soll

suuuuuper...


----------



## Highlander1972 (28. Januar 2008)

Zitatauszug von Ergon:

" Die erstmalige Verwendung von Leichtbaugummi in der Serie hat zu komplizierten Fertigungsproblemen geführt. Die Griffe erfüllen momentan nicht unsere hohen Qualitätsanforderungen. Die Fertigungsprobleme werden zurzeit behoben, so dass erst ab Januar 08 die überarbeitete GX-Serie ausgeliefert wird.
Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis."

Na, haben ja noch 3-4 Tage Zeit


----------



## DaBoom (29. Januar 2008)

"Die Griffe erfüllen momentan nicht unsere hohen Qualitätsanforderungen"

Haben sie aber auch erst raus gefunden NACHDEM sie die erste Charge an die Shops geliefert haben.

Danach war die rede von August/September 07. Wurde dann auf Februaur 08 verschoben.

Werd die GX-Serie erst wieder anschauen, wenn die ersten Test-Fahrer hier ihre Erfahrungen posten.(dann kann ich mir sicher sein, dass sie noch die Tastatur bedienen können)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (29. Januar 2008)

Moin

Dann sollte ich wohl erstmal auf die GX-2 verzichten.

Was könnt ihr mir dann als Ersatz vorschlagen?
Ich möchte ergonomische Griffe und Barends.
Beides kommt an meinen VRO Carbon Bar.

Danke schonmal


----------



## marks (30. Januar 2008)

Noch nicht mal wirklich auf dem Markt, erhält die Pro Racing GX Reihe offenbar ab Mai Nachwuchs! Bin mal gespannt, ob der Termin wirklich stimmt und wieviel das gute Stück wiegt...

Quelle: http://www.rtisports.de/rti.php?cod...0d8915f8f569a&view=detail&id=2067&brand=ergon


----------



## marks (30. Januar 2008)

Doppelpost - Admin: bitte löschen... ;-)


----------



## Max W. (30. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte diese Teile auch dran (GR2) und fand sie anfangs ganz toll! Jedoch haben sie mich nachm halben jahr angekotzt...deshalb hab ich sofort wieder gewechselt und jetzt liegen sie rum! Der Grund war ganz einfach, das man auf krassen Abfahretn sich nie so gut halten konnte wie mit normalen Griffen! Das hat tierisch genervt, außerdem haben die Teile angefang zu kleben(trotz Handschuhe)


----------



## dkc-live (31. Januar 2008)

Fränki schrieb:


> Ich habe meine ERGON Enduro Griffe auch wieder demontiert und gegen SYNTACE Screw On Gripz Moto getauscht.
> Sind von der Funktion identisch mit den Ergons, wiegen aber ~80g weniger



ich fahr beide ... die ergons sind griffiger und habe mehr umfang und dämpfen besser. -> ergon ^^


----------



## Steppi08 (31. Januar 2008)

Fahre seit einem Jahr mit Ergons ... bin sehr zufrieden, da keine Schmerzen mehr auf langen Touren im Handgelenk !! Einen wichtigeren Grund gibt´s garnicht ...

Keine Probleme mit Gummiauflösung oder Griffigkeit auf´m Trail.
Hab mir grad ein neues Steppenwolf bestellt und natürlich kommen auch dort die Ergons wieder dran !!!


----------



## scr9186 (3. Februar 2008)

Muss mal ne Frage stellen und zwar sollte man für die ergon Griffe (GR2) Handschuhe benutzen oder geht das auch problemlos mit bloßen Händen auch auf längeren Fahrten ohne das man drann kleben bleibt oder das Material die Haut reizt oder so?


----------



## Harteiler (3. Februar 2008)

...will mal meinen "Senf" dazu geben  ! Ich finde den Hipe um die Ergons absolut unangemessen  ! Die Dinger machen doch nur Probleme ! Es kann doch nicht war sein das sich das Gummi anlöst,nur durch dan normalen gebrauch & das bei den Preis  ! Da gibt es eine ganze Reihe andere Ergogriffe die viel günstiger sind,den gleichen Zweck erfüllen & vorallem lange halten (wie z.B. meine Boneträger)!


----------



## scr9186 (3. Februar 2008)

ich hab jetzt nun den ganzen thread durchgelesen, die meisten sind doch zufrieden?! zeig doch mal ein paar vergleichbare griffe die deiner meinung nach genauso gut sind und weniger kosten....


----------



## Harteiler (3. Februar 2008)

...naja das muß sicher jeder für sich entscheiden ! Ich war auch nah drann mir Ergons zu kaufen aber als ich welche an einem Rad sah wollte ich die klebrigen Dinger nicht mehr :kotz: ! Habe dann die Bonträger gefunden 14,- & bin voll zufrieden !Ich habe auch die ErgoStiks von BBB mit montiert,die sind gummirt & das ist absolut genial!Zum einen wegen der besseren Haptik & zum anderen gibts da keine hässlichen Kratzer,weder am Griff noch an der Hauswand  . Für Bilder bin ich jetzt zu faul aber in den ganzen Onlineshops gibt's ja schließlich genug Material !Sind vieleicht nicht alle mit Klemmschraube aber es gibt eben auch noch andere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scr9186 (3. Februar 2008)

Diese kleinen Hörner am ergon wozu sind die gut? soll man sich daran festhalten wenn man laune hat? Die sehen verdammt klein aus.


----------



## der-gute (3. Februar 2008)

welche kleinen hörner an welchem griff?

präzisier mal die frage...


----------



## scr9186 (3. Februar 2008)

überall wo an den ergons ein horn drann ist.... sind alle winzig.
Was sollen die denn überhaupt bringen?

Das hier sind Hörner:
http://www.syntace.de/misc/pic/pic_popup_last.cfm?pkimg=1071


----------



## Mu Lei (3. Februar 2008)

Ich habe die GR2 an meinem Bike. Krankheitsbedingt konnte ich aber seit dem Bikekauf nur sehr wenig fahren.

Heute bei der ersten längeren Ausfahrt sind mir nach ca. 1h die Finger eingeschlafen. Woran liegt es? Habe ich die Grifft ggf. falsch montiert?


----------



## HolgerK (4. Februar 2008)

Ja.

Ging mir am Anfang auch leider auch so. Hatte mir die Ergons gekauft, damit eigentlich damit Ruhe sein sollte. Erst nachdem ich den Lenker auch angepasst hatte, war es dann OK. Also Lenker so einstellen, dass deine Handgelenke nicht nach rechts oder links abwinkeln und dann die Griffe so einstellen, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben. Leider merkt immer erst ob es passt, wenn man ein paar Stunden gefahren ist.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## scr9186 (4. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir die ergons jetzt angeschaut, angefasst usw. Mir gefallen sie nicht. Fühlen sich nicht toll an, sehen verdammt billig aus und so toll ergonomisch sind sie auch nicht. Ich glaube ich lasse mir auf meine Hand masgeformte Griffe anfertigen, anders geht das ja nicht. Und dann mit exklusivmaterialien


----------



## der-gute (4. Februar 2008)

hab mir grade die enduro in L gekauft

als überbrückung, bis die GX2 zu haben sind


----------



## Mu Lei (4. Februar 2008)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Ging mir am Anfang auch leider auch so. Hatte mir die Ergons gekauft, damit eigentlich damit Ruhe sein sollte. Erst nachdem ich den Lenker auch angepasst hatte, war es dann OK. Also Lenker so einstellen, dass deine Handgelenke nicht nach rechts oder links abwinkeln und dann die Griffe so einstellen, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben. Leider merkt immer erst ob es passt, wenn man ein paar Stunden gefahren ist.
> 
> ...



@Holger
Danke, dass ist es. Mein Händler hat die Griffe offensichtlich falsch montiert und mir die Anleitung nicht mitgegeben. Nach den Bilder der ERGON-Seite zu urteilen, sind sie viel zu weit nach unten gedreht. Kannst Du mir die Anleitung schicken? Leider steht bei ERGON auf der Webseite nur eine Angabe zum Winkel als Beispiel.

PS.:
Warum reklamiert ihr die Griffe nicht, wenn die Abnutzung so groß ist. Eigentliche sollten sie doch länger als 6 Monate  halten.


----------



## trailjo (4. Februar 2008)

scr9186 schrieb:


> Muss mal ne Frage stellen und zwar sollte man für die ergon Griffe (GR2) Handschuhe benutzen oder geht das auch problemlos mit bloßen Händen auch auf längeren Fahrten ohne das man drann kleben bleibt oder das Material die Haut reizt oder so?



Meine Frau ist Ihre P1W meist ohne Handschuhe gefahren, außerdem stand das Rad oft draußen, da wurde das Gummi nach ca. 1 Jahr schmierig und war ohne Handschuhe eklig anzufassen. Die Griffe wurden aber problemlos umgetauscht (rose.de).
Meine R2M fahre ich fast nur mit Handschuhen. Nach 2,5 Jahren ist kaum Abnutzung zu sehen und statt von "Klebrigkeit" würde ich eher von "gutem Grip" reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppelcar (7. Februar 2008)

Ja ich seit einigen Monaten auch, permanente Taubheitsgefühle am Handaußenriß können eine Verknorpelung des Karpalnerves nach sich ziehen.  Das heißt dann permanent dieser Zustand. Sorry wenn ich vielleicht nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt habe aber so habe ich es von der Handchirurgin verstanden. Mit Ergon wars behoben, auch wenn die Teile nicht wirklich schön sind lernt man sie zu schätzen. Bis denne der Carsten


----------



## frogbite (12. Februar 2008)

Hi, Leute,
wollte doch mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht über meine Ergon-Griffe abgeben. Ich habe auch ständig taube Finger beim Radfahren (gehabt). Kurzer, steiler Vorbau und 12° gekröpfte Riserbar haben zwar schon einiges verbessert, ganz weg war das Problem aber nie.
Habe deshalb mit den R2M-Hörnchen in Größe L angefangen. Tatsächlich, die tauben Finger waren dann so gut wie kein Thema mehr. Leider waren mir die Griffe vom Durchmesser her zu groß und unhandlich.
Ich kaufte sie also eine Nummer kleiner. Passten perfekt, auch keine tauben Finger mehr. Aber auch diese montierte ich nach der ersten steilen Alpen-Singletrail-Abfahrt wieder ab. Da man die Griffe nicht umgreifen kann, ist die Kontrolle über das Bike stark eingeschränkt. Die Griffe leisten mir nur noch am Tourenrad gute Dienste.
Für das MTB bestellte ich die GE1-S. Aber die waren zu dünn, das Kribbeln in den Fingern stellte sich wieder ein. Ich wurde kurz Ergon untreu und bestellte wegen der guten Kritiken im Forum die Syntace Screw on Gripz, obwohl diese bei Tests doch wegen Druckproblemen weniger gut als die Ergon abschnitten. Und tatsächlich: die tauben Finger besserten sich wieder, aber nach 1 Stunde fahren schmerzten mir die Handballen. Nicht akzeptabel, also runter damit.

Nun habe ich die Ergon GE1 in large und nur minimale Probleme mit tauben Fingern. nach einer Stunde merke ich zwar je nach Gelände ein Kribbeln, aber ein kleiner Griffwechsel oder kurzes Ausschütteln und es passt wieder.
Größere Probleme merke ich nur noch, wenn ich nach der Steigung vergesse, meine Gabel wieder auszufahren. 4 cm Höhenunterschied am Lenker schlagen tatsächlich arg auf die Hände.
Vielleicht probiere ich die GX1 auch noch mal aus, aber bis jetzt passen die GE1 L gut.

Viel Spaß beim Tüfteln,

F.B.


----------



## baloo (15. Februar 2008)

Die neue GX Serie soll ja ab sofort lieferbar sein.
Hat jemand schon ein Paar-GX bekommen und kann ein erster Statusbericht liefern?

Thanks


----------



## kinesium? (26. Februar 2008)

....hab die GP 1 (für Drehschaltergriff) mit den Carbonhörnchen von 2007 kombiniert und komm auf 190 g Gewicht. Die GX 2 kommen auf 180 g....sind allerdings (noch) nicht für Drehschalter erhältlich. 

Gewicht geht für den Komfortgewinn in Ordnung. Die Ergonomie in steilen technischen Bergabpassagen ist Konzeptbedingt nicht ideal....dazu müsste man die Auflagefläche vorher nach unten drehen um das zu verbessern....das wär doch mal innovatives ....ansonsten bergauf wie bergab das geringe Mehrgewicht von ca. 90 g wettmachend . Invest ist allerdings höher als bei Standardschraubgriffen.....dafür hat man ein effektives Hörnchen (hab die Hände fast immer dort, man sollte von da aus schalten und bremsen können  ) und kribbelfreie Hände. Spätestens dann wenn die Kumpels mal wieder ihre Hände wieder ausschütteln weiß man was man hat .


----------



## kinesium? (26. Februar 2008)

....noch was....Griff und Hörnchen Kombinationen unter 200 g kosten eher mehr als die 80 , die ich investiert hab.


----------



## derfati (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo.

Ich fahr seit mitte Dezember mit den GR2 und ich bin voll zufrieden mit den Griffen. Am Anfang sind sie etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nun möchte ich die Teile echt nicht mehr missen!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subu (27. Februar 2008)

Nachdem ich mit normalen Griffen solche Schmerzen hatte, daß ich so eigentlich nicht mehr fahren konnte, habe ich das Geld investiert und bin begeistert.

Schmerzen sind stark minimiert, fahren macht wieder Spaß. Lediglich die Hörnchen find ich etwas kurz, und ich hab schon die längeren.


----------



## cool_aj (9. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mir gerne die neuen GX1 zulegen, bin aber sehr unsicher, da auf der Ergon Homepage immernoch der Zusatz dabei steht, dass die Fertigungsprobleme gerade behben werden und die neue Serie ab Jan. 2008 erhältlich ist?!?!?!?  

Weiß jemand etws über den aktuellen Status bzw. bei welchem online-shop ich die NEUE Serie 8falls es sie denn schon gibt) erstehen kann?


----------



## der-gute (9. März 2008)

in der neuen bike is ein prospekt von ergon
da drin gibts auch ne sattelstütze
die taucht auf der homepage auch nicht auf

irgendwie sind die ziemlich unkoordiniert wenns um sowas geht.

ich denke wenn die griffe im laden liegen, sind sie erhältlich.

vorher is es wie immer - keine verlässliche aussage


----------



## cool_aj (9. März 2008)

Genau dieses Prospekt in der Bike hat mich stutzig gemacht, da ich davon ausging, dass die Homepage wenigstens annähernd aktuell ist. (Man sollte meinen es sei einfacher die Homepgae aktuell zu halten, als Prospekte zu enwerfen und drucken zu lassen.)

Was heißt, wenn sie im Laden stehen? War denn die alte (fehlerhafte) Serie schon im Verkauf? Es könnten ja dann auch DIESE im Laden liegen, oder?


----------



## der-gute (9. März 2008)

ich hab schon lange keinen ergon griff mit carbon hörnchen in einem laden liegen sehen...


----------



## cool_aj (9. März 2008)

ok, ich interessier mich für die GX1 (ohne Barends) es gibt kein Merkmal, wie man die neue und die alte Serie unterscheiden kann, oder?


----------



## cool_aj (10. März 2008)

Hat sich wirklich keiner schlau gemacht, was die neue GX1 Serie an geht?


----------



## Highlander1972 (11. März 2008)

Hallo.

Ab heute steht bei Ergon:

GX2 Carbon, Lieferbar ab April 2008

Na, dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen


----------



## cool_aj (11. März 2008)

Gute Info, danke!
Aber wo steht das genau? habe nichts gefunden?


----------



## Lumbi (11. März 2008)

cool_aj schrieb:


> Gute Info, danke!
> Aber wo steht das genau? habe nichts gefunden?



http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/gx2_carb.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cool_aj (11. März 2008)

Aaah Danke... Komisch, dass bei den GX1 nichts steht.
Bei eins / zwei online-shops habe ich die zwar gefunden (u.a. Karstadt), aber leider erkennt man ja nicht, ob es sich um die alte fehlerhafte Serie handelt... ;-( Da hab ich dann etwas Schiss zu bestellen...


----------



## --nobbi-- (12. März 2008)

cool_aj schrieb:


> ok, ich interessier mich für die GX1 (ohne Barends) es gibt kein Merkmal, wie man die neue und die alte Serie unterscheiden kann, oder?



Hi, 

ich hab mal bei Ergon nachgefragt, an was man die "alten fehlerhaften" erkennen kann:


_bei der damaligen Serie kam es teilweise vor, dass sich der äußere Rand vom schwarzfarbenen "Kern" der Grifffläche löste. Dies war schon bei leichtem Druck auf den Rand aufgetreten. Bei den neuen Modellen passiert dies nicht._​

Einen GX1 hatte ich schonmal in der Hand, allerdings bin ich noch am überlegen, mir kommt er ein bisschen klein vor (Im Vergleich zu einem GP1 in L).


----------



## cool_aj (12. März 2008)

Hi,
klasse! Das ist wirklich sehr hilfreich, danke!
Du weiß nicht zufällig auch, wann die neue Serie in großem Stil ausgerollt wird?


----------



## phreak007 (17. März 2008)

Ich habe welche von der alten Serie und da hat sich tatsächlich der graue Leichtbaugummi vom schwarzen Kern gelöst.

Auf Nachfrage bei RTI-Sports betätigte man mir, dass ich meine alten gegen die neue Serie getauscht bekomme, sobald die neuen GX2 Carbon verfügbar sind. Kann man bei Griffen für 120 EUR auch erwarten, denke ich...


----------



## Eagle23 (17. März 2008)

Hmmm, ich fahre gerade auf einem Rad die GR2 (L) und auf dem anderen Bike die GP1 (L).

Mich würde mal der Unterschied interessieren zwischen den GX Reihen und den GR REihen. 
Würd mir dann die GP1 rauswerfen und die GX Reihe draufmachen...


----------



## phreak007 (17. März 2008)

Die GX sind schmaler, handlicher, besser zu greifen und leichter. Mit denen hat man das Bike in schwierigem Gelände besser unter Kontrolle (durch das bessere Greifen).


----------



## cool_aj (17. März 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Kann man bei Griffen für 120 EUR auch erwarten, denke ich...



WHAT???  
Ich glaub, ich bin dann doch falsch hier... 

[Edit]
Ah, wer lesen kann...
Du schreibst von der Carbon Variante! *Puh*


----------



## Commo07 (18. März 2008)

phreak007 schrieb:


> ...sobald die neuen GX2 Carbon verfügbar sind.


----------



## Mathias7D (5. April 2008)

Hi,

habe gerade meine GX2 Carbon bei meinem Händler abgeholt...

Hier mal etwas zum schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cool_aj (5. April 2008)

Cool!

Haste mal gefragt, wie man den Unterschied zur ersten Serie erkennt?


----------



## Commo07 (5. April 2008)

WOW! Heisst das etwa, daß ERGON es nach über einem Jahr geschafft hat die Griffe in akzeptabler Qualität auf den Markt zu bringen??? Ich meine wir reden hier immerhin von Griffen fürs Rad... Respekt!!!
Na dann werde ich die mir mal genauer anschauen - hab ja schon fast nicht mehr dran geglaubt.

==>> Erfahrungsberichte bitte!!!


----------



## Mathias7D (5. April 2008)

Hi,

fahre seit letzten Jahr die GR2 mit Carbon Bar ends und bisher nur positive Erfahrungen.
Die neuen GX2 Carbon Ergons sind montiert und werden morgen ausprobiert, zumindest wenns nicht andauernd regnet!

cool_aj: bezüglich den bar ends gibt es Unterschiede an der Klemmung...


----------



## Mathias7D (7. April 2008)

Erste Ausfahrt mit GX2 Carbon (2h)... dachte nicht dass der Unterschied so groß ist!  

Die GX2 Carbon liegen besser in der Hand (kleinerer Griffdurchmesser, härter). Das Lenken wird exakter, bei gleichem Konfort im Vergleich zu den GR2.  
Die Carbon bar ends sind kürzer, haben eine andere Geometrie im Bereich der Handflächen.

Insgesamt sehr gelungen...

Übrigens, sucht jemand die GR2 Carbon?


----------



## cool_aj (12. April 2008)

Also, heute die GX1 geholt und montiert. Ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zu den ollen Moosgummigriffen von vorher.
Die ersten 20km haben überzeugt. Super schnell dran gewöhnt.
Find sie klasse!


----------



## zblume (13. April 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit GX2 Carbon (2h)... dachte nicht dass der Unterschied so groß ist!
> 
> Die GX2 Carbon liegen besser in der Hand (kleinerer Griffdurchmesser, härter). Das Lenken wird exakter, bei gleichem Konfort im Vergleich zu den GR2.
> Die Carbon bar ends sind kürzer, haben eine andere Geometrie im Bereich der Handflächen.
> ...



Moin moin, ja ich suche GR2, was sollen die denn Kosten? Kannst dich ja mal melden.

Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.Zier (3. Mai 2008)

Wir fahren beide Ergon Griffe. Starke Abnutzung und Klebrigkeit reklamiert: Keine Antwort! Noch Fragen?


----------



## wildcat_1968 (3. Mai 2008)

mal 'ne Frage an die "Ergon-Gemeinde": Sind eure Griffe auch solche "Handschuhmörder"? Ich hab' mir vorgestern auf einer zweistündigen Tour ein Paar Specialized Handschuhe grad' durchgerieben.
Kann aber auch an dem Handschuh liegen, mit Ergon- oder Pearl Izumi Handschuhen gab's bislang keine Probleme


----------



## Doc Hollyday (4. Mai 2008)

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergon mit großem Flügel und Barends allerdings nur auf meinem normalen Rad mit dem ich nicht ins Gelände gehe. Auf dem MTB sind die ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit total ungeeignet und meiner Meinung nach ein Sicherheitsrisiko. Da sind die Enduro sicher besser geeignet, da ich aber kaum Probleme mit drehenden Griffen habe, reichen mir ganz normale völlig aus. Da ich pro Jahr doch ein bis zwei Paar brauche sind 30,-- too much. Fahre gerade welche von Amazing, kann ich nur empfehlen. Abgeknicktes Handgelenk kenn ich, da brauchts einen schmäleren Lenker oder mehr Biegung nach hinten gibts nicht nur bei Syntace sondern auch bei SQlab.


----------



## onkeldueres (4. Mai 2008)

Hab auch die Enduro Grips.Sind super,hab nur den Eindruck der Griffgummi löst sich nach ca.1Jahr auf.


----------



## Saubaer25 (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Welche sind besser:Ergon GX1 oder GP1?

Lohnt es sich den Aufpreis für die GX1 zu zahlen? 

Gruß,
Andreas

P.S. Sorry habe etwas voreilig gepostet. Wurde oben schon mal besprochen .
Sorry!!!


----------



## RedDevil210 (4. Mai 2008)

Möchte mir eventuell die Ergon GE1 kaufen, habe da aber noch eine Frage. Auf den Fotos sieht es so aus als wäre der Griff außen etwas dicker als innen, ist das wirklich so? Möchte nämlich damit eine kleine Handgelenksfehlstellung ausgleichen. Eignen sich dazu überhaupt die GE1? Habe Handschuhgröße M, soll ich da eher die S oder doch lieber die L nehmen?
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!
LG RedDevil210


----------



## onkeldueres (6. Mai 2008)

Wenn du eher Tricky fährst nimm Grösse S,also viele Singletrails,viele Stellen wo du schon mal die Griffposition wechselst.Wenn du mehr Waldwege fährst,also mit fester Griffposition nimm L


----------



## google35 (7. Mai 2008)

Ich hab die Dinger an meinem Bike und fahre sehr gur damit.

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=33922

Bequem sind sie und abgelöst hat sich bisher noch nichts.
Beim Preis liegen sie deutlich unter 15 Euronen.


----------



## herrundmeister (7. Mai 2008)

Hab die GP1-L an zwei Bikes jeweils mit separaten Hörnern und bei meinem Mädel die mit langen Hörnchen. Am Altagsbike stehen sie recht steil so das mein Handgelenk fast gerade ist, am CC etwas flacher Bei meiner Süßen experimentieren wir noch mit der Stellung (der Griffe  )


----------



## dkc-live (7. Mai 2008)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Hab auch die Enduro Grips.Sind super,hab nur den Eindruck der Griffgummi löst sich nach ca.1Jahr auf.



jupp bei mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. Mai 2008)

der löst sich bei mir grad nach 300 km auf


----------



## fissenid (7. Mai 2008)

HallO!

ich fahre seit 2 Jahren die GR2. Das sind die mit den Magnesium Hörnern.

Nun möchte ich zwar auf die GX Modelle umsteigen, aber muss das denn direkt so teuer sein??
Ist die Form ganz anders??

Ich wollte evtl, nur die Griffe tauschen und in Verbindung mit den vorhandenen BarEnds fahren!

Was denkt ihr, klappt das??


----------



## #easy# (7. Mai 2008)

Ich brauch die ErgonGriffe für Grippshift ohne Barends gibt es die nur als GR version in der kurzen GX version habe ich noch keine gefunden?
danke
easy


----------



## gerar (9. Mai 2008)

Hi,

hab sie auch seit kurzem am Rad, SUPER 
Bei meinen 100kg (193cm) machen die paar Gramm nicht viel aus  

Gruß
Gerar


----------



## franzler (14. Mai 2008)

Nachdem die GX3-Griffe bei einigen Shops mit Lieferzeiten ab 3 Tagen gelistet wurden, habe ich sie bestellt um jetzt zu erfahren, dass voraussichtlich ab Ende 08 geliefert wird. Auch wenn es in diesem Fred 2 Leute zu geben scheint, die GX-Serie schon erhalten haben, glaube ich für meinen Teil dieser "Bude" garnichts mehr.
Fazit - An mein Radl kommt definitiv kein Ergonprodukt.


----------



## cool_aj (17. Mai 2008)

Was sollen denn GX-3 sein? davon hab ich ja noch gar nichts gehört...


----------



## Fearrider (18. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen,

hab hier im Keller gerade das GX und GP- Modell zur Auswahl liegen.
Ich benötige hier mal Eure Erfahrungen.
Beim ersten Anfassen war mir das GP lieber, fasst sich etwas besser und komfortabler an.
Es ist aber auch etwas dicker als das GX.
Aber wie ist das beim Fahren und dann nach 2 Stunden?
Währe schön, wenn mir hier jemand seine Erfahrungen posten könnte.

Vielen Dank und noch einen schönen Sonntag.

Gruß
Fearrider


----------



## franzler (18. Mai 2008)

GX3 = full-size-barend


----------



## Club64 (18. Mai 2008)

Ich habe die GX1 seit ca. 1 Jahr (gabs beim Karstadt für wenig Geld aus der Serie, die wegen Qualitätsmängel eingestellt wurde).

Also, Fahrkomfort ist sehr gut. Im schwierigen Gelände, für mich absolut untauglich. 
Wie ich schmerzhaft erfahren durfte (bei einem Sprung von einem 1m hohen Absatz hats mir den Lenker aus der Hand geschlagen), tut man sich bei solch einem Griff einfach schwer diesen gut zu umklammern. 
Sollte man berücksichtigen, deshalb ist der Griff an mein Tourenrad gewandert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fränki__ (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo, vor längerer Zeit habe ich hier im Thread bezüglich der Ergon E1 meine Meinung abgegeben.

Die muß ich leider revidieren - habe die Griffe demontiert (ist wirklich ein sehr guter Griff) und mir vor kurzem die Syntace MOTO ScrewOn Gripz montiert.

Sind vom Prinzip her identisch mit den Ergon E1, allerdings über 100g leichter (Paar) und mit ~15 Euro auch enorm günstiger.

Habe den Thread längere Zeit nicht verfolgt, wenn dies also schon diskutiert wurde, sorry.


----------



## phyrexianer (20. Mai 2008)

also ich habe mir jetzt mal de GX2 geholt.... und sie auf mein Bike montiert... jetz sieht es aus wie ein ELCH :-D mit den Hörnern....  

werde jetzt auch mal die nächsten Tage die Dinger testen auf Touren und auch Trails. Fahre zwar keine super schweren Trails.... aber mal sehen wie die sich da machen !!!


----------



## F1895 (10. Juni 2008)

Wegen Schmerzen an den äußeren Handballen (vor allem bei längeren Strecken) interessiere ich mich für die Ergon GX Griffe.

Ich habe bereits ein paar kurze (und leichte) XLC Bar Ends am Lenker die ich gerne weiter nutzen möchte. Kann ich den GX1 Griff montieren und trotzdem meine alten Barends weiter benutzen, oder muss ich zwangsläufig zu der GX2 Variante greifen wenn ich mit Ergon GX Griffen und Bar-Ends fahren möchte?

Welche Nachteile hätte meine angedachte Variante?

Danke!


----------



## F1895 (10. Juni 2008)

OK, hat sich erledigt. Mit meiner angedachten Variante hätte ich die Griffe innen um ca. 2cm abschneiden müssen damit die XLC Bar-Ends noch außen dranpassen.

... verdammt!


----------



## kajetan (17. Juni 2008)

Bei mir sind jetzt nach einem Jahr die GX1 dabei sich zu verabschieden. Gummi geht im unteren Bereich ab. Habe ich auch bei Karstadt gekauft, aber zum normalen Preis. Da war ich heute zum reklamieren und traf auf einen unglaublich hilflosen Verkäufer, der überhaupt nicht wusste, was er machen sollte, die ganze Zeit ratlos auf die Verpackung eines GP 1 Griffes starrte und mir drei mal erklärte, dass das, was er nicht machen könne, nur auf Kulanz gemacht würde, da ich keinen Bon mehr hätte. Geht gar nicht! Was für ein Laden. (Also Leute, immer schön die Bons aufheben!!! ) Keine Ahnung mehr, warum ich die überhaupt da gekauft habe.

Ergon hatte ich schon vorher mal angemailt, da dieser extrem kompetente Service bei Karstadt vorauszusehen war. Ergebnis: nada.

Tja, was soll man sagen - super. Eigentlich ein schöner Griff, aber unterm Strich kann man dann wohl doch nur abraten, denn 36 Euro für ein Jahr fahren, ist wohl doch ein wenig mager. Dabei heißt es bei Ergon: 
"Auch die Fertigungskomplexität liegt auf einem bislang nicht gekannten Niveau." Obwohl, kann man ja so und so auslegen, den Satz  .

Aber mittlerweile gibt es ja auch Alternativen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## .christian (17. Juni 2008)

hallo,

auch wenns n doppelpost ist, da ich auch total von meinen ergon gp1 griffen begeistert bin, und diese unter keinen umständen mehr missen möchte, habe ich jedoch dieses xt rapidfire trigger problem:

der zeigefinger trigger zum runterschalten kommt an den griff. es kann zwar geschaltet werden, aber nur, wenn man den trigger mit den zeigefinger kräftig ran zieht, mit richtig druck auf dem griff, da der druckpunkt, an dem der schaltpunkt sitzt, sehr spät kommt.

umwerferseitig ist das anders, da kommt der druckpunkt "runterschalttrigger" wesentlich früher, und ist auch härter.

hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen oder kennt abhilfe? explosionszeichnung des sl-m761 parat? pimp my trigger??

liebe grüße und vielen dank,
christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Debian (17. Juni 2008)

Ich habe an meinem Rad seit längerer Zeit ebenfalls die ERGON GP1-L montiert und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Die Gummierung ist noch einwandfrei, keinerlei Ab-, oder Auflösungen. Nach ein paar Wochen wasche ich sie immer mit einer Seifenlösung kurz ab - fertig. Ist hygienischer und sieht ansprechender aus, als verdreckt und verschwitzt.

Ciao, Debian


----------



## BolbyM (17. Juni 2008)

kajetan schrieb:


> Bei mir sind jetzt nach einem Jahr die GX1 dabei sich zu verabschieden. Gummi geht im unteren Bereich ab. Habe ich auch bei Karstadt gekauft, aber zum normalen Preis. Da war ich heute zum reklamieren und traf auf einen unglaublich hilflosen Verkäufer, der überhaupt nicht wusste, was er machen sollte, die ganze Zeit ratlos auf die Verpackung eines GP 1 Griffes starrte und mir drei mal erklärte, dass das, was er nicht machen könne, nur auf Kulanz gemacht würde, da ich keinen Bon mehr hätte. Geht gar nicht! Was für ein Laden. (Also Leute, immer schön die Bons aufheben!!! ) Keine Ahnung mehr, warum ich die überhaupt da gekauft habe.
> 
> Ergon hatte ich schon vorher mal angemailt, da dieser extrem kompetente Service bei Karstadt vorauszusehen war. Ergebnis: nada.
> 
> ...




Die 36 EUR für ein Jahr kommen bei Dir ja nur zustande, da Du ein paar der Griffe bekommen hast, die eigentlich nicht auf den Markt hätten kommen dürfen. Bei den neueren Soll es diese Problematik nicht mehr geben. Ich würde an Deiner STelle nochmal an Ergon schreiben, den Karstadt nennen, bei dem Du gekauft hast und darauf hinweisen, dass Du natürlich nach einem jahr keinen Bon mehr hast. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Ergon da nicht kulant sein wird. 
Aber mal so als Tipp: Zu Gewährleistungs- und Garantiezwecken sollte man Kaufbelege IMMER aufbewahren. Wenigstens solange wie die Garantie währt.


----------



## Astra (17. Juni 2008)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Zu Gewährleistungs- und Garantiezwecken sollte man Kaufbelege IMMER aufbewahren. Wenigstens solange wie die Garantie währt.




Das ist doch logisch, weil man erst einmal einen Anspruch gegen den Verkäufer hat und nicht gegen den Hersteller und dass sich ein Verkäufer weigert, ohne Bon etwas zu unternehmen ist doch klar.


----------



## kajetan (17. Juni 2008)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Die 36 EUR für ein Jahr kommen bei Dir ja nur zustande, da Du ein paar der Griffe bekommen hast, die eigentlich nicht auf den Markt hätten kommen dürfen. Bei den neueren Soll es diese Problematik nicht mehr geben. Ich würde an Deiner STelle nochmal an Ergon schreiben, den Karstadt nennen, bei dem Du gekauft hast und darauf hinweisen, dass Du natürlich nach einem jahr keinen Bon mehr hast. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Ergon da nicht kulant sein wird.
> Aber mal so als Tipp: Zu Gewährleistungs- und Garantiezwecken sollte man Kaufbelege IMMER aufbewahren. Wenigstens solange wie die Garantie währt.




Du hast Recht. Nachdem ich zeitgleich mit meinem Post noch mal eine mail geschrieben habe, hat sich Ergon (RTI) sofort bei mir gemeldet und mich aufgefordert, die Griffe einzuschicken. Habe ich stante pede gemacht. Ich werde berichten, ob es geklappt hat.

Tatsächlich ist es ein bekanntes Problem, von dem eigentlich Karstadt auch wissen sollte, da sie seiner Zeit mehrere dieser Griffe gehabt haben. Normal wäre ja bei Karstadt auch gewesen, mir so oder so anzubieten, die Griffe einzuschicken. Das ist der Normalfall. Anscheinend kennt man dort aber noch nicht die Funktion eines Vertriebes. Aber wurscht, so zahle ich eben selbst das Porto und hoffe es geht schnell. Und bei Karstadt werde ich nicht mal mehr einen Schlauch kaufen, so einfach ist das.

Ach ja, so viel Platz habe ich nicht, dass ich von jedem Zeuch, das ich kaufe, den Bon aufhebe. Den vom Rad habe ich aber noch. 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## kajetan (17. Juni 2008)

Astra schrieb:


> Das ist doch logisch, weil man erst einmal einen Anspruch gegen den Verkäufer hat und nicht gegen den Hersteller und dass sich ein Verkäufer weigert, ohne Bon etwas zu unternehmen ist doch klar.




Das ist doch Käse, wenn ich als Händler das Produkt führe, ist der mindeste Service, dass ich das Produkt bei Anschein eines berechtigten Mangels zur Mängelbegutachtung an den Hersteller/Vertrieb schicke. Ein Laden, der das für mich nicht machen möchte, bekommt auch mein Geld nicht mehr.
Ein guter Händler würde mir bei klar berechtigtem Mangel sogar das Produkt sofort austauschen. Da habe ich kein Recht drauf, aber das ist dann Topp-Service.


----------



## F1895 (17. Juni 2008)

Für den Umtausch einer mangelhaften Ware brauchst du nicht zwingend einen Kassenbon.

http://www.123recht.net/´Ohne-Kassenbon-kein-Umtausch´__a9413.html

oder

http://www.rtl.de/ratgeber/rtlratgeber_859937.php


----------



## jiri (18. Juni 2008)

Fahre den Ergon Enduro Griff, war auch sehr zufrieden. Nach ca 2 Monaten und 600-700Km fängt es nun an, das das Griffgummi sich auflöst!?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. Juni 2008)

Hab mir jetzt die Version mit den Carbonhörnchen geholt und kann nur eins sagen.......top die Dinger....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## kieverjonny (20. Juni 2008)

hallo zusammen,

habe bis dato auch die enduro griffe gefahren und der gummi löste sich--
ca. 1 jahr gehalten-bei 30 euro finde ich, könnten sie länger halten--
super comfort-aber sauschwer auf den lenker zu bekommen
bin jetzt auf syntace umgestiegen-allerdings sind die ein bißchen dicker
aber man gewöhnt sich daran-

lg kiwi


----------



## onkeldueres (21. Juni 2008)

kieverjonny schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe bis dato auch die enduro griffe gefahren und der gummi löste sich--
> ca. 1 jahr gehalten-bei 30 euro finde ich, könnten sie länger halten--
> ...



Wie schwer sind die Syntace Griffe?Such halt auch ne Alternative zu meinen ERGON Enduro sollen aber deutlich leichter sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (22. Juni 2008)

Hi, 
hatte die Syntace auch schon dran. Lagen eigentlich gut in der Hand und waren vor allem viel leichter als die GE1 (wieviel leichter kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen).
Warum die Syntace bei der Ergonomie schlechter als die GE1 abgeschnitten haben, habe ich allerdings auch erfahren: Nach einer halben Stunde Gelände haben mir die Handballen geschmerzt. Dies kenne ich von den Ergons nicht.
Ich fahre die GE1 fast ausschließlich mit den Ergon Handschuhen. Auch nach nem 3/4 Jahr schauen die Griffe noch nagelneu aus.

F.B


----------



## kajetan (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

der Vollständigkeit halber. Neue Griffe waren ein paar Tage, nachdem ich meine alten eingesandt habe, da. Sogar Porto wurde mir erstattet. 

Die Teile sind anscheinend etwas flexibler geworden, fahren sich sehr gut.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Juli 2008)

hi, ich liebäugle mit den Ergon GX1 
hat vielleicht jemand ein Bild, vom setup mit Nicht-Ergon-Barends?
will wissen, ob der Platz am Lenker ausreicht, und ob das evtl, total besch**** aussieht, wegen dem Spalt zu den Leicht angeschrägten Barends am Lenker


----------



## quax_bruch (12. Juli 2008)

Bin zwecks Optik und engem Kofferraum von Moosgummi+Barends zu GX1 (ohne Barends) gewechselt. Hatte vorher nie Probleme, aber mit den GX1 ist mir dann ständig die rechte Hand eingeschlafen. Fahre jetzt wieder normale "ungesunde" Griffe, keine Probleme mehr. Ärgere mich über den hohen Preis der Griffe.


----------



## hotspice (13. Juli 2008)

ich wollte die ergons in der light version als gripshift, nach meiner anfrage bei ergon hieß es die werden nicht gemacht, das finde ich äußerst traurig, wenn sie schon leichtbau griffe machen warum dann auch nicht für die gripshifts?

falls man von leichtbau bei ergon überhaupt sprechen kann 

schade schade.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. Juli 2008)

@hotspice

Also ich weiß net was du hast, fahre auch nur GripShift und hab mir die Ergon R2 glaub so heißen sie bestellt.
Das ist die Carbonvariante(Hörnchen) und die Dinger greifen sich super.
Es gibt fast alle Ergon Griffe auch in der GripShift Variante.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## pisskopp (13. Juli 2008)

eben, nur fast


----------



## hotspice (14. Juli 2008)

@stollenreifenheizer

ich wollte aber die leichtbaugriffe ohne carbonhörnchen, und die wollen sie nicht produzieren, zumindestens war das der stand februar 2008, habe da ergon direkt gefragt. sagten aber nicht warum, schade. wie schwer sind die mit den hörnchen wirklich?? hast du sie gewogen, und vor allem mit ner gescheiten waage? danke und gruß.


----------



## hotspice (14. Juli 2008)

@stollenreifenheizer

und zwar wollte ich die GX1
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/gx1.html

aber als gripshift und die gibt es halt nicht.

die grünen sind nur die team edition und nicht leichter nur halt grün.


aber ich hab trotzdem ne frage zu deinen gripshiftteilen, die griffe von sram sind ja recht dick vom durchmesser her. sind die ergons dann genauso vom durchmesser? ich hatte schon mal so schraubgriffe aber die waren einiges dünner und das hat genervt, hab daraufhin wider dicke moosgummis drauf gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiesermöpp (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe die GX2 Griffe und mal eine Frage:

Wieso schlafen mir damit *immer noch* der kleine Finger + Ringfinger an beiden Händen ein ? Ich habe schon mehrfach mit mehreren "Flügelpositionen" gespielt d.h. die Griffe nach unten oder oben verschoben.
Wenn ich ohne Handschuhe fahre gehts so gerade noch, mit Handschuhen sind die Finger nach 5 Min. taub. In anbetracht der Jahreszeit o.k aber im Winter ?

Ich hatte mir von den Griffen eigentlich versprochen, daß die Probleme mit den Fingern ein Ende haben, aber so...

Ach ja fahre Flatbar mit ca 3° Kröpfung und 600er Breite.

Gruß
fm


----------



## onkeldueres (16. Juli 2008)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe die GX2 Griffe und mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...



Hallo,ich arbeite im Fahrradshop und hab das schon mehrfach gehört.Wir empfehlen durch die etwas andere Griffposition sollte man den Sattel ca.0,5 cm niedriger und ca. 1cm nach hinten oder vorne stellen.Probiers mal vielleicht hilfts bei dir.Hat bei uns schon einigen Leuten was gebracht,aber nicht allen.


----------



## Graf Kroko (16. Juli 2008)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe die GX2 Griffe und mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...




Was mir dazu einfällt: 
1. Falsche Handschuhe (du sagst, dass dir mit den Handschuhen die Finger schnell einschlafen). Evtl. ist die Polsterung ungünstig platziert. Was für Handschuhe fährst du? Ich habe die besten Erfahrungen (bis jetzt) mit Handschuhen ohne extra Polsterung gemacht.

2. Falsche Position der Griffe. Ich habe anfangs auch lange rumexperimentiert, bis ich eine für mich optimale Position gefunden habe (Flügelchen in etwa waagerecht). Diese Position ist das, was Ergon empfielt. Aufgrund des deutlich unterschiedlichen Griffempfindens habe ich voher die Griffe falsch eingestellt und zu große Korrekturen des Winkels vorgenommen. 

3. Auch Ergon Griffe sind kein "nie wieder Probleme" Produkt. Ich habe immer leichte Probleme mit kribbelnden Handen (äußere Finger), nur sind diese deutlich geringer als vorher. Ich wechsel regelmäßig die Griffposition (weiter innen anfassen), dadurch ist es deutlich besser. 

4. Vielleicht (besser: wahrscheinlich) verläuft dein Nerv nicht so, wie der des theoretischen Durchschnitts, der bei der Konstruktion der Griffe zugrunde gelegt wurde. 

5. Bei den Ergons neigt man dazu - gerade wenn man müder wird - sich mit dem Handballen voll auf den Griffen abzustützen (bei runden Griffen kippt man das Handgelenk nach unten). Dadurch sind die Kräfte auf die Handinnenflächen und deren Belastung sehr hoch. Abhilfe hier: den Griff weiterhin aktiv fassen und die Flügel nur als Führung nutzen.


@onkeldueres: Aus Neugierde: Hast du eine Erklärung für die andere Sattelposition? 

Olli


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Juli 2008)

... ich zitiere mal aus der sqlab seite ...







600mm und 3° ist nicht gerade ergonomisch, egal welche griffe montiert sind. auch bevor es sqlab gab  , haben sich nahezu alle handprobleme durch stärker gekröpfte lenker (12° und mehr) verbessern lassen. syntace hat ja auch schon seit jahren 12° und 16° lenker im programm.

ein wenig bis kaum gekröpfter lenker ist nur in sehr schmaler baubreite, 52/54cm halbwegs sinnvoll. je breiter das teil wird um so mehr wird das handgelenk überstreckt ...

ciao
flo


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juli 2008)

deshalb fahre ich nur 11° salsa lenker. mir ist das gewicht an der stelle egal


----------



## onkeldueres (16. Juli 2008)

Graf Kroko schrieb:


> Was mir dazu einfällt:
> 1. Falsche Handschuhe (du sagst, dass dir mit den Handschuhen die Finger schnell einschlafen). Evtl. ist die Polsterung ungünstig platziert. Was für Handschuhe fährst du? Ich habe die besten Erfahrungen (bis jetzt) mit Handschuhen ohne extra Polsterung gemacht.
> 
> 2. Falsche Position der Griffe. Ich habe anfangs auch lange rumexperimentiert, bis ich eine für mich optimale Position gefunden habe (Flügelchen in etwa waagerecht). Diese Position ist das, was Ergon empfielt. Aufgrund des deutlich unterschiedlichen Griffempfindens habe ich voher die Griffe falsch eingestellt und zu große Korrekturen des Winkels vorgenommen.
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt nein.Wir haben das bei einem Kunden einfach mal probiert,der war danach sehr zufrieden.So wars aber auch schon häufiger,bei maximal 2-3 Kunden hatte es nicht funktioniert.Probieren kostet nix,musst erst mal keine neuen Parts kaufen.Try it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Juli 2008)

@hotspice

Also sie sind etwas dünner wie die Sram-Griffe aber nur unwesentlich.
Gewicht beträgt, da ich sie etwas kürzen mußte: 188 g mit Lenkerendstopfen.
Das ist nicht wirklich viel.....sehe ich wenigstens so.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Graf Kroko (17. Juli 2008)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt nein.Wir haben das bei einem Kunden einfach mal probiert,der war danach sehr zufrieden.So wars aber auch schon häufiger,bei maximal 2-3 Kunden hatte es nicht funktioniert.Probieren kostet nix,musst erst mal keine neuen Parts kaufen.Try it



Brauch ich nicht, bei mir läuft's ja optimal  Ich habe gerade nochmal meinen Beitrag durchgelesen: kribbelnde Hände bekomme ich nach einiger Zeit beim "Kilometerfressen", wenn ich meine Haltung auf dem Rad gar nicht ändere - also nicht von Anfang an. Nur als Ergänzung.

Olli


----------



## Bernhard3 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo
verkaufe neue OVP Ergon Griffe GR-2L bei Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190238733275&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=009


----------



## kajetan (21. Juli 2008)

Bernhard3 schrieb:


> Hallo
> verkaufe neue OVP Ergon Griffe GR-2L bei Ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190238733275&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=009



Warum? Biste doch anscheinend noch nicht mal gefahren, oder?


----------



## Bernhard3 (21. Juli 2008)

kajetan schrieb:


> Warum? Biste doch anscheinend noch nicht mal gefahren, oder?


Habe meine alten Griffe, bei denen sich der Griffgummi aufgelöst hat beim Händler zurückgegeben, und die neuen dafür bekommen.
Habe jetzt Syntace


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juli 2008)

syntace sind nicht halb so bequem wie die enduro griffe. nach 80 -100 km tuts schon ordentlich weh


----------



## Randel Burton (24. Juli 2008)

Habe mir mal die GX1 zugelegt. Handschmerzen eben, man versucht ja alles. Nun muss ich sagen es ist zwar einen tick besser geworden ABER ich finde die Griffe ziemlich hart was die Ballenauflage angeht. Klar kann man das mit Handschüchen kompensieren, ich war dennoch überrascht.
Kann das irgendjemand nachvollziehen? 
Hoffe das legt sich noch ein wenig, bis ich die richtige "stellung" gefunden habe dauert es wohl auch noch einen moment, denke aber auf Dauer wäre das so nix :/


----------



## Oetti03 (26. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @hotspice
> 
> Also sie sind etwas dünner wie die Sram-Griffe aber nur unwesentlich.
> Gewicht beträgt, da ich sie etwas kürzen mußte: 188 g mit Lenkerendstopfen.
> ...



Hi,

bin auch GripShift Fahrer und momentan am überlegen ob ich auf die GX2 umsteigen soll. Problem keine GripShift-Variante...

Gingen die Griffe gut zu kürzen? Hast Du einfach das Teppichmesser angesetzt oder braucht man da was brachialeres!?

Danke.

Gruß Kai


----------



## henker981 (26. August 2008)

hab die gr2 magnesium grade abmontiert das sie zu dick sind und man dadurch zu wenig kontrolle(gefühlt) hat..
hab jetzt wieder ganz normale ungesunde griffe mit denen ich besser zurechtkomm, zumal ich mein handgelenk immer gerade halte, mit ergon nicht möglich..


----------



## Oetti03 (26. August 2008)

Dann hättest Du ja quasi was zu verkaufen, oder!?

Hast Du die Lange oder die GripShift version gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. August 2008)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin auch GripShift Fahrer und momentan am überlegen ob ich auf die GX2 umsteigen soll. Problem keine GripShift-Variante...
> 
> ...



Also es gibt ne GripShift Variante......ich hab sie nämlich, ist halt die Carbonhörnchen Variante.
Die Dinger waren mir aber noch zu lang, hab sie mit ner´Eisensäge schön gekürzt.
Ging problemlos, war am WE in Eppstein bei den Taunusrails 2008 unterwegs, ging supie mit den Griffen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. August 2008)

Randel Burton schrieb:


> Habe mir mal die GX1 zugelegt. Handschmerzen eben, man versucht ja alles. Nun muss ich sagen es ist zwar einen tick besser geworden ABER ich finde die Griffe ziemlich hart was die Ballenauflage angeht. Klar kann man das mit Handschüchen kompensieren, ich war dennoch überrascht.
> Kann das irgendjemand nachvollziehen?
> Hoffe das legt sich noch ein wenig, bis ich die richtige "stellung" gefunden habe dauert es wohl auch noch einen moment, denke aber auf Dauer wäre das so nix :/




Hi, hi, hi ich fahre nur bei Rennen oder ähnlichen Veranstaltungen mit Handschuhen, ansonsten im Frühjahr und Sommer immer ohne, hab kein Stress mit den Griffen.
Na ja jeder reagiert anders....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Oetti03 (26. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Also es gibt ne GripShift Variante......ich hab sie nämlich, ist halt die Carbonhörnchen Variante.
> Die Dinger waren mir aber noch zu lang, hab sie mit ner´Eisensäge schön gekürzt.
> Ging problemlos, war am WE in Eppstein bei den Taunusrails 2008 unterwegs, ging supie mit den Griffen.
> Gruß
> Stolli



Von den GX2 gibts ne GripShift-Variante?? Wo?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. August 2008)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Von den GX2 gibts ne GripShift-Variante?? Wo?



Also meine nennen sich R2 Carbon(Die Hörnchen sind aus dem begehrten Stoff), die gibbet auch als GripShift Variation.
Sind net billig die Dinger......aber was tut man nicht alles fürs Hobby.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Oetti03 (26. August 2008)

Billig kannste das nimme nennen... 

Ja. Die GR2 gibts in GripShift. Und die Magnesium-Version ist sogar noch halbwegs erschwinglich.  49,95â¬. (Carbon 109,95â¬)

Die GX2 (228g/Paar) ist zumindest optisch leichter als die GR2 (keine Gewichtsangabe auf der Page). Kostet in der Magnesium-Version 59,95â¬. (Carbon 119,95â¬) Aber hier gibts keine GripShift. MÃ¼sste man also noch absÃ¤gen...

Alles in allem teurer SpaÃ...


----------



## nikaalbee (27. August 2008)

hallo!

hab den thread lange verfolgt und mir gx2 magnesium gekauft!

Fazit:

griffe super - kein einschlafen der finger mehr, angenehmes griffgefühl
                  (habe große hände - die gp in l waren mir aber zu groß)

bar ends - haben für mich überhaupt nicht gepasst (zu kurz und total
               scharfkantig) - hab ich aber erst beim fahren gemerkt!

jetzt bin ich nochmal zum händler um mir die gx1 zu holen - fahre sie mit meinen alten bar ends - und bin sehr zufrieden!

lg

nikaalbe


----------



## #easy# (27. August 2008)

ich mach mal ein alternativ Vorschlag (wenn nicht schon geschehen) bei Rose gibt es etwas vergleichbares. Ich bin die ohne Barends jetzt schon das 2te mal bei einem 24H-rennen gefahren und finde die Griffe für 13,50 klasse.
easy


----------



## Oetti03 (27. August 2008)

BBB hat auch was im Angebot. Kosten 15â¬. Und sind fÃ¼r GripShift.


----------



## Masberg (7. September 2008)

wen es interessiert... hätte gx2 magnesium zu verkaufen......
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/133508/cat/69/date/1206216205


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPA-Rolf (8. September 2008)

Und auch der OPA Fährt sie in Large mit kurzen Hörnchen...und möchte sie nicht mehr hergeben.
Sie haben meine alten BIO-Grips ersetzt die sich immer verdreht haben.


----------



## frogbite (2. November 2008)

Hi, Leute,

hat irgend jemand schon Insiderkenntnisse und weiß, wann die neuen GA 1 AM-Griffe rauskommen?

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## Hot Wheels (5. November 2008)

Hi !
Hat irgendwer schon mal versucht seine GX1 Griffe direkt bei Ergon umzutauschen ?
Ich hab nämlich leider noch welche aus der ersten Serie bekommen und die lösen
sich langsam auf, das Problem wird einigen Leuten hier auch geläufig sein.
Ich kann aber leider den Kassenbon nicht mehr finden, denk mal ohne einen Beleg
brauch ich bei Karstadt Sport nicht auftauchen.
Die Griffe haben ja 2 Jahre Garantie, sind aber meines Wissens noch keine 2 Jahre auf dem Markt, da könnte sich Ergon doch kulant zeigen.

Ansonsten sind die Griffe echt gut, nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungszeit waren
alle Schmerzen weg. 
Man braucht den Winkel auch nicht so extrem flach einstellen wie es in der Anleitung
beschrieben wird, dann hat man auch einen besseren Halt.

Gruß


----------



## kajetan (5. November 2008)

Siehe #416, #421, #429.


----------



## Hot Wheels (5. November 2008)

Danke, das beantwortet alle Fragen  !
Werd gleich mal ne Mail an Ergon senden.

Gruß


----------



## fantic26 (8. November 2008)

Hallo ! 

Ergänzung zur Seite 13 

Projekt ! :" Da geht doch noch was " ;-) 






[/URL][/IMG]




Die Tage folgen noch Bilder vom pollierten Zustand und anschließend. Rot eloxiert mit goldener 7075 Schraube  !
 and the finally   wight on scale ;-) 

Schätzungsweise 24g pro St. ! Die Ergon Carbon B-Ends also locker in die Tasche gesteckt ;-) 

Gruß ! Fantic26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantic26 (24. November 2008)

So fertig ! 23g pro Stück sind es geworden ;-)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. November 2008)

Und die dünnen Dinger sollen halten.......hmmmm gut ausschauen tun sie ja, das muß ich neidlos zugeben.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## grothauu (24. November 2008)

Meine Frau und ich haben seit etwa 14 Monaten Ergons am Bike und sind mit der Form sehr zufrieden. 

Meine Pranken haben ohnehin kein Problem, die Griffe zu umfassen.

Meine Frau hatte am Anfang Angst, auf holprigen Trails den Halt zu verlieren - die Sorge hat sich aber nicht bewahrheitet. Letzte Woche hat sie ein anderes Rad gefahren und wollte zuerst die Ergons montiert haben.

Negativ auch bei uns: die Strukturierung der hellgrauen Gummischicht ist vollkommen abgewetzt - allerdings ist das Material an sich sehr griffig, so dass zumindest mit Handschuhen auch auf unserer Sommertransalp kein Problem daraus entstanden ist. Meine Frau hat die Hörnchen-Variante - die halte ich eher für ein Gimmick.

Fazit: nicht für den Downhill, aber für halbwegs normale Trails sehr zu empfehlen.

Uli


----------



## fantic26 (6. Dezember 2008)

Hier noch mal Bilder von den V1 im rot eloxal finish und scale ;-)


----------



## fantic26 (6. Dezember 2008)

Schraube hier aus V2A M5 Senkkopf Torx mit Innenbohrung


----------



## Aragonion (14. Dezember 2008)

Die GC3 find Ich Recht ansprechend die 2009 erscheinen aber sicher wenigsens 75 wenn nicht 100 Oken.


----------



## Timo86 (18. Dezember 2008)

@fantic26:

sehr sehr schön geworden, respekt.
über haltbarkeit erlaube ich mir keine vermutung, sieht filigran aus aber du wirst wissen was du gemacht hast.
musst du dir jetzt nen ständer montieren, damit die hörnchen nicht an der nächsten hauswand zerschrammen?
gruß timo


----------



## fantic26 (13. Januar 2009)

hier mal die PixÂ´s von den HÃ¶rnchen der normalen Carbon Griffen ! DIe von den GX sind wohl noch mal a bissel abgespeckter um ca 14 g?! Gewogen habe ich die aber noch nicht ! 

Also normalerweise fÃ¼r 100â¬  ne schwache leistung fÃ¼r die paar ersparten GrammÂ´s 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TomRider (14. Januar 2009)

ich fahr ach seit 2 jahren mit den griffen und bin echt top zufrieden wenn du jedoch gerne trixt dann würde ich dir die griffe nicht empfehlen, da du oft umgreifen musst!
gruß Tom


----------



## don-rock (15. Januar 2009)

ich hatte jahrelang extreme probleme mit einschlafenden händen und schmerzen durch überreizung dieses mediannervs (?). 
ging so weit, dass in meinen linken ring- und mittelfinger taubheitsgefühle auftraten. nicht nur während der fahrten sondern auch lange zeit nach meinen ausritten. 
seit ich ergon nutze (GP1, etwas länger als 1 jahr) sind alle diese probleme ziemlich schnell verschwunden!
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jules... (18. Januar 2009)

Hat einer die Ergon mit den kleinen Hörnchen?  Taugen die was vom fahren her?


----------



## bikercelle (18. Januar 2009)

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die ERGON GX-I hole?
Ich wollte fragen, ob mir jemand helfen kann, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die was für mich sind. Ich fahre vor allem DH und mache gerne Tricks. 
Ist das GX-I was für mich?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. Januar 2009)

Bei Allem wo Du ordendlich zupacken musst solltest Du die Finger von den Tourengriffen lassen. Duch das "Bürzel" kannst du nur noch mit dem Zeigefinger richtig rund um den ganzen Griff fassen. Mit den restlichen Fingern hat man das Gefühl als wenn man den Griff nicht umfasst sondern nur einklemmt. Kostest, wenns richtig schüttelt wahnsinnig Kraft in den Unterarmen.
Wenn Ergon, dann die Enduro- Griffe. Dann kannst Du aber auch wieder auf alle anderen (Syntace etc. ) ausweichen.


----------



## bikercelle (18. Januar 2009)

Ok, danke!! Gut das ich vorher nachgefragt habe!!


----------



## loz (18. Januar 2009)

Hab' ich auch und bin zufrieden. Aber leider rasche Abnutzung der Polymere und der Kunststoffgriffteil ist mir zu lang, drum habe ich sie einfach gekürzt.


----------



## Blechkopp (18. Januar 2009)

jules... schrieb:


> Hat einer die Ergon mit den kleinen Hörnchen?  Taugen die was vom fahren her?



Hi,
ich fahre die GR2, da sind die Hörnchen recht eckig und kurz. Zum Mal umgreifen sind sie ok, für längeres Fahren mit Händen an den Hörnchen finde ich sie unbequem. Kommt drauf an was du machen willst, lange Radtouren oder nur mal kurz die Hände entspannen. Hab aber auch recht große Hände (Größe 11). Das Eckige stört mich allerdings etwas.

Grüße

Blechkopp


----------



## Meisi (18. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre jetzt seit einer Woche mit den GR2 und bin angenehm überrascht.

Die Griffe sind gewöhnungsbedürftig aber das einschlafen der Finger ist weg.

Der Kauf war für mich ein guter Griff.


----------



## scapin-biker (18. Januar 2009)

Fahre die Griffe seit 1,5 Jahren. Kann diese Griffe nur weiter empfehlen. Sind optisch nicht der Hit, dafür sauber bequem.


----------



## hpduss (14. Februar 2009)

Hab mir heute auch ERGON F1 Griffe zugelegt,da mir auf längeren Touren des öftern die Finger einschlafen.-Bin gespannt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirki (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich fahre seit über einem Jahr die GR2-L und finde diese alles andere als bequem.
Der einzige Grund warum die Griffe noch am "Rad für die Stadt" sind: der Preis.
Die Hörnchen sind als "L" ein Witz, zum "mal umgreifen" okay aber das war es dann auch schon.
Scheinbar haben mich 16 Jahre MTB so versaut das ich nicht mehr zu retten bin.
Ich hatte aber auch nie Probleme mit der Griffposition, auch nicht als noch 150mm Vorbauten mit 0° angesagt waren.
Bald habe ich es geschafft und die Griffe sind runter, dann kommen die wieder ans Rad.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## hotknife (18. März 2009)

So, ich will das jetzt auch mal versuchen mit den Ergon Griffen. Hab die Faxen dicke mit den eingepennten Händen. 

Nachdem ich jetzt mehr als 2 Stunden mit dem Lesen der Beiträge verbracht habe, weiß ich allerdings immer noch nicht richtig, welche ich mir von den Dingern bestellen soll. Der Fahrradhänder meines Vertrauens hat die Teile eh nicht da.

Ich denke mal, ich nehme welche mit bar-ends, nur eben welche. Habe zwar sehr kleine Hände, doch frage ich mich, ob die GR2 mit den kurzen Enden was zum Umpacken sind. Oder dann doch lieber die neuen GX3 mit den fast senkrechten Hörnchen, die auch länger sind, aber eben doch nicht so total verbaut wie die GC3.

Also GR2 Magnesium kurze Hörnchen
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/gr2_leichtbau.html

oder GX3 Leichtbau
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/gx3.html

Was meint Ihr???

Danke

hotknife


----------



## wickedstyle (18. März 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Bei Allem wo Du ordendlich zupacken musst solltest Du die Finger von den Tourengriffen lassen. Duch das "Bürzel" kannst du nur noch mit dem Zeigefinger richtig rund um den ganzen Griff fassen. Mit den restlichen Fingern hat man das Gefühl als wenn man den Griff nicht umfasst sondern nur einklemmt. Kostest, wenns richtig schüttelt wahnsinnig Kraft in den Unterarmen.
> Wenn Ergon, dann die Enduro- Griffe. Dann kannst Du aber auch wieder auf alle anderen (Syntace etc. ) ausweichen.



Absolut auf den Punkt gebracht, musste auch ich feststellen! Schön das man auch mal wieder gute Beiträge liest!!


----------



## hpduss (18. März 2009)

hotknife schrieb:


> So, ich will das jetzt auch mal versuchen mit den Ergon Griffen. Hab die Faxen dicke mit den eingepennten Händen.
> 
> Nachdem ich jetzt mehr als 2 Stunden mit dem Lesen der Beiträge verbracht habe, weiß ich allerdings immer noch nicht richtig, welche ich mir von den Dingern bestellen soll. Der Fahrradhänder meines Vertrauens hat die Teile eh nicht da.
> 
> ...


 

Ich hatte letzten Sonntag die Möglichkeit,meine neuen Ergon Griffe zum ersten mal auszuprobieren.-Eine wahre Freude!!


----------



## hotknife (18. März 2009)

Na ich weiß nicht, ob der Ergon GA1 so ein Unterschied zu meinen Good`n Evil ist. 

Also mir schlafen nach 45-60 min dermaßen die Hände/Finger ein. In Kombination mit geringer Außentemperatur kann ich nur sehr schwer noch kontrolliert Schalten/Bremsen.

Bisher habe ich das immer mit den Ergon-Griffen als "Warmduscherei" abgetan, doch muß da jetzt eine Lösung her. 

Bin nur eben total unsicher ob ohne Hörnchen, mit kleinen Hörnchen, großen Hörnchen. Nur zum Kaufen u. dann in die Ecke zu legen ist mir das zu teuer. Probieren am bike kann man die Dingen auch nicht.

hotknife


----------



## mamima (19. März 2009)

ich hatte auch das Problem mit den einschlafenden Händen

Fahre nun seid über einen Jahr die GC2

war einfach eine Vernunft Lösung da ich unbedingt auch Hörnchen haben wollte und mir die Leichtbau Varianten einfach zu teuer waren.

die Griffe sind meiner Meinung nach TOP 
(man muss nur die richtige Einstellung finden, sehr Variabel beim einstellen)
Hörnchen sind vollkommen ausreichend

Mit anderen Worten SUPER GRIFFE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotknife (22. März 2009)

So, habe mir die ERGON GC2 (Alu mit kleinen barends) gekauft + montiert. 

Nächste Woche kann ich mehr sagen. 

hotknife


----------



## acid-driver (22. März 2009)

ich fahre januar die GX2 variante der griffe.

vorher hatte ich nach kurzer zeit schmerzen in der linken hand, die treten zum glück jetzt auch nach 5 stunden fahren nicht mehr auf.

von billigen nachahmerprodukten würde ich auf jeden fall die finger lassen. ich hatte mir mal welche bestellt, die sind verrutscht und haben nicht geholfen.
die ergons sind schon richtig gut. evlt werde ich zusätzlich noch die handschuhe testen, wenn meine anderen auf sind


----------



## hotknife (23. März 2009)

acid-driver, 

die GX2 mit den barends aus Magnesium habe ich extra nicht genommen, da das Magnesium mit dem Schweiß reagiert (haben zumindest ja div. Leute hier im Forum geschrieben) kann u. die Enden dann mittelfristig wie Hund aussehen.

hotknife


----------



## DeathAngel (23. März 2009)

Nutze nun auch die GC2 mit "kleinen" Hörnchen und bin zufrieden...


----------



## clamwinner (23. März 2009)

Ich hab die ganz einfachen "ohne Hörnchen", geniale Griffe, verleihen mir am 58cm Lenker die Sicherheit eines Downhill-Lenkers ohne an Agilität zu verlieren, Die besten Griffe, die ich je hatte.


----------



## acid-driver (23. März 2009)

hey hotknife,

meine barends haben schon links und rechts abschürfungen. einmal von einem sturz und auf der anderen seite hab ich das bike mal etwas zu unsanft an eine wand gelegnt.

könnte man mit nem edding kaschieren, aber das lohnt in meinen augen nicht.

gibts bilder von den mit schweiß reagierten Mg-hörnchen?

würd mich mal interessieren, wie das aussehen soll


----------



## hotknife (23. März 2009)

Bilder,

nö habe ich keine gesehen. Habe allerdings 1-2 Einträge von Leute gelesen, bei dem das Magnesium reagiert hat. 

Gib mal in der Suche Ergon Magnesium ein. Irgendwo war das hier im Forum.

hotknife


----------



## fissenid (24. März 2009)

HallO! 

meine MG-Hörnchen sahen nach eine Seit "ecklig" aus. Das Magnesium blüht aus und wird ganz rauh!!
Habe die Hörner abgeschliffen und Polliert... dann mit Klarlack überzogen!!! Mache am WE mal Fotos!!!


----------



## sackletti (24. März 2009)

hab die gx 2 magnesium jetzt seit über 3000 km am rad und bin hochzufrieden, was das nicht-mehr-einschlafen der hände betrifft, aber auch die umgreifbarkeit im rauhen gelände.

und obwohl ich sehr stark schwitze und der lack durch stürze und anlehnen bereits teilweise ab ist, blüht da gar nix aus...werden aber halt auch regelmäßig benützt und mit den handschuhen "poliert"


----------



## Zoda (24. März 2009)

ich fahr die ergon enduro am Liteville, sind schon net schlecht am besten vinde ich jedoch den aluklemmkörper der den griff am lenker festhält, der schüzt den lenker nämlich auch vor beschädigungen bei bodenkontakt... ansonsten halt schraubgriff die halten halt bombenfest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (24. März 2009)

hab meine grünen ge1 jetzt gegen schwarze getauscht! bin top zufrieden! jedoch find ich schade das die ga1 noch nicht erhältlich sind und die ge1 so schwer sind 
außerdem passen die endkappen nicht! erst nach 3 lagen isolierband. das find ich schwach


----------



## acid-driver (24. März 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> außerdem passen die endkappen nicht! erst nach 3 lagen isolierband. das find ich schwach



das habe ich auch gehabt. 

hab den kcnc scandium lenker.

bei meinem günstigeren ritchey lenker würden die stopfen passen, das dort einfach mehr material im rohr ist.

ist wohl für standard-lenker geeignet.

zumindest die GX-reihe hätte sich an leichtbaulenker anpassen können...


----------



## dkc-live (24. März 2009)

ich hab nen 710!!! mm flatbar und der ist eigendlich nicht so dünnwandig -.- und da passen die nicht


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2009)

..


----------



## bib_x (9. April 2009)

Hallo, kann bitte mal jemand bei seinen Ergon GP-1 nachmessen, wie groß die Größe L und die Größe S sind?

Meine Freundin hat ein neues Cube-Bike (Cube Access WLS Pro 2009) und da waren schon Ergon-Griffe dran. Ich weis nur nicht, obs die L oder die S sind. Steht ja auch nichts drauf. Wenns die L wären, dann würde ich die für mein Bike nehmen und ihr welche in S kaufen.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?



Oder anders gefragt: Wie kann ich ausmessen, welche Größe für mich und meine Freundin die richtige ist? Kann man das anhand meiner Hand-Abmessungen sagen? Was muß ich dazu messen?


----------



## hpduss (9. April 2009)

hallo bib x
ich habe mir vor kurzem gp-1  griffe in der grösse L gekauft(ich bin 195 cm gross...).das bike steht neben mir .wenn du mir schreibst,wo ich messen muss,würde ich dir in kürze antwort geben.

gruss hpduss


habe 





bib_x schrieb:


> Hallo, kann bitte mal jemand bei seinen Ergon GP-1 nachmessen, wie groß die Größe L und die Größe S sind?
> 
> Meine Freundin hat ein neues Cube-Bike (Cube Access WLS Pro 2009) und da waren schon Ergon-Griffe dran. Ich weis nur nicht, obs die L oder die S sind. Steht ja auch nichts drauf. Wenns die L wären, dann würde ich die für mein Bike nehmen und ihr welche in S kaufen.
> 
> ...


----------



## bib_x (9. April 2009)

Hm, also ich weis ja nicht, worin sich die beiden Griffvarianten unterscheiden. Könnte in der Länge (Breite) sein oder auch in der Größe der Handballenauflage.

Ich hab aber ein bischen im Internet herumgestöbert und herausgefunden, dass an diesem Bike die Größe S verbaut wird, weils ja ein Damen-Fahrrad ist. http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/products_id/3032?osCsid=0c


Dann stellt sich mir aber immer noch die Frage, welche Griffe denn nun für mich geeignet sind, L oder S.

Nach was geht man da? Handschuhgröße? Handbreite? Die Griffe in Größe S auf dem Bike meiner Freundin machen mir einen guten Eindruck, kann jetzt aber nicht sagen, ob die für mich passen oder L besser wäre...


----------



## hpduss (9. April 2009)

ich konnte beim mechaniker die verschiedenen grössen an verschiedenen bikes greiffen.da merkst du in kürze,welche grösse die optimale ist.da ich rel. lange finger habe,war es für mich ein leichtes mit der wahl.--meine L-griffe sind GENAU 13cm lang und 5,5 cm tief (handauflage).




bib_x schrieb:


> Hm, also ich weis ja nicht, worin sich die beiden Griffvarianten unterscheiden. Könnte in der Länge (Breite) sein oder auch in der Größe der Handballenauflage.
> 
> Ich hab aber ein bischen im Internet herumgestöbert und herausgefunden, dass an diesem Bike die Größe S verbaut wird, weils ja ein Damen-Fahrrad ist. http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/products_id/3032?osCsid=0c
> 
> ...


----------



## bib_x (9. April 2009)

Die Bike-Läden in meiner Umgebung führen alle keine Ergon-Griffe. Irgend ein Problem mit dem Importeur... Jedenfalls muß ich die im Netz selbst bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bib_x (10. April 2009)

hpduss schrieb:


> meine L-griffe sind GENAU 13cm lang und 5,5 cm tief (handauflage).



Hm, also ich habe gestern Abend die S-Griffe nochmal nachgemessen und komme auf die selben Werte...

Kann hier mal jemand mit S-Griffen nochmal nachmessen? Laut Prospekt müssten hier die S drauf sein, aber das macht mich nun doch stutzig? Die Farbe des eingelegten Dämpfungspads ist jedenfalls hellgrau, das sollte dann also schon passen.


----------



## sackletti (10. April 2009)

probiers doch mal hiermit:

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/service/index.php

allein in meiner gegend (plz-bereich 823) finden sich über 10 händler...

thomas


----------



## Lory (21. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ist das Gewicht der noch relativ neuen GX3 Leichtbau mit den GF Composite Barnds Griffe bekannt?
Wenn ja kann es mal jemand posten!

Danke


----------



## acid-driver (21. April 2009)

also die GX2 magnesium wiegen 113g pro seite. die mit kohlehörnchen mit sicherheit weniger.


----------



## Boshard (21. April 2009)

Hi 

  Leute wollte mal Fragen welchen der Ergon Griffe sie bei mir lohnen
  Und welchen ich da besser nehmen sollte?
  Ich fahre Am  FR. 

  Dachte so an den 

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/ge1.html

  Wie fährt der sich so?
  Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem?
  Oder sollte ich lieber einen anderen nehmen?
  Kenne nur die Billeigen nachbauten meine Mutter hat an ihrem 
  Cityrad auch welche Fährt sich eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Lory (21. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:
			
		

> also die GX2 magnesium wiegen 113g pro seite. die mit kohlehörnchen mit sicherheit weniger.


Danke, muss da ein "aber" anführen 

Ich mach mal ne kurze Liste:
GX*2* mit Mg- Barends Gewicht laut HP(Ergon) 223 g
GX*2* mit Carbon- Barends Gewicht laut HP(Ergon) 187 g
GX*3* mit GF- Composite- Barends Gewicht laut HP(Ergon) unbekannt
Die GX3 sind eine Neuentwicklung von Ergon. Die Barends aus der GX3- Serie sind aus Glasfaserverstärktem Kunststoff gemacht und nicht wie in der GX2- Serie aus kohlenstofffaserverstärktem Kunststoff. Die Dichte bei GFK ist höher als bei CFK. Somit denke ich, dass das Gewicht über den GX2 mit CKF- Barends liegen wird, auch weil die Barends der GX3- länger sind. Aber wieviel drüber, das ist die Frage für mich. Die GX3- Serie soll im Frühjahr 2009 lieferbar sein. In einigen Shops sind die Griffe schon zu finden. Kann ja sein das sich die jemand schon gekauft hat.
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henry Hakkebie (22. April 2009)

Hallo,
hat  schon jemand die GA 1? Wie fahren die sich, und was wiegen die in Gr. L?
Danke Henry


----------



## DaBoom (22. April 2009)

Die GA1-S versuche ich seit Tagen wenn nicht sogar Wochen zu bekommen. Bisher keinen Shop gefunden der die lieferbar hat.

Wegen dem Gewicht google anschmeissen. Irgend ein Shop hatte die mit Gewichten angegeben.
Auf jeden Fall ein gutes Stück leichter wie die GE's.


----------



## tiredjoe (24. April 2009)

Hab ein Paar Ergon GA1-L bekommen.
Gewicht Paar: 140g

Sind mir zu groß werd ich wieder zurück senden.

tiredjoe


----------



## frogbite (24. April 2009)

Hi,
auch meine GA1-L sind heute gekommen. Sie sind tatsächlich stellenweise minimal dicker als die GE1-L (ca. 3 mm mehr Umfang an der dicksten Stelle). Dies könnte aber an der leicht "verbesserten Ergonomie" liegen. Da mir die GE1-S viel zu schmal waren, wird dies wohl auch für die GA1-S gelten. Ich fahr jedenfalls erstmal Probe.

Montage war im Gegensatz zu den GE1 problemlos. Innendurchmesser der Griffe war gleichmäßig (die GE1 hatten bei mir Fertigungstoleranzen, die eine Montage zum - mild ausgedrückt - Kraftakt werden ließen).

Gewicht meiner GA1-L: 145 gr (Wahnsinns-32 gr leichter als meine GE1-L. Endlich kann ich wieder  Grillwürste und Bier in mich reinschlagen, ohne auf mehr Systemgewicht zu kommen!).

F.B.


----------



## DaBoom (25. April 2009)

Meine GA in S sind unterwegs.
Werde bereichten


----------



## sramx9 (25. April 2009)

Habe sei Samstag die GE-1
Echte Handschmeichler, Montage problemlos, Größe L ( bei Handschuhgröße 9-10 )
Gewicht ist mir ganz egal ( deshalb auch nicht gemessen ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Masberg (26. April 2009)

seit heute mit GA1 in S unterwegs bei Handschuhgröße 8 1/2 bis 9! Endlich Griffe gefunden, die für meine Hände ein gute Kontrolle bieten (=dünn) und auch noch etwas Komfort (=weich), wenn auch keine SOFTGRIPS. Dieser Griff scheint mein persönliches Optimum zu sein. Der Griff in L wäre für mich zu dick, da ich beim Downhill und in schwierigen Passagen Kontrolle mit dünnen Griffen brauche! 

Habe schon alles durch (Odi, andere Ergons, Sunline, Syntace, ...) und glaube nun am Ziel zu sein!


----------



## Boshard (27. April 2009)

Mag einer von euch mal bilder hoch stellen?


----------



## Lory (27. April 2009)

Hallo,

heute sind bei mir die Ergon's GX3 "Leichtbau" eingetroffen. Fliegengewichte sind die nicht. Haben aber die langen Barends.


...

...


Bin noch zu keinem Fahrtest gekommen.


----------



## TheJohnny (28. April 2009)

bib_x schrieb:


> Hallo, kann bitte mal jemand bei seinen Ergon GP-1 nachmessen, wie groß die Größe L und die Größe S sind?
> 
> Meine Freundin hat ein neues Cube-Bike (Cube Access WLS Pro 2009) und da waren schon Ergon-Griffe dran. Ich weis nur nicht, obs die L oder die S sind. Steht ja auch nichts drauf. Wenns die L wären, dann würde ich die für mein Bike nehmen und ihr welche in S kaufen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich weiss nicht, ob das für Dich noch aktuell ist, aber Du kannst die Griffe wiegen. Auf der HP von Ergon siehst Du die Gewichte, wenn Du in der Tabelle auf den entsprechenden Link klickst.
Die GP1-L wiegen 205,8 g, die GP1-S wiegen 168,6 g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (29. April 2009)

Hab die GP-1, aber werde sie baldmöglichst demontieren, weil ich zu kleine Hände dafür habe und in anspruchsvollerem Terrain nur schwer einen sicheren Griff bekomme. 

Ich möchte einfache dünne Griffe.


----------



## Masberg (29. April 2009)

GA1 in S; mittlerweile 3 Einsätze und ich bin sehr zufrieden (endlich)! bei bike-components für 24EUR!


----------



## DaBoom (30. April 2009)

Masberg schrieb:


> GA1 in S; mittlerweile 3 Einsätze und ich bin sehr zufrieden (endlich)! bei bike-components für 24EUR!



Haben den Preis leider auf 29,95 erhöht 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den weißen Griffen? 
Sehen die dauerhaft gut aus?


----------



## #easy# (30. April 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Haben den Preis leider auf 29,95 erhöht
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den weißen Griffen?
> Sehen die dauerhaft gut aus?



weiße Griffe sehen einfach nach einer gewissen Zeit schlimm aus Ich habe meine nach 2 Monaten runter geschmissen. Weißes Lenkerband am RR geht gerade noch so und hält so im schnitt 6-7 Monate.
gruß
easy


----------



## DaBoom (30. April 2009)

@#easy#
Vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## TheJohnny (5. Mai 2009)

Gelöscht.


----------



## TheJohnny (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe nun meine Ergon Griffe bekommen. Es handelt sich um die GP1 Leichtbau in Größe L. Ich wollte die Leichtbau Variante haben, weil die eine schwarze Auflagefläche für die Hände haben und keine graue/beige, die unweigerlich schmutzig wird.
Ich bin aber von der Fertigungsqualität negativ überrascht. Ich habe zwei Fotos angehängt. Sehen Eure Ergon Griffe auch so unsauber gearbeitet aus?

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Boshard (7. Mai 2009)

Hatte auch mal weiße griffe an meinem anderen Fahrrad 
  die sagen nach 2 Tagen schon nicht mehr schön aus.
  Hab endliches probiert sie wider richtig weiß zubekommen nichts hat geholfen.


----------



## Warnschild (7. Mai 2009)

@the Jonny: So sehen meine nach Sturz und zwischenzeitlich einmal Demontieren aus, glaube irgendwie nicht, dass das normal ist. Sicher, dass sie nicht schon mal verbaut waren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantic26 (10. Mai 2009)

Habe ein paar neue GX2 Hörnchen über siehe Bikmarkt ! Gekürtzte MR2 auf Grip shift hätte ich auch noch ! Gruß ![/B]


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (13. Mai 2009)

Servus!
Bin von der Firma RTI Sports (Ergonvertrieb) und falls irgendwelche Fragen zu den Griffen auftauchen sollten könnt ihr die gerne an mich richten..

Fahre übrigens die GX1 seit ca. einem Jahr und kann mich nicht beklagen.
Grüße


----------



## DaBoom (13. Mai 2009)

@C.Neu RTISports
halli hallo,
falls bei euch in der Firma nen Päckchen mit GX1 aus der ersten, fehlerhaften Charge auftauchen sollte, die habe ich euch geschickt.
Gruß an Herr Tofaute 

Zumindest die GE und die GA machen keine Probleme


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (13. Mai 2009)

@DaBoom
Hi,
ja der GX1 wurde überarbeitet (ich fahre die neue Version) und die Kinderkrankheiten wurden ihm ausgetrieben

Der weiße GE1 kommt bei mir auch bald auf's Bike..


----------



## fissenid (14. Mai 2009)

@C.Neu RTISports:

Hallo!

woran erkenne ich denn ob meine GX1 bzw. GX2 Griffe aus der "ersten" Charge sind????

Wo bekomme ich neue Schrauben für die "Hörner" Ich habe den Imbus leider etwas vermurckst!!??

Gruß
fissenid


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (14. Mai 2009)

@fissenid:

Erkennen kann man das eigentlich nicht, die Gummierung ist jedoch etwas weicher. Von diesen Griffen waren damals aber nur eine Hand voll im Umlauf da dieser Fehler sehr früh erkannt und abgeändert wurde (in den Läden gibt es die schon sehr lange nicht mehr). 

Hoffe gedient zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (14. Mai 2009)

@C.Neu RTISports:

DANKE!!!!!!!!!


Wo bekomme ich neue Schrauben für die "Hörner" Ich habe den Imbus leider etwas vermurckst!!??

Gruß
fissenid


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (14. Mai 2009)

@fissenid:

Welchen Griff hast du denn? Ich würde dir empfehlen mal zu deinem Händler zu gehen und wenn das nicht klappt, dann kann ich da sicher was in die Wege leiten.

Grüße, Chris


----------



## Hot Wheels (14. Mai 2009)

Bei meinen GX1 aus der ersten Serie, die ich auch problemlos direkt bei RTI umtauschen konnte, war die Klemmung aber etwas anders als bei den Neuen. Die hatten noch einen silbernen Aluminiumring am Ende, die neue Klemmung ist komplett aus Kunststoff. Die neue Version macht auf jeden Fall keine Probleme mehr, meine ersten Griffe waren nach 6
Monaten im Eimer.


----------



## xrated (16. Mai 2009)

Sind die GX1 für schwierige Fahrsituationen geeignet? Fahre häufiger in der Ebene Passagen mit derben Wurzeln bei denen man volle Kontrolle braucht.


----------



## Black Evil (16. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab zwar auch welche, aber nach wie vor Probleme ! Mir tun nach sehr kurzer Fahrzeit ständig die Handballen weh, als ob ich 500kg mit den Händen abstütze.
Da ich sogar den Lenker über Sattelniveau fahre, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Rahmengeometrie einfach zu gestreckt ist.


----------



## Warnschild (16. Mai 2009)

@Black Evil: Falsche Geometrie könnte natürlich sein. Oder aber Du hast zu wenig ausgleichende Rumpfmuskulatur => zu geringe Körperspannung => zu viel Gewicht/Druck auf den Armen/Händen. 

Auch könnte sein, dass die Griffe von der Größe/vom Winkel her falsch sind. Da hab ich bei mir anfangs viel verstellt, bis ich den optimalen Winkel hatte, so dass also beim Fahren kein "Knick" mehr im Handgelenk war, sondern Unterarme und Hände eine Linie zum Lenker bildeten. So wars dann wirklich optimal. 

Ich habe aber kürzlich - Tipp von anderen Fahrern auf ner Tour - meine Ergons demontiert, weil sie einfach für meine kleinen Hände zu groß waren und ich somit nicht ausreichend Kontrolle auf härteren Passagen hatte (hab ich schon weiter oben geschrieben, glaub ich). 

Dennoch waren die Ergons durchaus komfortabler als die später probeweise kurzfristig geliehenen Test-Syncros, da hab ich dann deutlich "mehr Schläge abbekommen". 

Jetzt hab ich erst mal Scott-Contessa-Griffe montiert, die vor allem nicht so nen großen Durchmesser haben, also zwecks besserer Kontrolle Mal sehen....


----------



## Black Evil (16. Mai 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !
Aber gibt es die Ergon Griffe nicht auch in kleineren Größen ? 
Ich muß wohl auch noch sehr viel experimentieren.


----------



## acid-driver (16. Mai 2009)

wer fährt den ergon enduro griff?

mich würde interessieren, wie lang die lange und wie lang die kurze version ist

fahre am HT die GX2, bin damit nochwievor zufrieden. nun will ich aber für ein anderes rad die enduros. welche von denen kommen meinen am nächsten?

danke schonmal für eine antwort


----------



## xrated (16. Mai 2009)

Sind die GX eigentlich wesentlich dünner als die GP Serie oder tut sich da nicht viel? Die GX werden ja immerhin für Racing beworben.


----------



## Warnschild (16. Mai 2009)

@blackevil: Kein Plan. Aber meine neuen Griffe haben mich nur n' Euro auf eBay gekostet. Also wird erst mal das probiert ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Wheels (17. Mai 2009)

Die GX1 gibts nur in einer Größe, sind aber viel besser zu greifen als die klobigen  GP Griffe.
Wenn man den Winkel nicht so Flach einstellt, hat man eigentlich auch keine Probleme mit dem Halt und für die Hände ist es immer noch besser als ein normaler Griff.               Für alles was so unter CC fällt sollten die Teile gut funktionieren, also kein extrem verblocktes Gelände und die Räder am Boden.


----------



## acid-driver (17. Mai 2009)

fährt keiner die GE1 griffe und kann die mal messen?

wär echt nett.


----------



## wildbiker (17. Mai 2009)

Habe die GR2 Magnesium seit noch nicht mal 2 Jahren und habe festgestellt, das die graue Auflagefläche schon ziemlich abgewetzt (dieses Kästchenmuster is fast weg) ist, ist das normal nach der rel. kurzen zeit?


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (18. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wer fährt den ergon enduro griff?
> 
> mich würde interessieren, wie lang die lange und wie lang die kurze version ist
> 
> ...



Also GE1 sowie GA1 haben gleiche Montagebreiten. 139 Small und 145 Large. Hierbei ist jedoch zu sagen, dass sich die Größen auch im Umfang unterscheiden!

Grüße


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (18. Mai 2009)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Habe die GR2 Magnesium seit noch nicht mal 2 Jahren und habe festgestellt, das die graue Auflagefläche schon ziemlich abgewetzt (dieses Kästchenmuster is fast weg) ist, ist das normal nach der rel. kurzen zeit?



Die Abnutzung kann durch verschiedene Faktoren sehr unterschiedlich sein. Die Abnutzung der Textur im hellen (Gel) Griffbereich ist ganz normal und ist vergleichbar mit der Abnutzung des Profils bei einem Reifen. Der Griff stellt für die meisten Fahrer einen optimalen Mix aus Komfort (Weichheit und damit schnellere Abnutzung) und Haltbarkeit dar.

Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt ist es mit den auf dem Markt erhältlichen Materialien nicht möglich die Gummimischung der Griffe so zu gestalten, dass sie eine optimale Dämpfung ermöglicht und gleichzeitig völlig abnutzungsresistent ist. Die Griffe unterliegen bei ihrer Anwendung einem regulären Verschleiß.

Grüße


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (18. Mai 2009)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Habe die GR2 Magnesium seit noch nicht mal 2 Jahren und habe festgestellt, das die graue Auflagefläche schon ziemlich abgewetzt (dieses Kästchenmuster is fast weg) ist, ist das normal nach der rel. kurzen zeit?



Hab da mal was nachgeprüft.. da deine Griffe nicht älter als 2 Jahre sind, kannst du deine Griffe im Rahmen einer Kulanzregelung von Ergon (RTI Sports) austauschen lassen. Du musst sie dann bei deinem Fachhändler mit Begründung reklamieren.

Nochmals Grüße


----------



## frogbite (19. Mai 2009)

Hi,
habe mir die GA1-L an den Lenker geschraubt.
Falls hier jemand ähnliches vor hat, AUFPASSEN bei der Montage! Die angegebenen 4 Nm Anzugsmoment hält wohl kaum ein Lenker bei der neuen GA1-Klemmmechanik aus. 
Ich habe meinen (perfekt geeichten!) Drehmomentschlüssel auf 3,8 Nm eingestellt und damit meinen schönen Syntace Lowrider völlig zusammengequetscht. Habe es dann mit einem anderen Lenker probiert. Und siehe da: bereits nach leicht "handfest" anschrauben drückt es den Lenker schon wieder zusammen! 
Dies kenne ich von meinen diversen GE1, GR-M usw. gar nicht. Was ist das bloß für eine neue Klemme an den GA 1?

Gruß, F.B.


----------



## DaBoom (19. Mai 2009)

@frogbite
Trotz der Plugs den Lenker kaputt bekommen?


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (19. Mai 2009)

@frogbite
Ist dein Syntace Lowrider Carbonlenker vom Hersteller fÃ¼r AuÃenklemmen freigegeben?

In der Montage-/ Bedienungsanleitung des GA1 wird darauf hingewiesen, dass nicht jeder Lenker ist fuÌr hohe KlemmkrÃ¤fte einer AuÃenklemmung ausgelegt ist. Es sollten nur Lenker verwendet werden, die vom Hersteller fuÌr AuÃenklemmungen freigegeben sind und dem Drehmoment von 4 Nm standhalten. Lenker mit extra duÌnner WandstÃ¤rke (einige Modelle aus Carbon und Aluminium) kÃ¶nnen nicht verwendet werden.

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BluesBrother (19. Mai 2009)

Fahre seit drei Jahren Ergon GP1. Bin restlos überzeugt.
Nie wieder eingeschlafene Hände. Sind ihre 25 EUR absolut wert.
Werde mir immer wieder und nur noch Ergon Griffe kaufen.
Gruß
BluesBrother


----------



## andi1969 (20. Mai 2009)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe mir die GA1-L an den Lenker geschraubt.
> Falls hier jemand ähnliches vor hat, AUFPASSEN bei der Montage! Die angegebenen 4 Nm Anzugsmoment hält wohl kaum ein Lenker bei der neuen GA1-Klemmmechanik aus.
> Ich habe meinen (perfekt geeichten!) Drehmomentschlüssel auf 3,8 Nm eingestellt und damit meinen schönen Syntace Lowrider völlig zusammengequetscht. Habe es dann mit einem anderen Lenker probiert. Und siehe da: bereits nach leicht "handfest" anschrauben drückt es den Lenker schon wieder zusammen!
> ...



Kleiner Tipp die 4Nm sind der Max Wert zum befestigen......


----------



## F.O.B. (20. Mai 2009)

Letzte Woche habe ich die GC 3 an meinen Syntace Vector Carbon mit Barplugs montiert. Außer dass ich die Klemmung mit einem Schraubendreher etwas spreizen mußte, damit die Barends auf den Lenker passten, war die Montage problemlos.


----------



## frogbite (21. Mai 2009)

C.Neu RTISports schrieb:


> @frogbite
> Ist dein Syntace Lowrider Carbonlenker vom Hersteller fÃ¼r AuÃenklemmen freigegeben?
> 
> In der Montage-/ Bedienungsanleitung des GA1 wird darauf hingewiesen, dass nicht jeder Lenker ist fuÌr hohe KlemmkrÃ¤fte einer AuÃenklemmung ausgelegt ist. Es sollten nur Lenker verwendet werden, die vom Hersteller fuÌr AuÃenklemmungen freigegeben sind und dem Drehmoment von 4 Nm standhalten. Lenker mit extra duÌnner WandstÃ¤rke (einige Modelle aus Carbon und Aluminium) kÃ¶nnen nicht verwendet werden.
> ...



Hi,
danke der Nachfrage;
ist KEIN Syntace Vector Carbon, sondern Syntace Vector Alu. Ist fÃ¼r AuÃenklemmung freigegeben (nur bei HÃ¶rnchen sind Syntace Plugs vorgeschrieben. Auch kÃ¶nnen die Syntace Griffe (Moto) mit 3 Nm angeschraubt werden).

Hatte auch bei den GE1 am selben Lenker nicht ansatzweise das Problem. 
Da ein weiterer Lenker mit max. 2 Nm auch von der GA1-AuÃenklemmung zusammengequetscht wird, gebe ich erstmal nicht dem Lenker die Schuld. (Syntace ist ja auch nicht gerade bekannt fÃ¼r dÃ¼nne Lenker, sondern -Zitat fÃ¼r meinen Lenker- "aus ... Luftfahrtaluminium 7075-T6 mehrfach konifiziert und kaltverfestigt, ... So âÃ¼berlebtâ der Syntace Vector deutlich lÃ¤nger als herkÃ¶mmliche Downhill-Lenker auf dem z.Zt. hÃ¤rtesten PrÃ¼fstandard, dem VR-3 DH 2002.4.)
Beim "Dran"-schrauben der Griffe an den Lenker ist mir nur aufgefallen, dass sich die beiden Enden nicht gleichmÃ¤Ãig auf einander zubewegen, sondern das Ende mit dem Schraubenkopf sich beim Schrauben einseitig Richtung Lenkermitte zubewegt und so da "Quetschen" des Lenkers verursacht.

F.B.

PS: Ãbrigens prima Service , wenn sich Ergon/RTI auch hier um ihre Kunden kÃ¼mmert!


----------



## DerLaie (22. Mai 2009)

Hab mir letzte Woche GA1 in L geholt (eher wegen des Umfangs nicht wegen der Länge). Bin bisher knapp 150km damit gefahren.

Bisher schliefen mir die Hände so nach 3-4 Stunden ein. 
Jetzt je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit schon nach einer Stunde!
Vielleicht muss man sich erst dran gewöhnen, aber nach 60 Minuten schon eingeschlafene Hände find ich schon krass.
Die Griffe liegen zwar gut in der Hand, sind aber bretthart! Muss ich mir jetzt zu den doch recht teuren Griffen noch neue Handschuhe holen die ein bisschen mehr gedämpft sind um die mangelhafte Dämpfung der Ergongriffe auszugleichen?
Muss sagen ich bin arg enttäuscht...
Ne Woche probier ich das noch und dann kann man hier günstig GA1 Griffe in L kaufen 

Vielleicht muss ich die einfach noch n bissel drehen? Bin für jede Anregung dankbar, da ich ungern Geld vernichte!!!

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## frogbite (22. Mai 2009)

DerLaie schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss ich die einfach noch n bissel drehen? Bin für jede Anregung dankbar, da ich ungern Geld vernichte!!!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stefan



Moin, Stefan.
Die Ergon sind zwar nicht die weichesten Griffe, gegenüber zB den Syntace Moto aber wie Marsh Mellows. Handschuhe sind bei Ergon Griffen grundsätzlich immer zu empfehlen. 
Besser gegen Einschlafen der Hände sind die Flügelgriffe von Ergon (zB GX). Ich habe allerdings auch die GA1 an meinen AM, weil sich die Flügelgriffe nicht gut umgreifen lassen und für schwereres Gelände mE ungeeignet sind.
Ich brauche mindestens 300 km, bis ich die Griffe eingestellt habe. Bei mir ist es ein Ausprobieren von richtiger Lenkerkröpfung, Lenkerbiegung, Winkel der Bremsgriffe und Drehung der Griffe. Meine Griffe habe ich von der Mittelstellung aus soweit nach vorne gedreht, bis der vorletzte Justierungsstrich nach oben weist. Dies alles bei einem um 16° nach hinten und leicht nach oben gebogenen Syntace-Lenker. Bei dieser Stellung ist die Abwinkelung des Handgelenks (BEI MIR!) am geringsten, so dass dem Einschlafen gut vorgebeugt wird.

F.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (22. Mai 2009)

frogbite schrieb:


> Moin, Stefan.
> Die Ergon sind zwar nicht die weichesten Griffe, gegenüber zB den Syntace Moto aber wie Marsh Mellows. Handschuhe sind bei Ergon Griffen grundsätzlich immer zu empfehlen.
> Besser gegen Einschlafen der Hände sind die Flügelgriffe von Ergon (zB GX). Ich habe allerdings auch die GA1 an meinen AM, weil sich die Flügelgriffe nicht gut umgreifen lassen und für schwereres Gelände mE ungeeignet sind.
> Ich brauche mindestens 300 km, bis ich die Griffe eingestellt habe. Bei mir ist es ein Ausprobieren von richtiger Lenkerkröpfung, Lenkerbiegung, Winkel der Bremsgriffe und Drehung der Griffe. Meine Griffe habe ich von der Mittelstellung aus soweit nach vorne gedreht, bis der vorletzte Justierungsstrich nach oben weist. Dies alles bei einem um 16° nach hinten gebogenen Syntace-Lenker. Bei dieser Stellung ist die Abwinkelung des Handgelenks am geringsten, so dass dem Einschlafen gut vorgebeugt wird.
> ...



Kannst du bitte mal ein Foto von dem montierten Lenker mit den Griffen machen? Das würde mich echt interessieren wie das so aussieht bei 16°.
Soll das heissen die Syntace sind noch härter?


----------



## DerLaie (22. Mai 2009)

Nächstes Problem, da ich mir noch Hörnchen montieren wollte muss ich alle Hebel und den Griff noch weiter einrücken.
Oder gibt es Hörnchen die man quasi anstatt der Klemmung auf den Außenrand der GA1 klemmen kann????


----------



## frogbite (22. Mai 2009)

Hi, xrated:

http://img196.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img2370.jpg

Meiner Ansicht nach sind die Syntace noch härter. Meine Handballen haben nach einer Stunde weh getan.

Hi, Der Laie,

mit Hörnchen kommste verdammt weit nach innen, da die Klemmen der Ergons recht breit sind. Vielleicht doch eher GX als GA?


----------



## DerLaie (22. Mai 2009)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi, xrated:
> 
> http://img196.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img2370.jpg
> 
> ...



Wie du selbst so schön geschrieben hast, die GX lassen sich nicht so gut umgreifen. Und ich bin auch mit nem allmountain unterwegs...
Naja, vielleicht muss ich einfach ein bissel Geduld und Zeit investieren und noch ein bissel rumstellen und auf der Heimstrecke ausprobieren was gut passt.

Ein Foto von deinem Setup würd mich aber auch mal interessieren.


----------



## GhostSteffen (23. Mai 2009)

ich hab mein rad gleich beim bikekauf mit den GC2 ausgestattet,
optik ist meiner meinung nicht besser und nicht schlechter 
Funktion ist top


----------



## prodigy (23. Mai 2009)

@C.Neu RTISports

Ich bin absolut begeistert von den Ergon GE1 Griffen und fahre diese seit 2-3 Jahren auf meinen Bikes.

Das einzigste was ich nicht so toll finde ist die farbliche Gestaltung dieser weichen, abgesetzten, leberwurstgrauen Gummierung.

Letztens hatte ich in einem Laden Ergon GE1 Griffe gesehen, die waren komplett schwarz. Leider waren diese nur in Größe L  erhältlich - ich benötige S 

Wo kann man komplett schwarze GE1/GA1 Griffe erwerben?

Gruß, Uli


----------



## frogbite (24. Mai 2009)

Hi,
kann mich dem Vorschreiber nur anschließen!!
Diese abgesetzte graue Gummierung passt so zu gar keinen Biketeilen. Einheitlich schwarz wäre viel schöner!

F.B.


----------



## DerLaie (24. Mai 2009)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mich dem Vorschreiber nur anschließen!!
> Diese abgesetzte graue Gummierung passt so zu gar keinen Biketeilen. Einheitlich schwarz wäre viel schöner!
> 
> F.B.



Also farblich passt es hervorragend zu meinem Bike!!


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (25. Mai 2009)

@prodigy
Sprich den Händler bei dem du die Griffe in L gesehen hast bezüglich der Griffe in S mal an (die neuen GA1/GE1 haben diese Farbvariante)! Vll bekommt er sie rein oder lässt sich zu einer Bestellung breitschlagen!? Zur Not mal bei anderen Händlern nachschaun..
Grüße


----------



## frogbite (26. Mai 2009)

C.Neu RTISports schrieb:


> @prodigy
> Sprich den Händler bei dem du die Griffe in L gesehen hast bezüglich der Griffe in S mal an (die neuen GA1/GE1 haben diese Farbvariante)!
> Grüße



Heißt das, die GA1 gibt es in GANZ schwarz und NICHT nur in grau-schwarz??

Gruß, 
F.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.Neu RTISports (27. Mai 2009)

frogbite schrieb:


> Heißt das, die GA1 gibt es in GANZ schwarz und NICHT nur in grau-schwarz??
> 
> Gruß,
> F.B.



Ja und Nein Also der Griff in Größe S hat hellgraue Flächen und der in Größe L dunkelgraue. So ist es bei allen Ergongriffen. Habe mich wohl zuvor etwas fehlerhaft ausgedrückt..

Grüße


----------



## frogbite (28. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Antwort. Vielleicht bringt Ergon ja doch mal ganz schwarze Griffe raus!?

Gruß, F.B.


----------



## prodigy (28. Mai 2009)

frogbite schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Vielleicht bringt Ergon ja doch mal ganz schwarze Griffe raus!?
> 
> Gruß, F.B.



dafür


----------



## wildermarkus (28. Mai 2009)

Welchen außendurchmesser haben die GA1 in größe L ?

Grüße


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (29. Mai 2009)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Welchen außendurchmesser haben die GA1 in größe L ?
> 
> Grüße



An der dicksten Stelle (mittig) hat der GA1-L einen Durchmesser von 350mm.

Beste Grüße


----------



## DaBoom (29. Mai 2009)

35cm???


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (29. Mai 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> 35cm???



3,5cm


----------



## Blubberkarl (30. Mai 2009)

nicht Ergon, aber dafür Body Geometrics vonSpecialized.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe mir letztens die Enduro Griffe von Ergon geholt, wollte sie vor der Tour auf die schnelle montieren.... Denkste! Die gingen auf Teufel komm raus nicht drauf, auch nicht mit Spiritus, mit welchem ich schon allerhand Griffe aufgezogen habe...

Nun habe ich die Griffe da, habe mich damit abgefunden, dass ich sie demnächst auf mein zukünftiges neues Rad montiere, jedoch bin ich recht planlos, wie ich die da drauf bekomme. Habs auch auf andere Lenker probiert, keine Chance! Selbst wenn ich sie drauf bekomme, ohne Gewalt und Zerstörung krieg ich die nicht wieder runter... Tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spider39 (1. Juni 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich habe mir letztens die Enduro Griffe von Ergon geholt, wollte sie vor der Tour auf die schnelle montieren.... Denkste! Die gingen auf Teufel komm raus nicht drauf, auch nicht mit Spiritus, mit welchem ich schon allerhand Griffe aufgezogen habe...
> 
> Nun habe ich die Griffe da, habe mich damit abgefunden, dass ich sie demnächst auf mein zukünftiges neues Rad montiere, jedoch bin ich recht planlos, wie ich die da drauf bekomme. Habs auch auf andere Lenker probiert, keine Chance! Selbst wenn ich sie drauf bekomme, ohne Gewalt und Zerstörung krieg ich die nicht wieder runter... Tipps?



Seifenlauge


----------



## frogbite (11. Juni 2009)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe mir die GA1-L an den Lenker geschraubt.
> Ich habe meinen (perfekt geeichten!) Drehmomentschlüssel auf 3,8 Nm eingestellt und damit meinen schönen Syntace Lowrider völlig zusammengequetscht.
> Gruß, F.B.



Hi,
an dieser Stelle noch mal vielen Dank an C.Neu und RTI-Sports für die schnelle und unbürokratische Lösung meines Problems!

Gruß, 
F.B.


----------



## Golf4 (11. Juni 2009)

Hi
ich habe mir die GX3 geholt und bin noch nicht ganz fertig mit der optimalen Position.
Zuerst sind mir nach ca. 15km der kleine bis Mittelfinger eingeschlafen.
Habe mir dann einen 10° Lenker (XLC Pro Riser-Bar HB-M06) gekauft, der war mir mit 65cm aber zu breit.
Hab den auf 62cm gekappt, aber kürzer geht nicht da sonst der PopLoc Hebel nicht mehr drauf passt.
Nun wurde es besser bzw. nur der Daumen-Zeigefinger wurde nun erst nach 20km taub.
Nun stelle ich die Neigung des Griffes Stück um Stück waagerechter und es wird immer besser.
Ich denke wenn man den Griff zu Steil stellt, schiebt man über den Handballen und der Vorteil des abgewinkelten Lenker ist wieder hin.
Die Hörnchen sind optimal geformt, mehr Hörnchen braucht man (hier ) nicht.
Ich hoffe es ist verständlich.


----------



## dr.klauso (19. Juni 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich habe mir letztens die Enduro Griffe von Ergon geholt, wollte sie vor der Tour auf die schnelle montieren.... Denkste! Die gingen auf Teufel komm raus nicht drauf, auch nicht mit Spiritus, mit welchem ich schon allerhand Griffe aufgezogen habe...
> 
> Nun habe ich die Griffe da, habe mich damit abgefunden, dass ich sie demnächst auf mein zukünftiges neues Rad montiere, jedoch bin ich recht planlos, wie ich die da drauf bekomme. Habs auch auf andere Lenker probiert, keine Chance! Selbst wenn ich sie drauf bekomme, ohne Gewalt und Zerstörung krieg ich die nicht wieder runter... Tipps?




Hallo

Genau das gleiche Problem hab ich auch .
Auf den Syntace VRO Lenker (schwarz) meiner Frau gehen die Griffe suuuper drauf , meine Frau ist begeistert .

Aaaaber auf meinen goldenen Syntace Lowrider Lenker für normale Vorbauten lassen die sich auch nicht mit Hilfsmitteln montieren .
Habe dann mal nachgemessen 
- der VRO Lenker hat exakt 22,2mm D
- der glodene Normalo Syntace hat 22,3mm D

Gibts inzwischen eine Lösung von ERGON ???? 

Denke es ist wohl nicht sinnvoll einen neuen Lenker kaufen zu müssen um einen Griff zu montieren .

Ps. ich habe mit einer Mikrometerschraube nachgemessen . nix mit digitaler Schieblehre(uuuuhps Messschieber) von ALDI .

Grüße Klaus


----------



## steffenX (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich gerade hier angemeldet.

Servus erstmal an ALLE! 


Zu meiner Frage:

Ich fahre seit paar Monaten MTB.
Leider habe ich nach (fast) jeder Fahrt Probleme mit meinen Händen, 
hauptsächlich in der linken Hand.

Finger schmerzen, taube Finger, das Ganze auch während der Fahrt.
Während dem fahren halte ich oft sehr stark die Griffe fest... denke es kommt daher.

Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt Ergon Griffe anzuschaffen.

Mein Vater hat die Ergon GP1 an seinem Trekkingrad! 
Die machen einen ergonmisch guten Eindruck. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann.

Für mich stellt sich aber die Frage ob die auch bergab-tauglich fürs MTB sind?
Da man ja nicht ganz umgreifen kann.

Sind die GX1 da besser? Da etwas schmaler?

Habe mir auch mal auf der Ergon-Website die GA1 und GE1 angeschaut.
Denke aber da kann ich gleich meine jetztigen Griffe dran lassen.

Gewicht und Aussehen sind für mich nicht so wichtig wenn ich dadurch 
keine Probleme mehr mit den Händen habe. 

Handschuhe habe ich schon sehr gute von Specialized.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen?


Danke!


----------



## steffenX (29. Juni 2009)

Kann mir keiner mal eine Auskunft geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gstyleds (29. Juni 2009)

steffenX schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich aber die Frage ob die auch bergab-tauglich fürs MTB sind? Da man ja nicht ganz umgreifen kann.
> Sind die GX1 da besser? Da etwas schmaler?



Also ich fahre die GX1 auch am MTB, dazu einen stark gekröpften Lenker, Syntace VRO 16° und noch die Gel-Handschuhe von Roeckl. Mit der Kombi bin ich super zufrieden, super Grip, stets einen sicheren Griff und Komfort ohne Ende. Auch bergab habe ich bisher nie Sorgen gehabt.
Letztendlich musst Du aber selbst rausfinden, ob es bei dir auch passt? Wie du schon festgestellt hast, sind die GX1 etwas schmaler und - das war mit ein Kaufgrund für mich - auch leichter als andere Modelle von Ergon.


----------



## gstyleds (29. Juni 2009)

Golf4 schrieb:


> Nun stelle ich die Neigung des Griffes Stück um Stück waagerechter und es wird immer besser.



Ich meine bei Ergon mal gelesen zu haben (in dem Beipackzettel?), dass man andersrum vorgehen sollte. Also waagerecht beginnen und dann Grad für Grad neigen, je nach Sitzposition. Hat bei mir auch super hingehauen, ich habe sie fast waagerecht montiert, vielleicht um 4-5° geneigt.


----------



## Merlin2033 (12. August 2009)

Mal eine Frage zu den GE1 von Ergon. Auf einigen Seiten habe ich gesehen dass es zwei versionen gibt, die GE1 und die GE1 Enduro. Durch was unterscheiden sie sich, ausser dass bei den Enduro die seitliche Klemmung grösser aussieht? 

Auf der Ergon seite steht ja nur GE1 und nichts von GE1 Enduro. Weiss da jemand was genaueres?


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (12. August 2009)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu den GE1 von Ergon. Auf einigen Seiten habe ich gesehen dass es zwei versionen gibt, die GE1 und die GE1 Enduro. Durch was unterscheiden sie sich, ausser dass bei den Enduro die seitliche Klemmung grösser aussieht?
> 
> Auf der Ergon seite steht ja nur GE1 und nichts von GE1 Enduro. Weiss da jemand was genaueres?



Hi Merlin2033,

kurz und knackig.. es gibt 3 wesentliche Veränderungen bei dem neuen GE1:
- verbesserte Ergonomie (größerer Durchmesser des Griffkörpers)
- Gewichtsreduzierung des Griffes sowie der Klemmung
- höhere Haltbarkeit

Hoffentlich konnte ich dir Helfen. Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## Sanata77 (12. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hätte hier ein paar Ergon GA1 in L liegen, die leider nicht auf meinen Lenker passen. Da ich den rechten Griff außen an der Klemmung verkratzt habe, kann ich sie nicht zurückgeben.

Wenn jemand Interesse dran hat - Preis 10Euro + Versand - bitte PM an mich.


----------



## Merlin2033 (12. August 2009)

Und wie kann ich denn im Laden die alten von den neuen Unterscheiden? Falls es nur die einen hat meine ich, woran sehe ich ob es sich um die alten oder die neuen handelt?


----------



## DaBoom (12. August 2009)

@Merlin2033
mM nach an der Klemmung. Die alte Klemmung war groß, während die neue Klemmung besser zur Form des Griffs paßt weil sie schmäler ist.

Alt->


----------



## Merlin2033 (12. August 2009)

auf den bildern von chainreaction ist der mit der grösseren klemmung der Enduro und der mit der kleineren der normale GE1. 

Stimmts das also kleine klemmung GE1 (neue Version)
grosse klemmung GE 1 Enduro (alte Version)


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (13. August 2009)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> auf den bildern von chainreaction ist der mit der grösseren klemmung der Enduro und der mit der kleineren der normale GE1.
> 
> Stimmts das also kleine klemmung GE1 (neue Version)
> grosse klemmung GE 1 Enduro (alte Version)



So ist es!

Grüße


----------



## Merlin2033 (13. August 2009)

Besten Dank

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (22. August 2009)

Servus!  Kann man irgendwo einzelne Teile nachbestellen? Ich brauche einen Klemmring für die GA1-L neu.


----------



## aloha (23. August 2009)

ich hab seit kurzem die GA1 in weiß mit grünem Klemmring. Ist das normal das sich die Farbe so schnell abreibt?? Nach ca 15 h Benutzung ist teilweise der Lackt total weg. Finde ich ein Sauerei für so teuer Griffe. Ergon selbst antwortet überhaupt nicht auf Mails. Qualität und Kundenservice sieht anders aus.
Werd jetzt zusehen dass ich sie Teile wieder los werde.


----------



## EyeBeeM (23. August 2009)

Ich selbst fahr seit kurzem die grünen GA1-L, für meine Freundin hab ich jetzt die GA1-L in weiß bestellt. Mal sehen ob sich da die Klemmringe auch so schnell abreiben.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (24. August 2009)

Bin gespannt wann ich eine Antwort von Ergon auf meine Mail bekomme...


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (24. August 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Servus!  Kann man irgendwo einzelne Teile nachbestellen? Ich brauche einen Klemmring für die GA1-L neu.



Hi!
Du müsstest dich einfach mal mit deinem Händler in Verbindung setzen.. die Klemmungen sind erhältlich, nur kann es sein, dass dein Händler es noch nicht weiß


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (24. August 2009)

Ok, habe die Dinger bei ROSE gekauft, ich schreibe mal ne Mail.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (25. August 2009)

Ich kann meine defekten Griffe einschicken und bekomme neue. Klasse Service @ ROSE!


----------



## ciclecraft (25. August 2009)

Fahre auch Ergo-Griffe, aber nicht die Originalen... aber bin mit meinen soweit zufrieden. Nachteil ist halt wenn es richtig Heiss ist, keine Handschuhe trägt dann bekommt man schwarze Finger vom Gummi.


----------



## acid-driver (25. August 2009)

hey, gibts dich auch noch. meld dich doch mal im haard-thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pommespaul (31. August 2009)

Tach auch,
ich überlege mir auch die Ergon Griffe mit Bar Ends zu zu legen. Allerdings fahre ich einen sehr schmalen Cross Country Lenker von Syntace und wollte vorgher gern wissen, ob die GX2 die Lenkerbreite weiter verkleinern? Falls ja, um wieviele mm handelt es sich hierbei?
Besten Dank

Paul


----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Ich kann meine defekten Griffe einschicken und bekomme neue. Klasse Service @ ROSE!



das ging bei actionsports auch problemlos


----------



## aloha (31. August 2009)

Ergon hat mir aufgrund der schlechten Lackierung der Klemmringe angeboten, ein Paar neue zukommen zu lassen! Immerhin etwas.... das nehme ich doch gerne an!!


----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2009)

direkt von rti-sports oder vom händler?


----------



## aloha (2. September 2009)

direkt von RTI-Sports!! Auch wenn ich auf diese Mail lange warten musste.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (2. September 2009)

aloha schrieb:


> Ergon hat mir aufgrund der schlechten Lackierung der Klemmringe angeboten, ein Paar neue zukommen zu lassen! Immerhin etwas.... das nehme ich doch gerne an!!



Mir haben die geschrieben, dass sie keine einzelnen Klemmringe versenden können.
Egal, habe heute von ROSE meine nagelneuen Griffe bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennoh (3. September 2009)

Servus,

suche momentan auch noch gescheite Griffe. Gibts die Ergon GA1 auch mit kleinen Bar Ends wie bei den GX2?


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2009)

bennoh schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> suche momentan auch noch gescheite Griffe. Gibts die Ergon GA1 auch mit kleinen Bar Ends wie bei den GX2?



Nö gibt es nicht...


----------



## camirras (9. September 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wie breit die Ergon GA1 Griffe sind, einmal in L und einmal in S? 

Danke!


----------



## aloha (11. September 2009)

der S Griff ist genau 135 mm breit, davon fallen 15 mm für den Klemmring weg.


----------



## KevinhoBS (11. September 2009)

Ich bin auch absolut begeistert von den Ergon GX-1 - im Moment für mich auf Platz 1


----------



## Oshiki (11. September 2009)

S und L sind gleich breit. Bei der Größe geht es nur um den Umfang.


----------



## DeLocke (14. September 2009)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit auf die GA1 Griffe auch die Ergon Barends zu montieren?


----------



## acid-driver (14. September 2009)

immernoch nicht


----------



## Markus1577 (14. September 2009)

Hab Mir auch die GE-1 rausgelassen,kan nur sagen "geile Teile",hab au bissle Probleme (nach 3-4 Stunden biken)mit den Handgelenken gehabt.
Nun tut nixmehr weh!
Und die Optik find Ich auch klasse,Ich hab Sie aber in black.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (19. September 2009)

Also ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle Posts durchgelesen, aber hat denn niemand erst durch die Ergon Griffe Probleme mit den Händen bekommen?

Ich hatte eigentlich vorher keine wirklichen Probleme mit den Händen. Bloß mal bei längeren Downhills hatte ich danach bisschen Schmerzen, was aber wohl normal ist, da man sich ja ziemlich "festkrallt".

Hab mir dann vor ein paar Tagen die GE-1 rausgelassen und bin damit mal in der Stadt rumgefahren und stellte fest, dass ich gleich nach wenigen Minuten  ein sehr unangenehmes Gefühl in den Händen habe. Weiss gar nicht wie ich richtig Greifen soll, ist einfach alles so unbequem mit den Teilen.
Dachte ich könnte prophylaktisch die Teile benutzen um erst gar keine größeren Probleme zu bekommen, aber erst durch die Teile habe ich jetzt eingeschlafene Hände und unangenehme Gefühle.

Hat jemand die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht? Ist schon komisch...
Hoffe ich kann sie noch zurückgeben. Sind ja nicht mal auf ner Tour dabei gewesen. Das traue ich mich gar nicht - am Ende spür ich meine Hände gar nicht mehr.

PS: Es fühlt sich so an als würde der ganze Druck gezielt auf die mitte vom Handballen gerichtet - sehr unbequem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (20. September 2009)

Auf langen Strecken zahlen sich diese Griffe aus.
Wenn man mal >3h unterwegs ist weis man das erst zu richtig zu schätzen.


----------



## Haborym666 (20. September 2009)

@GibsonLesPaul: Versuch mal den Winkel der Griffe zu verändern dann gehen dir Schmerzen weg, war bei mir genauso. Einmal richtig eingestellt und du solltest keine Probleme mehr haben.


----------



## TheJohnny (20. September 2009)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> @GibsonLesPaul: Versuch mal den Winkel der Griffe zu verändern dann gehen dir Schmerzen weg, war bei mir genauso. Einmal richtig eingestellt und du solltest keine Probleme mehr haben.



Ja, kann ich bestätigen. Nach dem ersten Montageversuch hatte ich Schmerzen beim Bergauffahren - bergab waren sie schon die erhoffte Verbesserung. Trotzdem dachte ich, dass das so nicht bleiben könne. Ich habe den Winkel dann etwas flacher (in Richtung Horizontale) eingestellt und seitdem fahre ich schmerzfrei.


----------



## wiesi991 (20. September 2009)

hab mir für mein neurad nen gx2 rausgelassen - da ich meine handschuhe ohne gelpolster fahre (ich hab bis jetzt alle gelhandschuhe eher als störend empfunden - aber viell find ich doch nochmal was...) hatte ich nach dem downhill immer ein brutales kribbeln in den händen (ob soft oder hartgriffe egal) nja mit den ergons hab ich das zwar immer noch etwas aber bei weitem nicht mehr so heftig wie früher - und es geht auch schneller wieder weg! - der winkel is allerdings sehr wichtig - ich hab ihn eher so gewählt dass die griffe zu weit nach unten sind (minimal) was beim abfahren den vorteil hat dass sie sich fast wie normale griffe anfühlen und greifen und sonst die funktion voll erfüllt und zu ner aufrechteren sitzposition führt (also bei mir - dadurch auch weniger rückenprobleme als vorher) - außerdem waren mir lenkerhörnchen wichtig - und die gibts nirgens so formschön und effektiv....


----------



## jedy (20. September 2009)

fahre auch den ge1 in schwarz und bin rundum zufrieden. optik genial, feeling genial und da ich vorher keine schraubgriffe hat ist seitdem auch endlich die rutscherei vorbei


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (22. September 2009)

Woher weiss ich denn dann ob ich den Winkel der Griffe flacher ZU MIR oder VON MIR WEG einstellen muss? Immerhin geht die Skala an den Griffen ja in beide Richtungen und in der Anleitung steht nur, dass man die Griffe so einstellen soll, dass dieser Innenstop beim schalten und bremsen nicht im Weg ist - sonst nix!


----------



## acid-driver (22. September 2009)

innen ist doch eine 0 eingummiert. die sollte ca waagerecht stehen.


----------



## Black Evil (22. September 2009)

Ich würde sagen, dass muß man ausprobieren...bei jedem sind die Probleme mit den Händen ja auch verschieden. Schon aus anatomischen Gründen.
Pauschalisieren kann man da also nix...


----------



## aloha (22. September 2009)

@GibsonLesPaul
hatte auch das Problem mit den GA1 Griffen. Als sie neu drauf waren und ich das erste mal damit gefahren bin taten die Hände nach kurzer Zeit richtig weh. Ich dachte wenn das weiter so sein geht schmeiß ich die Teile wieder weg. So ein Problem hatte ich noch mit keinem Griff und ich bin schon viele gefahren. Nach ein Paar anderen Einstellungen und wohl einer Eingewöhnungszeit geht es jetzt. Super sind die Teile aber nicht, alleine schon weil das Gummi unglaublich weich ist und sich super schnell abreibt. Die Lackierung der grünen Klemmringe ist auch unter aller S***.

Ich nehme mal an dass sich die Hände genauso dran gewöhnen müssen wie an Schuhe mit einem starken Fußbett. Die sind anfangs auch unbequem und nach kurzer Zeit super bequem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpottloewe (22. September 2009)

Habe mir letzten Monat auch mal die GR2 gegönnt,
nach einer Testphase mit Schmerzen habe ich meine Einstellung gefunden und jetzt ists ne Wohltat,
Gruss Sven


----------



## neikless (23. September 2009)

ich fahre den GE1 und GA1 für Freeride/DH/Park und AM/Enduro - SUPER !!!


----------



## 20madmax08 (23. September 2009)

Hab mir jetzt ERGON GX2 CARBON  aus amiland geordert. Bin gespannt ob das ergo-zeug so gut ist und mir die finger nimma taub werden...


----------



## Dakar650 (24. September 2009)

Einfach das beste seit dem es Schokolade gibt  ;-)


----------



## TheJohnny (24. September 2009)

20madmax08 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt ERGON GX2 CARBON  aus amiland geordert. Bin gespannt ob das ergo-zeug so gut ist und mir die finger nimma taub werden...



Sicher, die dort billiger zu bekommen als hier???


----------



## microbat (24. September 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (15. Oktober 2009)

...vorhin beim fahren habe ich mich gefragt, ob es wohl sein könnte, dass die Ergons grundsätzlich nur für gerade Lenker ohne Kröpfung gedacht sind....??

Ich habe nämlich auch welche, aber immer noch starke Probleme selbst nach kurzen Strecken. Allerdings habe ich sie an einem relativ stark gekröpften Lenker montiert...
Es ist ein Gefühl, als ob ich hunderte Kilo auf den Händen abstützen muß und wenn ich regelmäßig fahre, habe ich eigendlich ständig Taubheitsgefühle und Bewegungsschmerzen in den Händen.


----------



## acid-driver (15. Oktober 2009)

welche griffe fährst du?

ich habe momentan meine gx2 mag an einem lenker mit ebensoviel kröpfung -> alles ok. 

parallel dazu habe ich noch die E1 am raceface atlas. hat etwas weniger glaub ich. -> alles super


----------



## varadero (15. Oktober 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> ...vorhin beim fahren habe ich mich gefragt, ob es wohl sein könnte, dass die Ergons grundsätzlich nur für gerade Lenker ohne Kröpfung gedacht sind....??



Hallo!

Ich fahre schon seit mehr als zwei Jahren die Ergon "Enduro" Griffe (ist jetzt wohl das Modell GE1).
Der Grifffkomfort ist (für mich) auch an einem sog. "Rizer" mit 12° Kröpfung sehr gut! 



 

 





 

 



Varadero


----------



## Black Evil (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi !

@varadero: Mit welcher Kamera machst du eigendlich diese Fotos ? Sehen gut aus.

Also ich fahre die ergon GR2. Sollte ich mal andere Modelle versuchen ? 
Ich finde Hörnchen eigendlich ganz praktisch.


----------



## varadero (16. Oktober 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> @varadero: Mit welcher Kamera machst du eigendlich diese Fotos ? Sehen gut aus.


Hallo Black Evil!

Das ist nichts besonderes, ein paar habe ich noch mit der alten CANON Ixus 40 gemacht, und die neueren sind mit einer CANON Ixus 970 IS geschossen (weil ich mich auf die alte Kamera draufgesetzt habe war leider das Display kaputt).

Varadero

PS: ich bin CANONifiziert!


----------



## Black Evil (16. Oktober 2009)

Naja, die Ixus 970 Is ist für mich schon eine überdurchschnittliche Kamera. Ich benutze derzeit noch eine gewonnene Panasonic DMC-FX10. 
Gegen das Teil macht mein Handy bessere Fotos.
Wenns um gute Fotos geht, darf ich die Canon EOS40D von meiner Freundin nehmen. Die hat mal Fotografin gelernt. Allerdings ist das ja ein echter Brocken, mit dem man viel zu unflexibel ist.
Momentan habe ich ein Auge auf die Ixus 110 geworfen, weil ich gern eine ultrakompakte Kamera mit Weitwinkel hätte. Auch sollen die HD-Videos ja durchaus interessant sein.

Das Display deiner Ixus 40 müßte man aber ganz easy tauschen können.

PS.: Bist du so früh (06:12h) schon auf der Arbeit, oder gehst du zH so früh online ?


----------



## varadero (16. Oktober 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Das Display deiner Ixus 40 müßte man aber ganz easy tauschen können.
> PS.: Bist du so früh (06:12h) schon auf der Arbeit, oder gehst du zH so früh online ?


Leider habe ich die 40er Ixus schon weggeworfen!
Ich hatte vorher eine CANON G1, mit der ich sehr viel Spaß hatte (viele manuelle Möglichkeiten), aber immer diesen Ziegel mitschleppen war auf dauer zu umständlich => daher habe ich jetzt eine solche Hosentaschenkamera! IXUS ist immer gut!! ;-)
Ich gehe (bzw. fahre ich mit dem Radl) ganz gerne so früh ins Büro, weil ich erstens dann rel. lange meine Ruhe habe, zweitens früher nach Hause gehen kann um noch etwas anderes zu tun und drittens bei Schlechtwetter ein wenig meinen ZA Saldo aufbauen kann, damit ich bei Schönwetter biken gehen kann!


----------



## sub-xero (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich demnächst, wenn mein neues Bike kommt (Rohloff-MTB).


----------



## 20madmax08 (16. Oktober 2009)

juchuu meine GX2 Carbon sind gekommen.... Dachte nicht das es so grosse unterschiede macht. nach ca. 20-30 km heut(auf der suche nach winterbekleidung)
diesmal keinerlei taube hände!!!


----------



## TheJohnny (16. Oktober 2009)

Na, herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Wenn Du keine Winterbekleidung gefunden hast, dann wundere Dich in der nahen Zukunft aber nicht über weiterhin taube Hände.

P.S.: Die Forumssoftware kann die Information des Lagesensors einer Digitalkamera nicht auslesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (16. Oktober 2009)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Ich demnächst, wenn mein neues Bike kommt (Rohloff-MTB).


Rohloff fahr ich lieber so:



 

 

 





 

 

 

 



Griff von Toxoholics - finde ich viel angenehmer als den originalen Drehgriff den ich ca. 3 Jahre gefahren bin.


----------



## Black Evil (17. Oktober 2009)

Was kostet der Toxoholic-Griff denn ?

Und schaltet man da beim Fahren nicht ab und zu unfreiwillig ?


----------



## varadero (17. Oktober 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Was kostet der Toxoholic-Griff denn ?
> 
> Und schaltet man da beim Fahren nicht ab und zu unfreiwillig ?


Der ist schweinetreuer!!!!  Ich habe was von 90 in Erinnerung.
Ausserdem ist es ja auch nur der "halbe" Griff, denn die Rohloff "Seiltrommel" innen wird weiterverwendet. 
Ich hatte das glück zufällig einen für 30 (_gebraucht_, aber ungenutz!) zu bekommen.
Lediglich die Befestigungsringe zur Klemmung aussen haben gefehlt, darum die BBB Stoppel.
Verschalten habe ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## Cawi (29. November 2009)

Hi
Kann mir mal wer erklären was der konkrete Unterschied zwischen den GE1 und den GA1 sagen?
Außer jetzt dass die einen für Enduro und die Anderen für Allmountain sind.
Würde mich über einen Vergleich sehr freuen!


----------



## acid-driver (29. November 2009)

die enduro haben noch einen "rand" zum lenkerinneren um ein abrutschen in die richtung zu vermeiden-


----------



## Cawi (1. Dezember 2009)

Dank schon mal. Das der einzige Unterschied?
Zu welchem würdet ihr raten?


----------



## andi1969 (1. Dezember 2009)

Cawi schrieb:


> Dank schon mal. Das der einzige Unterschied?
> Zu welchem würdet ihr raten?



Genau das ist der einzige Unterschied, hab beide zu Hause und fahr die GA1.


----------



## acid-driver (1. Dezember 2009)

siehste, ich hab die G E1 und bin damit voll und ganz zu frieden


----------



## Cawi (1. Dezember 2009)

Gut, dann werden es wahrscheinlich die GA1 werden.
Finde die sehen besser aus.
Noch was, kann man die Endkappen abnehmen?
Mich würden die goldenen Endkappen von KCNC reizen, und da wäre es doch nett wenn man den Griff nicht gleich demolieren müsste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicken12 (2. Dezember 2009)

ist beim Ga1 oder Ge1 eigentlich ein großer Unterschied zu einem normalen Griff zu spüren? Lohnt sich die Investition?


----------



## andi1969 (2. Dezember 2009)

chicken12 schrieb:


> ist beim Ga1 oder Ge1 eigentlich ein großer Unterschied zu einem normalen Griff zu spüren? Lohnt sich die Investition?



....ich spühr den schon...ohne Ergon Probleme mit den Händen und Verspannungen inkl. Migräne-Druckschmerzen an den Händen usw. , mit Ergon keines von beiden...


----------



## Alex791612 (7. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen den "amerikanischen" und den deutschen Ergon GR2 Griffen?

In Amiland sind die Griffe Neu 15â¬ billiger (trotz Versand)

Mit was fÃ¼r Schrauben werden die Griffe eigentlich am Lenker befestigt?
Torx, Innensechskant, ....???


----------



## Reese23 (7. Dezember 2009)

Alex791612 schrieb:


> Innensechskant



japp


----------



## Alex791612 (8. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> japp


 

wäre das dann Zoll Größen, sprich deutsche Sechskantschlüssel würden nicht passen


----------



## Reese23 (8. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die da andere Schrauben einsetzten... wissen tu ichs aber auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
wollte hier auch mal meinen Senf abgeben 
Ich hatte immer Probleme mit eingeschlafenen Händen und habe da auch einige Sachen getestet. Die Ergon Griffe GP1 hatte ich auch schon diese konnte ich nur ohne Handschuhe oder Handschuhe ohne Geleinsatz fahren. Ich denke mal das beides zusammen gerade wieder das gegenteil bewirkt hat. Somit bin ich zwar bei Ergon geblieben habe aber auf die GA1 gewechselt und finde die noch besser vom Umgreifen her und da kann ich auch wieder Handschuhe tragen. Also für mich sind die GA1  





gruß
thomas


----------



## Groudon (20. Dezember 2009)

hi leute,
ich würde mir gerne die Ergon GA1 in schwarz holen und dazu die Ritchey WCS SL Barends. Geht das denn überhaupt und wie dick sind die ergongriffe --- nicht das der übergang zu beschissen ausschaut.


----------



## *Holdi* (20. Dezember 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> hi leute,
> ich würde mir gerne die Ergon GA1 in schwarz holen und dazu die Ritchey WCS SL Barends. Geht das denn überhaupt und wie dick sind die ergongriffe --- nicht das der übergang zu beschissen ausschaut.


 
Hatte mir auch die Ergons mal geholt und wollte sie auch mit meinen Barends kombinieren. Dadurch daß die Ergons außen noch ihre Befestigungsringe haben, gibt es keinen schönen und harmonischen Übergang für die Handfläche. Da ich aber gerne mit dem Daumenballen der Handfläche auf dem Griff aufliege und die Barends nicht ganz vorne greife, hat mich dieser harte Übergang durch den zusätzlichen Alu-Ring erheblich gestört. Deswegen habe ich die Ergon wieder weggelassen und bin bei meiner alten Lösung geblieben.


----------



## acid-driver (20. Dezember 2009)

warum dann nicht gleich die griffe mit integrierten ergon-hörnchen kaufen?


----------



## Groudon (20. Dezember 2009)

Weil ich die hässlich finde. ^^ Optisch stört mich der Übergang jetzt nicht


----------



## *Holdi* (20. Dezember 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> warum dann nicht gleich die griffe mit integrierten ergon-hörnchen kaufen?


 
Weil mir die Griffe mit Hörnchern zu breit sind und ich die mit meinem schmalen Hände nicht gut genug greifen kann. 
Und mir ist der Übergang zu den Hörnchen am Ende durch den Befestigungsring zu hart ist. Ich greife oft zur Entspannung halb auf die Hörnchen und den Griff. Deshalb bin ich froh, daß meine alten Griffe auch bis zu den Hörnchen reichen.







LG Holdi


----------



## gigawatt (31. Dezember 2009)

Ahoi,

ich hab gestern neue GR2 Carbon Griffe bekommen. Jetzt hab ich ein Problem mit den Spacern, die dabei waren. Die sind bei mir beide völlig identisch.
Das bedeutet, die Nut des einen Spacers passt genau auf die Nut in dem Griff. Aber die Nut des zweiten Spacers sitzt um 180° verdreht, weil er zum ersten Spacer identisch und nicht (wie man es eigentlich meinen sollte) spiegelverkehrt ist.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen und mir sagen, ob das auch so geht, oder vielleicht kann jemand mal kurz seine Endkappe abmontieren und mir sagen, ob bei ihm die Öffnung vom Spacerring immer mit der Nut vom Griff in einer Linie liegt. Ich vermute dass in meinem Griffset einfach ein falscher Spacer mitgeliefert wurde. Hab schon Angst das reklamieren zu müssen.
Danke und Gruß


----------



## flyingscot (31. Dezember 2009)

Bei meinen uralten Ergons hier in der Schublade sind auch identische Spacer dabei. Und die Nut passt auf der einen Seite nur bei einer bestimmten Einstellung des BarEnds mit dem BarEnd überein. Aber es ist völlig egal wo die Nut liegt. Von daher: alles ok.


----------



## gigawatt (31. Dezember 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Bei meinen uralten Ergons hier in der Schublade sind auch identische Spacer dabei. Und die Nut passt auf der einen Seite nur bei einer bestimmten Einstellung des BarEnds mit dem BarEnd überein. Aber es ist völlig egal wo die Nut liegt. Von daher: alles ok.



Danke fürs Nachsehen. Erm - sorry der Nachfrage - ist das wirklich egal wo die Öffnung des Rings liegt? Ich mein idealerweise liegt die Öffnung doch mit dem Schlitz des Griffes und der Schraubenklemmung des Hörnchens überein. Wenn der Schlitz vom Aluring woanders liegt, kann er sich doch nicht verformen und die Klemmwirkung ist weg. Oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## flyingscot (5. Januar 2010)

Der Ring verformt sich trotzdem wie gewohnt.

Bei einigen Sattelklemmen ist es ähnlich: die Nut der Klemme soll ausdrücklich nicht mit der Nut des Sattelrohrs übereinstimmen (steht z.B. bei der Syntace-Klemme in der Anleitung). Keine Ahnung was das für Vorteile/Nachteile hat, es funktioniert jedenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigawatt (5. Januar 2010)

Jo. Danke. Habs mir noch mal überlegt und das müsste funktionieren. Ist ja ne gleichmässige Flächenklemmung.

Hab die Teile jetzt montiert. Alles prima!


----------



## EmDoubleU (4. Februar 2010)

Ahoi!

Ich habe bei meinem Fuel Ex vorhin die dünnen, recht harten Bontrager-Griffe gegen die Ergon GA1 in Größe L ausgetauscht und war beim montieren doch etwas erstaunt darüber, wie mistig schwer die Endstöpsel in den Lenker gehen. Zur Info, verbaut ist der originale Bontrager Race Alu mit 690mm Breite und 40mm Rise.

Auf jeden Fall funktionierte das erst ansatzweise unter Zuhilfenahme eines Hammers, als ich die eckigen Stege auf den Endstöpseln mit einem Messer etwas runder und vor allem auch rundum kürzer geschnitten habe. Die Griffe an sich paßten aber perfekt und ließen sich unkompliziert und sauber ausrichten.

Nur halt die Geschichte mit den Endstöpseln hat mich etwas irritiert. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen beim Montieren der GA1 gemacht?


----------



## wilbur.walsh (4. Februar 2010)

Jo, hier auch bei meinem Fuel Ex, allerdings habe ich die race XXX lite handlebar von bontrager. ich musste den Gummistöpsel erst zurecht schneiden um den überhaupt ansatzweise reinzubekommen. 
Ach, GA1 in Small. Hab sehr kleine Hände (7,5). Früher hatte ich die GR2.


----------



## EmDoubleU (4. Februar 2010)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> ... früher hatte ich die GR2...


 
Hi,

dito, die fahre ich auch an meinem alten Trek 8000. Aber mit einem eher gemischten Fazit, denn bei holprigen Passagen konnte ich den Lenker durch die Flügel irgendwie schlecht greifen, so dass ich immer das Gefühl hatte, es haut einem die Lenkstange aus der Hand. Bei längeren, eher stupiden Passagen war die vergrößerte Handauflage natürlich angenehm.

Aber zumindest ging bei den GR2 mit den Magnesium-Hörnchen die Endkappe wesentlich leichter in das Lenkerrohr...


----------



## wilbur.walsh (4. Februar 2010)

sag mal, ich hatte die zuvor auch auf meinen 8500er. und genau das gleiche problem, wie du. deshalb fürs neue radl die ga1 besorgt. 



Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dito, die fahre ich auch an meinem alten Trek 8000. Aber mit einem eher gemischten Fazit, denn bei holprigen Passagen konnte ich den Lenker durch die Flügel irgendwie schlecht greifen, so dass ich immer das Gefühl hatte, es haut einem die Lenkstange aus der Hand. Bei längeren, eher stupiden Passagen war die vergrößerte Handauflage natürlich angenehm.
> 
> Aber zumindest ging bei den GR2 mit den Magnesium-Hörnchen die Endkappe wesentlich leichter in das Lenkerrohr...


----------



## biker-wug (4. Februar 2010)

Welche Größe GA1 fahrt ihr bei Handschuhgröße 8?

Hab mir auf Empfehlung von Ergon die L bestellt, fühlen sich aber dick an, konnte aber ncoh nicht damit fahren.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (4. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab 7,5 (richtung 8) und hab die S genommen. Gefahren bin ich damit aber noch nicht. Kann auch nicht, muss warten bis der Bruch ausheilt. Vom Greifen fühlt es sich aber sehr ok an.


----------



## ADO (4. Februar 2010)

Ich habe die hier drauf :
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/ga1-leichtbau

bin sehr zufrieden !!


----------



## EmDoubleU (4. Februar 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Welche Größe GA1 fahrt ihr bei Handschuhgröße 8? Hab mir auf Empfehlung von Ergon die L bestellt, fühlen sich aber dick an, konnte aber ncoh nicht damit fahren.


 
Hi,

mit Größe 8 bist Du meinem Wissen nach eher genau zwischen S und L und solltest bei Gelegenheit vielleicht wirklich mal die S antesten. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, empfiehlt Ergon die L ab Größe 8,5.

Ich hab je nach Handschuh bzw. Farbrikat Größe 9 bis 9,5 und kann bei den GA1 in Größe L mit dem längsten (Mittel)finger die Handinnenfläche beim Umgreifen noch ganz leichten berühren - für mich vom Gefühl her optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.Neu RTISports (5. Februar 2010)

Da erinnert sich Carpman richtig!

Bei allen Ergon Griffen (ausgeschlossen ist die GX-Serie) gilt folgendes:

Größe S: 6,5 - 8,5 / Größe L: 8,5 - 10,5

Hierbei ist noch zu erwähnen, dass sich die Größen im Durchmesser, sprich der Dicke und nicht in der Länge unterscheiden!


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (19. Februar 2010)

mal ein kleines OT aus uebersee.

die dinger sind hier in den usa der letzte schrei, da faehrt jeder zweite ergon griffe!


----------



## Doc Hollyday (20. Februar 2010)

Dabei haben die in USA in der MTB action vor ein paar Jahren zur Markteinführung einen supermiesen Test gehabt.


----------



## Black Evil (20. Februar 2010)

Mal sone Frage nebenher : Kann es sein, dass es bei Problemen mit den Händen auch sehr hilfreich sein kann, Griffe mit größerem Durchmasser zu verwenden ?

Ich hatte mal Odi LockOns und die waren etwas dicker und angenehmer als meiner Alten.


----------



## Raesfeld (20. Februar 2010)

Nehmts mir nicht übel, wenn ich nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen möchte 

Meine Frage: Hat jemand die weißen Ergon (GA1 oder GE1) Griffe?

Wie sieht es mit der Farbe aus, vergilben die nach gewisser Zeit (fahre ausschließlich mit Handschuhen) ?
Gibt es sonstige Probleme mit den hellen von Ergon?

Hab vor mein Nerve XC 6 mit weißem Vorbau und weißem Lenker etwas aufzuwerten. Weiße Griffe würden natürlich vorzüglich passen. ;-)


----------



## EmDoubleU (20. Februar 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Nehmts mir nicht übel, wenn ich nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen möchte  ...


 
Hi,

musst Du ja auch nicht, die Suche spuckt bei den Begriffen "ergon+weiß" für den Thread hier doch auch Feedback aus... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5878842&highlight=ergon+wei%DF#post5878842


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (20. Februar 2010)

Super! Danke!

Vielleicht sollte ich die Scott Performance Lock On nehmen? Die sind ca. 50/50 Weiß/Schwarz. Oder ich nehm einfach schwarze...


----------



## Werner Amort (28. März 2010)

gibs die kurzen ergon barends eigentlich auch einzeln?
ich find die recht schick  und mutmaßlich auch funktionell griff hab ich aber lieber einen runden dünnen


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2010)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> gibs die kurzen ergon barends eigentlich auch einzeln?
> ich find die recht schick  und mutmaßlich auch funktionell griff hab ich aber lieber einen runden dünnen



Nein.....


----------



## F1895 (28. März 2010)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> gibs die kurzen ergon barends eigentlich auch einzeln?
> ich find die recht schick  und mutmaßlich auch funktionell griff hab ich aber lieber einen runden dünnen



Ich denke ja ...

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/files/files/view/726/ERG_Bike_WB_2010_web_090930.pdf

(Seite 24)


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (29. März 2010)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> gibs die kurzen ergon barends eigentlich auch einzeln?
> ich find die recht schick  und mutmaßlich auch funktionell griff hab ich aber lieber einen runden dünnen



Einfach mal bei deinem Händler nachfragen, der sollte sie auf jeden Fall bestellen können!

Grüße


----------



## andi1969 (29. März 2010)

C.Neu RTISports schrieb:


> Einfach mal bei deinem Händler nachfragen, der sollte sie auf jeden Fall bestellen können!
> 
> Grüße



Die passen aber nur auf/an die Ergon Griffe, nicht auf einen normalen Griffda ist der Durchmesser anders.


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (29. März 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Die passen aber nur auf/an die Ergon Griffe, nicht auf einen normalen Griffda ist der Durchmesser anders.



Stimmt, passen nur auf Ergon Griffkörper!


----------



## mamima (29. März 2010)

ich habe die bar ends direkt angeschraubt (ist ja auch ein Spannring drin)
danach kommen die neuen Cube Griffe -- sitzt und passt alles wunderbar.

Nur ob man die Bar Ends einzeln bestellen kann weiß ich nicht.


----------



## wasp200 (31. März 2010)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die GX 2 für mein Scale gekauft und habe beim Händler auch nachgefragt ob es die Bar-Ends einzeln gibt bzw. es Sinn macht nur Ergon Bar-Ends mit anderen Griffen zu kombinieren, er meinte es ist nicht die beste Lösung könnte aber klappen!

Ich finde die GX 2 für ein Hardtail gerade richtig = und das Gefühl das es mir bei wilderen Abfahrten den Lenker aus der Hand schlägt hatte ich (bis jetzt!?!?) noch nicht!


----------



## Black Evil (31. März 2010)

Weiß eigendlich jemand, für welche Kröpfung die Ergons geeignet sind ? 

Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass meine Handprobleme daher rühren, dass ich die Dinger an  einem relativ schmalen Lenker von 620mm mit einer Kröpfung von 9° fahre.

Ich ertappe mich nämlich immer dabei, wie ich mit der Außenseite der Hand (gegenüber vom Daumen) nach vorne drehe, weil diese Position angenehmer ist. Fasse ich die Griffe so wie es soll, kommt es mir unnatürlich vor und ich bekomme nach kurzer Fahrt auch Schmerzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (31. März 2010)

ich fahre die enduro auf 11 ° und habe null problem!


----------



## acid-driver (4. April 2010)

wollte heute meine ergon E1 griffe an meinen truvativ boobar bauen. 
leider passen die ergon-plasitk-stopfen nicht 

gibts da welche mit größerem durchmesser?


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wollte heute meine ergon E1 griffe an meinen truvativ boobar bauen.
> leider passen die ergn-plasitk-stopfen nicht
> 
> gibts da welche mit größerem durchmesser?



Tape drum wickeln.....


----------



## acid-driver (4. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Tape drum wickeln.....



ich dachte jetzt an eine "saubere" lösung


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich dachte jetzt an eine "saubere" lösung



*Sauberes Tape darumwinden.....sieht doch keiner wenns eingebaut ist*


----------



## Grandfather (7. April 2010)

Ich gebe es auch zu: vor einem Jahr hab ich mir die GX2 Magnesium ans Carver Pure 170 2009 gebaut, am Eigenbau wollte ich sie auch nicht vermissen und hab mittlerweile den zweiten Satz in Benutzung.
Wir haben 2009 die GX2 Magnesium und die GX2 Carbon gewogen - die Magnesium waren etwa 20g leichter, dafür aber die Hälfte günstiger ... nur so am Rande


----------



## DaBoom (7. April 2010)

So, meiner einer hat von den GE zu den GA1 und schlussendlich zu den fizik XC Grips gewechselt.
Meine Flossen kommen mit den Griffen bestens zu recht.


----------



## Rhombus (7. April 2010)

Ich habe die Griffe letztens wieder demontiert. Ich habe zig verschiedene Einstellungen ausprobiert und kam irgendwie nicht damit klar. Jetzt fahre ich wieder Foam/Mossgummi-Griffe.

Ich denke, dem einen passen Sie, dem anderen nicht....

Ich hab sie übrigens gerade bei eBay eingestellt.....


----------



## felixh. (24. April 2010)

Hab mal eine Frage. Zurzeit fahre ich mit normalen Griffen plus alten Cannondale BarEnds - welche obwohl sie bestimmt doppelt so groß sind wie die von den GX3, inklusive Schrauben nur 70g pro Stueck wiegen. Moechte die Bar Ends eigentlich auch nicht missen. 
Kann ich also auch GP1 Leichtbau (Groeße S) oder GX1 kaufen, und meine alten Barends weiterbenutzen, oder bueße ich da Funktion versus GX3 ein?

Wie fallen die GX1 von der Groeße her aus - eher wie die S oder wie die L??? Hab lieber duenne Griffe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheJohnny (24. April 2010)

Die stützende Fläche der GX1, wo die Handinnenfläche draufliegt, ist kleiner als die der GP1 L. Aber was meinst Du bloß im Zusammenhang mit Ergon Griffen mit dünnen Griffen? Für dünne Griffe nimm lieber Moosgummigriffe.


----------



## felixh. (24. April 2010)

Naja, mit Duenn meine ich halt, dass ich bei dickeren Griffen mehr Kraft brauche zum halten...

Haette halt gerne einen duennen Griff, plus die Plattform fuer den Handballen. Zurzeit leg ich den Handballen halt auf den Lenker, und Hand uebers Bar End, nur waere eine richtige Auflage sicherlich etwas ergonomischer bzw fehlt mir bisher dann schon stark die Kontrolle wenn ich den Handballen auf den Lenker leg.


----------



## Graf Kroko (25. April 2010)

felixh. schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage. Zurzeit fahre ich mit normalen Griffen plus alten Cannondale BarEnds - welche obwohl sie bestimmt doppelt so groß sind wie die von den GX3, inklusive Schrauben nur 70g pro Stueck wiegen. Moechte die Bar Ends eigentlich auch nicht missen.
> Kann ich also auch GP1 Leichtbau (Groeße S) oder GX1 kaufen, und meine alten Barends weiterbenutzen, oder bueße ich da Funktion versus GX3 ein?
> 
> Wie fallen die GX1 von der Groeße her aus - eher wie die S oder wie die L??? Hab lieber duenne Griffe...



1. Geht problemlos, die Kombi GP1 / GX1 mit Extra Hörnchen hatte ich auch lange Zeit am Rad. Mussten in erster Linie deshalb weichen, weil sich die Hundeleine gerne darin verfangen hat.

2. Durchmesser: die GX1 fallen meiner Erinnerung nach eher klein aus. Man korrigiere mich hier bitte. 

Olli


----------



## felixh. (25. April 2010)

Vielen Dank. Dann wirds wohl GP1 oder GX1....


----------



## Swordper (26. April 2010)

Kann die Ergon-Griffe empfehlen. Ich fahre die jetzt 1000km. Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir die mit den kleinen Hörnchen kaufen. Da ich etwas aufs Gewicht meines Rades achte, welche empfehlt ihr mir in diesem Falle?


----------



## TheJohnny (26. April 2010)

Die mit den *kleinen* Hörnchen werden wohl leichter sein als die mit den *grossen* Hörnchen. 
Ansonsten: Lies selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swordper (26. April 2010)

Dankeschön


----------



## Black Evil (26. April 2010)

An alle die noch keine Lösung gefunden haben und noch keinen geringer gekröpften,breiteren Lenker probiert haben : Macht es !

Ich habe von 9°,580mm breit, auf 5°,660mm breit gewechselt und bin scht sprachlos über die Verbesserung. Klar spürt man nach 40km immer noch die Hände, aber diese Taubheitsgefühle und tagelangen dumpfen Nervenschmerzen sind bei mir weg.


----------



## Swordper (26. April 2010)

Die normalen gp1 hab ich im Moment noch dran auf nem 730er Lenker und bisher war nix. Wo steht die Gradzahl?


----------



## EmDoubleU (3. Juni 2010)

Hi,



Carpman schrieb:


> .... bei mir sind die GA1 schon wieder vom Lenker genommen worden und doch wieder durch die schlankeren GX1-Flügelchen ersetzt worden.
> 
> Mich haben die GA1 bzgl. eingeschlafener Hände und Dämpfung (wohlgemerkt am Fully) nicht überzeugen können, also beiße ich wieder in den sauren Apfel und nehme das etwas schlechtere Greifgefühl bei den holprigen Passagen in Verbindung mit den breiteren Handauflagen lieber in Kauf.


 
... kurze Rückmeldung zu den GX1 nach den nächsten rund 600km am Fully: Ich bin absolut zufrieden, der schlanker ausgeführte Griff sorgt anscheinend dafür, dass man die GX1 auch in rauerem Gelände recht vernünftig umgreifen kann, die Stabilisierung der Handgelenke und der Handstellung insgesamt ist trotzdem super. 

Für mich sind GX1-Griffe daher der bisher beste Kompromiss - wie gesagt, die GA1 haben mich persönlich dagegen überhaupt nicht überzeugt.


----------



## F1895 (3. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre die GX1 jetzt seit ca. 7.000 km und bin hoch zufrieden und würde nichts anderes mehr fahren wollen.


----------



## felixh. (3. Juni 2010)

So hab jetzt neben den GX1, noch die GE1. Prinzipiell finde ich die Ergons gut, aber die Aussenklemmung finde ich bescheurt. Gerade beim GE1, verliert man da 2,5cm Lenker pro Seite, weil man weiter nach innen greifen muss. Dazu ist die Klemmschnalle vom GE1 noch sackschwer. Werde die Klemmung des GX1 daher für beide Griffe benutzen, da diese nicht nur deutlich leichter (-35g, für ein Paar) sondern auch noch etwas schmäler ist.

Noch dazu ist der GE1 selbst in Small für meine Hände deutlich zu breit, so wirklich von Ergonomie kann man da also nicht sprechen. Hier bräuchte es einfach mehr Größen. Statt 135mm, wären 115mm deutlich besser bei meinen Händen.

Der GX1 ist an sich super, aber hier rutsche ich mit den Händen immer nach innen weg, auf technischen Stücken. Sonst wären sie perfekt. Die GE1 hab ich mir gekauft, damit ich einen Griff hab, wo ich nicht nach innen wegrutsche, was auch prinzpiell funktioniert, nur sind sie halt auch wieder zu breit. Wenn ich außen richtig anfasse, bleiben mir bis zum inneren Stop noch über 2cm, womit dieser Nutzlos wird (und Konsequenterweise werde ich ihn daher absägen).

Die größen bei Ergon müssten neben der Handlänge, einfach auch nach der der Handbreite unterscheiden. Klar kommen dann warscheinlich 7-8 Größen pro Griff raus, aber ohne dass kann man nicht wirklich von Ergonomie sprechen....

Gibt es vernünftige Schraubgriffe die innen angeschraubt werden, und für schmale Hände geeignet sind?


----------



## Franki1a (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo, bin am überlegen, mir Ergon Griffe zu besorgen. Schwanke zwischen GX3 und GR2 GrößeS. Da die Griffe nicht allzu dick sein sollen meine Frage. Weiß jemand, welcher der beiden Griffe dünner ausfällt?

Grüße Frank


----------



## EmDoubleU (8. Juni 2010)

Franki1a schrieb:


> ... GX3 und GR2 GrößeS. Da die Griffe nicht allzu dick sein sollen meine Frage. Weiß jemand, welcher der beiden Griffe dünner ausfällt? ...


 
Hi,

wenn keiner schneller ist, kann ich Dir das heute abend ausmessen: Durchmesser im runden Teil und Flügellänge. 
Meine Frau hat die GP1 in Small an ihrem Rad.


----------



## Franki1a (8. Juni 2010)

Das wäre super. Mir geht es darum, so viel Kontrolle bergab zu haben.

Grüße Frank


----------



## EmDoubleU (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo Frank,

ein Bild ist sicherlich doch besser als irgendwelche Zahlen per Messchieber aufgenommen... 

... nachfolgend die GP1 in "small" sowie die GX1. Der Griffkörper ist ja nahezu identisch, egal ob mit Hörnchen oder ohne bzw. Leichtbau oder normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (8. Juni 2010)

oh, das ist komisch. ich hatte das gefühl, dass der gx-griff einen deutlich geringeren durchmesser hat. liegt ansich auch nahe, wenn er leichter sein soll^^


----------



## Franki1a (8. Juni 2010)

@Markus

vielen Dank für die Bilder. Wie kommst Du mit den GX-Griffen denn zu recht? Hast Du Probleme bei Abfahrten?

Grüße Frank


----------



## EmDoubleU (8. Juni 2010)

Franki1a schrieb:


> ... wie kommst Du mit den GX-Griffen denn zu recht? Hast Du Probleme bei Abfahrten? ...


 
Hi,

man muss zwar relativierend dazu sagen, dass ich mit meinem Tourenfully seltener in technisch anspruchsvollem Gelände unterwegs bin, aber auch dort haben mich die GX1 absolut überzeugt. Das kann ich aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen mit den GR2 in large, den GP1 in large und in small, den GA1 in large und den GX1 sagen - für mich ist die GX-Reihe der gelungenste Kompromiss aus einer Unterstützung des Handgelenks einerseits und einem sicheren Lenkergriff andererseits.

GR2 waren auf monotonen Abschnítten toll, im Technischen aber extrem unsicherer Lenkergriff. Die GA1 waren im Technischen bestens, dafür pennten mir da die Hände auf den eher gleichmäßigen Passagen recht schnell ein.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (11. Juni 2010)

Wollte gestern meine GX2 auf einen weißen Lenker von Controltech schieben - ja Pustekuchen. No chance, trotz aller Hausmittel wie Spüli und Seife.  Ich vermute mal, da auch die Brems- und Schaltgriffe kaum draufgingen, daß der scheiß Lenker vom Durchmesser ein wenig zu dick war - Folge der Lackierung? Hat jemand erfolgreich solche Ergons auf einem weißen Lenker montiert?


----------



## PNY (17. Juni 2010)

MAM schrieb:


> Ich fahre sie im Winter und wenn es nicht zu heiss ist. Im Sommer sind sie schnell glitschig, wenn man ohne Handschuhe fährt. Da nehme ich dann meistens einfache Schaumstoffgriffe für 2 Euro. Die werden zwar schnell pekig, aber da hat man mit verschwitzten Händen immer noch den besten Grip, finde ich.
> Auf Handschuhe habe ich im Sommer keinen Bock.
> 
> Gruß



Sorry, zwar schon was her, aber probiere mal "Odaban", das ist ein Antitranspirant für alles was am Körper zum schwitzen neigt.

Einfach mal nach googeln und ausprobieren, dann klappt es auch mit den Ergon's.


----------



## Taxoffice! (24. Juni 2010)

Ich habe noch ein paar neue GE1 in s, brauche allerdings L. Wenn jemand tauschen möchte, bitte melden. Würden sie aber auch verkaufen für 26 inklusive Versand


----------



## wilbur.walsh (24. Juni 2010)

Welche Farbe Tax-Office?


----------



## Taxoffice! (24. Juni 2010)

Schwarz/Grau
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/16000_0.jpg


----------



## homerjay (25. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mir letztens die Ergon GA1 gekauft und bald wieder abmontiert, weil ich schon nach kurzer Zeit schmerzen in den Händen beim fahren bekommen habe. Außerdem sind mir dann nachts die Hände eingeschlafen, und zwar alle Finger, das heißt, mit den Griffen habe ich mir sowohl Median- als auch Ulnarnerv gequetscht. 
Verdrehen hat nichts gebracht und Einstelltips gibt es von Ergon weder in der Anleitung noch im Internet.
Eindeutig die mit Abstand schlechtesten Griffe die ich mir in 20 Jahren Mountainbiken zugelegt habe. Ich fahre jetzt wieder die Syntace Moto und alle Probleme sind weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstBlond (25. Juni 2010)

ich habe jetzt nicht alle 700+ Antworten gelesen. Ich fahre sie auch, aber an meinem "Pendlerrad" - für Touren finde ich sie schon bequem. Allerdings stelle ich nach vielen 1000 km fest, dass die Teile schmierig werden (Ursache wohl eine Kombi aus Schweiss und UV). Das habe ich bei anderen Griffen noch nicht gehabt.
Ich hatte noch nicht darüber nachgedacht die Teile jetzt ans MTB zu bauen. Warum nicht (ausser der sehr, sehr hohe Preis)? 
Ich frage mich allerdings, ob ich am MTB nicht mehr "Bewegungsfreiheit" an den Griffen möchte. Für Touren sicher okay, aber für mehr ungleichmaessigeres Gelände - ich weiss nicht...


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (28. Juni 2010)

Gibt es denn eigentlich einen Trick wie man die Winkelneigung beider Griffe annähernd gleich einstellen kann?

Oder geht das nur per Augenmaß?


----------



## kampfgnom (28. Juni 2010)

Das Augenmaß ist da schon sehr gut. Würde mal behaupten so etwa +-2°
Du kannst sehr genau beurteilen, ob zwei Linien parallel oder windschief sind. Zur Not also zwei Lineale o.ä. auf die Hörnchen legen. Diese größere Länge verdeutlicht Fehler.


----------



## PNY (2. Juli 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eigentlich einen Trick wie man die Winkelneigung beider Griffe annähernd gleich einstellen kann?
> 
> Oder geht das nur per Augenmaß?




   Man könnte das Rad auf den Kopf stellen, unter dem Lenker, im freien Bereich (links und rechts vom Vorbau), zwei gleich hohe Holzklötzer oder ähnliches unterlegen. Eine Griffseite mit dem Flügel dient nun als Referenz, Abstand Flügel zum Boden messen und auf der anderen Seite den Flügel ausrichten bis es vom Maß her übereinstimmt.

  Übrigens, warum ich eigentlich hier bin, 
  habe mir eben meine ersten GC2 gekauft und wollte sie montieren und lese nun in der Bedienungsanleitung, dass die Griffe nicht für dünnwandige Carbon- und Alulenker geeignet sind.

  Ich habe einen Ritchey Lenker PRO mit 2-fach konifiziertem Aluminium 2014 T 6. Zählt das schon zu Dünnwandig? Meine vorherigen Lenkerstopfen konnte ich bei diesem Lenker nicht mehr benutzen, weil sie keinen Halt mehr gefunden hatten.

  Mal sehen, ob die Ergonstopfen passen.


----------



## thomasbee (14. Juli 2010)

Also,

meine Hände sind leider auch Ergon inkompatibel. Verkaufe daher neuwertige Griffe GP1-s, allerdings für Rohloff/Nexus, d.h. rechter Griff ist kürzer. 

Hier meine Anzeige im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Carol (14. August 2010)

für kleine Foten (gr 7-8) würdet ihr mir eher die Ergon GA1 oder GX1 empfehlen?
Soll eher zum Tourenfahren und ab und an mal durch die Eifel sein.

Gruss
Carol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (14. August 2010)

Carol schrieb:


> für kleine Foten (gr 7-8) würdet ihr mir eher die Ergon GA1 oder GX1 empfehlen?...


 
Hi,

warum nimmst Du an, dass das etwas mit der Größe der Hände zu tun hat? 

Zumindest die GA1 gibt es in zwei Größen und sie sind grundsätzlich völlig andere - weil einfach nur runde - Griffe als die GX1 mit schlankem Griff aber trotzdem vergrößerter Handauflage...


----------



## Rumas (30. August 2010)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser die GA1 - S an ihrer dicksten Stelle haben.
Die L sollen 35mm haben , ist das bei den S auch so oder sind die Schlanker...


----------



## acid-driver (30. August 2010)

schlanker sind sie auf jeden fall. kann allerdings leider garade nicht messen, da ich das rad nicht zur hand habe...


----------



## Mistkerl (31. August 2010)

Nabend,

ich habe mir heute die GX1 gekauft. Ich bin eben das erste mal mit den neuen Griffen gefahren und bin schon begeistert. Komme super parat mit den Griffen. Vorher habe ich nur Acros und Ritchey Ergo gefahren. Die Ergon Griffe sind viel angenehmer. Mit den alten Griffen hatte ich immer Probleme, das mit die Hände bzw. Gelenke nach langen Touren (40km oder mehr) weht taten. Ob das mit den neuen noch immer so ist werde ich noch posten. Die Tour folgt


----------



## sugarbiker (2. September 2010)

Hallo,
kam leider gar nicht klar mit den Ergon GX2 Griffen - Lenkerhörnchen auf einem Enduro Lenker passt nicht wirklich....

Hier zum Verkauf

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=301991


----------



## Radler-01 (9. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mal ne kurze Frage: hat schonmal jemand die ga1 für gripshift selber gekürzt. meine alten onza-gummis sind vom griffdurchmesser doch kleiner als die gripshift-dreh-gummis. jetzt überlege ich ergon-griffe zu nehmen, wollte aber nicht die gp1 nehmen.


----------



## Aragonion (13. September 2010)

Ich hab die GP1 je 2x und auch 2x gekürzt in der Breite um nicht über 60 cm Breite gesammt zu kommen mit Lenker.
Kein Problem die in Gärungslade sauber durch zu sägen.


----------



## auktionadm (29. Dezember 2010)

Meine Ergon GC3 Lenkergriffe zusammen mit meinen XTR Dual Control Schaltbremshebeln sind für mich perfekt abgestimmt:


----------



## kampfgnom (29. Dezember 2010)

Die Bremshebel sind viel zu waagerecht eingestellt, so knicken Dir die Handgelenke viel zu sehr ab...


----------



## Haborym666 (30. Dezember 2010)

Bist du Edward mit den Scherenhänden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auktionadm (30. Dezember 2010)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> Bist du Edward mit den Scherenhänden?


Dual Control lässt sich für mich besser in die leichten Gänge schalten wenn die Schaltbremshebel mehr nach oben eingestellt sind, da meine äußeren Fingerflächen von den Ergon Griffen zu den Hebeln besser rankommen.

Oder wie schaltet ihr mit Dual Control?


----------



## kampfgnom (30. Dezember 2010)

Dafür kannst Du so unmöglich mit Fingern in Bremsbereitschaft fahren, das ergäbe ein bilderbuchmäßiges Karpaltunnelsyndrom...


----------



## auktionadm (30. Dezember 2010)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Dafür kannst Du so unmöglich mit Fingern in Bremsbereitschaft fahren, das ergäbe ein bilderbuchmäßiges Karpaltunnelsyndrom...


Meine Finger sind so noch nie eingeschlafen, aber ich fahre sowieso meistens mit den Händen an den Ergon Barends. Zur Bremsbereitschaft war ich immer schnell genug.


----------



## acid-driver (30. Dezember 2010)

auktionadm schrieb:


> Oder wie schaltet ihr mit Dual Control?




zum glück garnicht


----------



## Isar 1 (3. Februar 2012)

Hab nicht alles gelesen aber die Ergons mit Flügel sind anscheinend für zügige Gangart im Gelände nicht geeignet. Hat jemand die hier schon probiert? 
http://www.sq-lab.com/content/view/347/209/lang,de/


----------



## EmDoubleU (3. Februar 2012)

Isar 1 schrieb:


> Hab nicht alles gelesen aber die Ergons mit Flügel sind anscheinend für zügige Gangart im Gelände nicht geeignet. ...


 
Hi,

vielleicht hättest Du doch den Thread doch lesen sollen, denn es gibt durchaus "Flügelgriffe" von Ergon, die auch für den sicheren Griff im Gelände geeignet sind...  

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind das z.B. die relativ schmal geschnittenen Ergon GX1, die einerseits einen sicheren Umgriff und andererseits die Unterstützung des Handgelenks ermöglichen.


----------



## kampfgnom (3. Februar 2012)

Zudem ist "zügige Gangart im Gelände" ein dehnbarer Begriff. Für AM-Touren und Co. taugen m.E. auch noch sehr ausgeprägte Griffformen. Und wenn die Quote verblockter Trails nicht zu hoch wird gehen auch die noch problemlos. 
In den Alpen habe ich lieber nicht einschlafende Hände als das letzte Quäntchen mehr Grip.


----------



## Isar 1 (7. Februar 2012)

Die "Unterstützung des Handgelenks" ist meiner Meinung nach das Problem, da das bedeutet, dass das Handgelenk unterstützt wird und somit nicht nach unten abknicken kann, wenn das allerdings nicht mehr geht kann ich mich nicht nach vorne abstützen wenn ich hart bremse oder an einer Wurzel hängenbleibe.

Mir würde ein bischen mehr Auflagefläche ganz außen vollkommen reichen.


----------



## Königwagner (12. Februar 2012)

Habe gerade mal an zwei Bikes die neuen Cube Ergo Griffe http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1173/a55423/ergo-griff-logon.html?mfid=41 montiert. Der günstige Preis wird u. a. durch die recht einfache Klemmung erreicht. Zwei Schrauben und kleine Druckplatten übertragen das Anzugsmoment. Das geht beim Alu Lenker ohne Probleme. Ich fahre an einem Rad den Procraft PRC HB1 Riser, ein Alu/Karbon MIx und da werden beim anziehen der Schrauben die Lenkerenden verformt, sodass ich es vorgezogen habe, das noch nicht im Fahrbetrieb zu testen. Auf die grünen Ergon Plugs zu Endverstärkung habe ich kein Bock und überlege jetzt doch zu einem Ergon Griff, da diese über den Umfang klemmen. Das sollte gehen oder gibts hier anderweitige Vorschläge zur Optimierung ? Reichen die Ergon Sicherheitsklemmringe aus, um eine vernünftige Druckverteilung zu erzielen ? 

Gruß, Königwagner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (12. Februar 2012)

Von Syntace und anderen Anbietern gibt für die Nutzung mit Außenklemmen (Barends/Grifee) extra die Bar Plugs, um das Einschnüren des Rohrendes zu vermeiden. 
Musst aber unbedingt die für Deinen Lenker passende Größe nehmen, sonst bringen die nichts.


----------



## derspezialist (14. Februar 2012)

Syntace hat jetzt mit SQlab einen Griff gemacht:
http://www.sitzknochen.de/sqlab-sonderangebote/sqlab-711-ergonomischer-griff-192-sqlab711m

Hab den seit kurzem, liegt perfekt in der Hand, ist tatsächlich leicht eckig was sich sehr gut und safe anfühlt. Die Klemmung funktioniert sicher auch auf Plastiklenkern. Es gibt kein Metallring oder ähnliches ist nur Kunststoff, wiegen geschätzt keine 120g.


----------



## bikelover (14. Februar 2012)

wiegt 138 g (laut SQlab website)


----------



## derspezialist (15. Februar 2012)

Krass hab jetzt mal nur einen runter, der hat ziemlich genau 60g.
Hab small die 138g sind vielleicht für m. Das wäre ja der erste Hersteller der sich selbst bescheißt.


----------



## bikelover (15. Februar 2012)

das macht die Griffe noch interessanter als sie ohnehin schon sind. 

Ich bin kein Ergon-Freund, finde das ganze Konzept nicht so toll. z.B. verkaufen die keine Ersatzgriffe, aber Ersatz-Barends. Bei mir halten Barends wesentlich länger als Griffe - da können sie sich das ganze Nachhaltigkeitsmarketting sparen. 

Ergonomisch finde ich die Specialized BG Contour Locking Lenkergriffe gut, meine wiegen 136 g pro Paar.
*
*


----------



## Isar 1 (16. Februar 2012)

Sodala Griffe sind da, easy zu montieren die Klemmung ist Syntace, Schraube ganz leicht angezogen hält bombig. Die Endstopfen sind nicht so toll passt aber.  Fühlt sich im warmen ohne Handschuhe gut an, mit dicken Handschuhen auch ok kann man aber nicht richtig sagen. Ob der Gummi hält wird sich zeigen. Optik find ich besser als Ergons, sieht bisserl sportlicher aus und sind wirklich leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikelover (16. Februar 2012)

hast du nachgewogen?
kann man die mit Barends montieren?


----------



## Isar 1 (18. Februar 2012)

Das Paar wiegt 140g in m. Man kann die Griffe weiter nach innen schieben so dass noch Platz ist für Barends. Sieht dann aber evtl. nicht ganz perfekt aus, da nach oben die Klemmschraube schon etwas knubelig ist. Da bringt SQlab sicher noch eine Version das ist bestimmt kein Prob das dort bissl länger zu machen.


----------



## bikelover (18. Februar 2012)

Königwagner schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal an zwei Bikes die neuen Cube Ergo Griffe http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1173/a55423/ergo-griff-logon.html?mfid=41 montiert. Der günstige Preis wird u. a. durch die recht einfache Klemmung erreicht. Zwei Schrauben und kleine Druckplatten übertragen das Anzugsmoment. Das geht beim Alu Lenker ohne Probleme. Ich fahre an einem Rad den Procraft PRC HB1 Riser, ein Alu/Karbon MIx und da werden beim anziehen der Schrauben die Lenkerenden verformt, sodass ich es vorgezogen habe, das noch nicht im Fahrbetrieb zu testen. Auf die grünen Ergon Plugs zu Endverstärkung habe ich kein Bock und überlege jetzt doch zu einem Ergon Griff, da diese über den Umfang klemmen. Das sollte gehen oder gibts hier anderweitige Vorschläge zur Optimierung ? Reichen die Ergon Sicherheitsklemmringe aus, um eine vernünftige Druckverteilung zu erzielen ?
> 
> Gruß, Königwagner


ich hab mit den Specialized CNC Alloy Bar Plugs gute Erfahrungen gemacht (auch wenn der Lenker schon etwas deformiert ist) http://www.bike24.de/p16910.html


----------



## Papke (18. März 2012)

Habe seit Freitag ein 29er von Bulls und zwar das "Copperhead Supreme 29" habe mir dann gestern die Ergon GP3-L angebaut und musste leider feststellen, dass die Griffe nicht sicher sitzen.
Nachdem ich die vorhandenen Gummigriffe endlich vom Lenker runter hatte, steckte ich die GP3-L drauf und zog die Imbusschraube feste, nur leider drehen sich beide Griffe auf dem Lenker obwohl die Imbusschrauben festgezogen sind.
Wie kann ich da am besten für Abhilfe sorgen, würde es gehen wenn ich eine Lage Isolierband über den Teil des Lenkers wickeln würde wo die Griffe befestigt werden, oder soll ich die Griffe am besten direkt zurück geben?


----------



## bikelover (18. März 2012)

stimmt der Sitz des Mechanismus mit den Bar-Ends?
Eigentlich rasten die Griffe und die Barends irgendwie zusammen, so dass sich nichts mehr dreht. Isolierband packt das Problem sicher nicht an der Wurzel.


----------



## da rookie (20. März 2012)

@Papke: hast du den Griff denn weit genug reingeschoben? barend aufn griff, merkste wenn das richtig sitzt. dann Griff aufn lenker bis zur vorgeschriebenen einstecktiefe. prüf das mal. normalerweise klemmt der außenring bombenfest!


----------



## Radlschlumpf (20. März 2012)

Nachdem ich die vorhandenen Gummigriffe endlich vom Lenker runter hatte, .....


Wie hast Du denn die alten runter bekommen,Haarspray oder ähnliches ?
Dann ist der Lenker vielleicht mit einem Schmierfilm belegt.


----------



## Papke (20. März 2012)

Erst einmal danke für die Antworten, hatte die alten mit etwas Seifenwasser nach langem hin und her runter bekommen.
Der Fehler mit den nicht richtig sitzenden Griffen lag bei mir, jetzt sitzt zumindest einer perfekt, bei dem anderen ist nur beim drauf schieben des (ich nenne es mal das Hörnchen) die Schraube abgebrochen, konnte da noch nicht einmal mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel die Schraube anziehen.
Bin mal gespannt wie sich jetzt der Händler anstellt, wenn ich die umtauschen will.
Alles weitere folgt.


----------



## Rockside (20. März 2012)

Papke schrieb:


> Habe seit Freitag ein 29er von Bulls und zwar das "Copperhead Supreme 29" habe mir dann gestern die Ergon GP3-L angebaut und musste leider feststellen, dass die Griffe nicht sicher sitzen.
> Nachdem ich die vorhandenen Gummigriffe endlich vom Lenker runter hatte, steckte ich die GP3-L drauf und zog die Imbusschraube feste, nur leider drehen sich beide Griffe auf dem Lenker obwohl die Imbusschrauben festgezogen sind.
> Wie kann ich da am besten für Abhilfe sorgen, würde es gehen wenn ich eine Lage Isolierband über den Teil des Lenkers wickeln würde wo die Griffe befestigt werden, oder soll ich die Griffe am besten direkt zurück geben?


Probiere mal diese Anti-Rutsch-Paste von Dynamics. Die wird besonders bei Carbon-Teilen empfohlen, um Teile wie Lenker, Bremshebel, Sattelstütze etc. mit weniger Drehmoment zu befestigen.


----------



## dunkelfalke (20. März 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich Barends, die mit den barendlosen Ergon-Griffen kompatibel sind -  sprich, dass die auch die Klemmung übernehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da rookie (21. März 2012)

@dunkelfalke: häh? wieso willst du das denn machen?


----------



## xTr3Me (21. März 2012)

Ich hab die GX1 auch seit mittlerweile 1,5 Jahren im Einsatz. Allerdings halten diese bei mir nur eine Saison, dann bricht die Handballenauflage ab. Der Umtausch auf Garantie hat ewig gedauert.. habe ca. 6 Wochen warten müssen bis ich Ersatz erhalten habe. 





Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden, durch die größere Handballenauflage hat man einfach ein gutes Gefühl wenn man den Lenker hält. Auch in den technischen Steilstücken habe ich keine Probleme wegen einem schlechten Grip.


----------



## maddin2306 (21. März 2012)

Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ERGON (mit Barends) oder SqLab 711er für's Copperhead 3 hole. 
Die Sitzposition ist sehr bequem, aber bei normalen Griff schlafen irgendwann die Hände ein :-(


----------



## dunkelfalke (21. März 2012)

Weil ich bei meinen GP1 damals keine mitgekauft habe und für Barends vor der Klemmung der Platz am Lenker fehlt.


----------



## da rookie (5. April 2012)

@dunkelfalke: ah ok...das kann ich verstehen.
das geht leider nicht, da der Griffkörper des GP1 im Klemmbereich anders konstruiert ist (da auch die klemmschelle eine andere Form hat, wie das Barend)


----------



## TouchHD (14. April 2012)

Hab nun schon viel gelesen, bin aber nicht so recht fündig geworden - kann mir jemand sagen, ob man die Ergon GS1 
auch mit separaten Barends fahren kann? Habe schon diese Barends und wollte die auch gerne behalten... oder führt kein Weg an den Ergon-Griffen inkl. Barends vorbei?


----------



## kampfgnom (14. April 2012)

Die Ergons ohne Hörner lassen sich weiter übers Lenkerende nach innen schieben.
Somit kannst Du sie auch mit beliebigen Barends kombinieren. 
Es sieht halt gewöhnungsbedürftig aus und macht die Übergangsstelle etwas unbequem.
Abhalten sollte es Dich aber nicht


----------



## cocaine78 (17. April 2012)

was genau ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den GP2 und den GP3? Gibts außer den größeren Hörnchen überhaupt einen?

mfg

Markus


----------



## kampfgnom (17. April 2012)

Nö, der Griffkörper ist der gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kannebecker (23. April 2012)

Ich hab mir die GX1 gekauft aber bekomme die nicht fest  mit was muss ich den Lenker "unterfüttern" damit die Griffe halten ?


----------



## Rockside (23. April 2012)

Du kannst zusätzlich eine Anti-Rutsch-Paste verwenden, die auch für Carbonlenker und C-sattelstützen angewendet wird.

Das erhöht die Reibung erheblich, sodaß weniger Anzugsmoment gebraucht wird, um die Griffe rutschfrei zubekommen.


----------



## kampfgnom (23. April 2012)

kannebecker schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die GX1 gekauft aber bekomme die nicht fest  mit was muss ich den Lenker "unterfüttern" damit die Griffe halten ?



BistDu denn sicher, dass Du die Griffe weit genug auf dem Lenker hast?
Sind dessen Enden rechtwinklig?


----------



## maddin2306 (4. Mai 2012)

Gestern habe ich mir die ERGON GX2 ans bike geschraubt. Erster Eindruck: Fühlen sich gut an.


----------



## Deleted 96386 (4. Mai 2012)

Habe gestern die GX1 erhalten und an mein Rad geschraubt, halten mit Carbon Montagepaste und 5 NM Anzug perfekt. Allerdings habe ich noch ein kleines Problem:

Beim Fahren sind die Hände etwas taub geworden, außerdem drückt die Handballenauflage auf den Daumenballen wenn ich den Lenker normal halte. Ich habe sie wie beschrieben fast waagerecht montiert. Greife ich so weit innen dass es bequem ist kann ich die Bremsen nicht mehr richtig bedienen.

Zweites (kleines) Problem: Ich bekomme die Endkappen bei besten Willen (und größter Gewalt) nicht in das Rohr geschoben, habt ihr die zugeschnitten?

Gruß,

Sebastian


----------



## kampfgnom (4. Mai 2012)

Die Montagelage ist abhängig von Deiner Sitzposition. 
Wenn Du den Griff richtig in der Hand hast, soll das Handgelenk fast gerade sein. So verhindert der "Flügel" ein Überstrecken des Handgelenks:
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/ergonomics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feddagawwl (14. Mai 2012)

Ich habe die GX2 an meinem Esel. Ist es möglich die Bareends weg zu lassen und mittels einer Lockon Klammer von Ergon die GK2 am Lenker zu befestigen? Oder geht das wirklich nur mit den Bareends?


----------



## maddin2306 (26. Juli 2012)

So, nach ein paar Ausfahrten mit den GX2 kann ich für mich sagen: klasse!
Meine Hände schlafen nimmer ein und die Barends sind auch praktisch zwecks umgreifen.


----------



## DocThrasher (26. Juli 2012)

Lange Strecken bau ich auch Ergon an, ansonsten normale


----------



## markus-maximus (26. Juli 2012)

Fahre auch die Ergon GX2 - bin absolut zufrieden..

wenn jemand noch nur einmal montierte GX1 in weiss sucht bitte per pm bei mir melden..


----------



## Geisterradl (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
...habe mir die ERGON GS1 in der passender Größe (in meinen Fall die S-Small Version, geht bis Größe 8,5) geholt, und muß sagen es hat sich gelohnt. Ist zwar ein stolzer Preis, aber dafür keine "Dicken Finger" mehr. Habe noch zusätzlich die kurzen Barends von XLC montiert. Ging ohne Probleme und der Übergriff ist so ganz gut für mich.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Bench (26. Juli 2012)

Geisterradl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...habe mir die ERGON GS1 in der passender Größe (in meinen Fall die S-Small Version, geht bis Größe 8,5) geholt, und muß sagen es hat sich gelohnt. Ist zwar ein stolzer Preis, aber dafür keine "Dicken Finger" mehr. Habe noch zusätzlich die kurzen Barends von XLC montiert. Ging ohne Probleme und der Übergriff ist so ganz gut für mich.
> 
> Gruß Tom



genau so hab ich das auch, nur keine von XLC sondern von Xtasy 

früher haben mir immer die Handgelenke weh getan, aber mir sind die Finger nie eingeschlafen. Jetzt tun mir die Handgelenke nicht mehr weh, aber mir schläft nach ca 1 Std. Fahrt die rechte Hand ein. Hab schon nen Syntace mit 12° Backsweep montiert, keine große Änderung. 

Meint ihr, das GS1 hat zuviel Auflagefläche, dadurch drückts mir irgendwas ab und ich sollte mal die GX1 probieren?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. August 2012)

Hey,

da mir beim Biken, v.a. beim Bergab fahren immer die kleinen Finger eingeschlafen sind, hab ich mir gestern die Ergon GA1 Evo gekauft und direkt montiert. Gestern Abend bin ich dann ne schöne Tour mit 800 hm und 26km gefahren und war leider extrem enttäuscht. Trotz mehrerer unterschiedlicher Stellungen der Griffe sind mir andauernd die kleinen Finger eingeschlafen. Vor allem auch beim Bergauf biken, weil ich die Ergon ohne Hörnchen montiert hatte (bin zuvor immer mit Hörnchen gefahren). Die Griffe waren zwar eigentlich sehr bequem und kleben auch schön an der Hand, aber so extrem sind mir die Finger zuvor noch nie eingeschlafen. Hab mir dann überlegt das Plastikende, das verhindert die Griffe weiter rein zu schieben, einfach abzuschneiden und sie mit meinen normalen Barends zu fahren, aber dann hab ich ja dieses extrem dicke Klemmung zwischen Griff und Barend, wodurch der Griff noch weiter nach innen wandert... Also auch nicht das wahre. 

Fazit: Werde die Griffe nach einmaliger Fahrt wieder verkaufen. Falls also jemand Interesse an einmalig gefahrenen Ergon GA1 hat im Neuzustand, kann er sich gern bei mir melden 
Für mich geht die Suche nach gescheiten Griffen leider weiter... Vielleicht versuch ich mal die Syntace Moto


----------



## da rookie (10. August 2012)

hallo danycalifornia,
welchen lenker fährst du denn? möglicherweise ist das auch der grund. wäre ja mal einen versuch wert. inzwischen gibts ja jede menge biegungen.


----------



## MisterCool (10. August 2012)

Ich habe meine mindestens 5-6 mal verstellt, bis ich ich die optimale Stellung/Neigung gefunden habe. Jetzt zeigen sie leicht nach Unten, der Lenker mehr nach Oben und das Problem hat sich erledigt.
Morgen wenn es wieder etwas heller ist kann ich es knipsen.


----------



## Matschgo (10. August 2012)

@Danny: wenn du schläfrige Finger hast ist der GA1 Griff von Ergon auch der absolut falsche für dich... der GA1 ist nix anderes wie jeder normale Griff auch, nur mit etwas besserem Grip.
Ich hab die Dinger auch aufm Enduro und mir schlafen auch gelegentlich die Finger ein wenn ich lange nicht umgreife... aber mich juckt das ehrlichgesagt nicht weiter weil 1mal kurz Ausschütteln und es geht wieder.
Für dich wär eher der GX1 was. Bei dem (hab ich am CCC drauf) schläft mir nie was ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da rookie (10. August 2012)

na ja...so ganz wie alle isser nicht. alle anderen haben den gleichen durchmesser durchgehend. beim GA1 Evo ist das nicht so.


----------



## Masterwana (10. August 2012)

Hab die GP3 dran.
Gleich mit dem Bike gekauft.
Bin mehre Bikes probe gefahren unter anderem war auch eins mit Griffen wie die GP1 da ich die ziemlich angenehm empfand wollte ich auch solche an meinem mit zusätzlichen Hörnchen Mein Händler hat mir dann die Ergon empfolen.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. August 2012)

Hab nen Syncros Rizer FR mit 710mm, leider hab ich keine Ahnung, was der für ne Kröpfung usw. hat. 

Beim GX1 hatte ich Angst, dass er zu dick ist und ich dann zu viel Kraft zum Halten brauch im Gelände. Aber lese auch jetzt grade erst, dass der deutlich dünner als der GP1 (den hab ich schonmal getestet) ist. Beim GP1 hatte ich das Problem mit den einschlafenden Fingern tatsächlich nicht, allerdings war der mir halt zu dick... Meint ihr der GX1 eignet sich für technische Trails?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (16. August 2012)

So, ist nen Syncros Rizer FR mit 710mm 20mm rise und 9° sweep. Hab ihn jetzt grade mal ein wenig mehr nach hinten gedreht und will mal schauen, ob das hilft. Bei der letzten Tour hatte ich wieder die originalen Griffe dran und hab die einfach mal anders hin gedreht und bin wieder mit Hörnchen gefahren, da wars schon deutlich besser, allerdings war die Tour auch deutlich kürzer.

Falls das so alles nichts hilft, werd ich vermutlich mal nen Syntace Vector mit 12° Backsweep testen, hab nämlich das Gefühl, dass das helfen könnte.

Die GA1 Evo hab ich übrigens noch, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## ansgar1 (17. August 2012)

Hi,

ich habe die Ergon GP 1 jetzt im dritten Jahr drauf, und wie überall nachzulesen, löst sich das Gummi auf. Bin immer mit Handschuhen gefahren, die lösen sich beim Anheben der Hände mit einem satten SCHMATZ, so klebt das Zeug. Habe kurz überlegt, mir die Korkvariante zu kaufen (35), bin dann aber bei SQLAB gelandet. Dort ist die Entscheidung zwischen Gummi (23) und Leder (40) zugunsten der Gummivariante gefallen.

Sobald ich die habe, berichte ich. Bis auf das Kleben bin ich mit den Ergons immer zufrieden gewesen. 

Kennt jemand die SQLAB Griffe? Habe bereits den SQLAB Lenker dran.


----------



## Rockside (17. August 2012)

Ich hab den GX1, der ist deutlich besser und auch dünner als der GA1, hat aber ne brauchbare Abstützung für die Hände. 

Es gibt auch noch den GS1, da ist die flächige Stütze etwas kleiner als beim GX1, sollte aber auch ausreichend sein. Werde ich demnächst mal testen, was besser ist - GX1 oder GS1.

Der Unterschied scheint mir aber nicht groß zu sein, wenn man sich die Bilder auf der Ergon-Page anschaut.


----------



## ansgar1 (26. August 2012)

Fahre jetzt eine Woche mit den SQLAB-Griffen. Der Durchmesser der Griffe ist geringer, daher für mich einfacher zu greifen. Beim Fahren noch weniger taube Finger als bei den ERGONs, nämlich keine.  Für mich die angenehmeren Griffe.


----------



## Gehhilfe (2. Oktober 2012)

auch wenn sie besch..... :kotz: aussehen fahre ich nix anderes mehr.


----------



## Gekko (14. Oktober 2012)

Wie lässt es sich denn überhaupt mit diesen z.B. in etwas schwierigeren Gelände AM fahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (14. Oktober 2012)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> auch wenn sie besch..... :kotz: aussehen fahre ich nix anderes mehr.


Was für eine Sattelstütze ist es?


----------



## Gehhilfe (14. Oktober 2012)

is ne Kind Shock i950


----------



## radler-29 (29. März 2016)

mein Sohn lacht sich immer Schrott, wenn ich meine Ergon GP4 mit Hörnchen verbaue. Guck mal wie Scheiße das aussieht sagt er immer 
Ich guck dann und sach...jaaa !!! Hatte anfangs sogar die Dinger wieder abgebaut aber  ...wer bin ich denn. Nene, die Dinger sind echt gut und mir kommt nix anderes mehr am Rad....äh  Lenker


----------



## Geisterradl (10. April 2016)

Hallo,

bin mit meinen Ergons mehr als zufrieden...

Gruß 
Tom


----------



## mpirklbauer (13. April 2016)

Habe jetzt auch auf Ergon GE1 gewechselt.
Hatte vorher einen SQ Lab 711 MX, ansich ein guter Griff wenn man die Sitzposition nicht wechselt.
Da druckte er immer irgendwo.
Beim GE1 ist das jetzt nicht mehr der Fall, weil er doch gleichmäßiger ist im Vergleich zum 711.
Bin total begeistert von dem Teil.
Mal schaun wie lange er hält, das mit dem auflösenden Gummi habe ich leider auch schon gelesen.


----------



## kaiserventi (8. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte die GA 1 oder 2 und die GS bzw. GX sehen ja relativ ähnlich aus. Die Enduro Griffe sind zwar rund aber haben ein Fenster in der Hülse und das endet ca. in der Griffmitte dadurch entsteht eine zunächst nicht sichtbare Kante die dann Druckstellen erzeugt mit in meinem Fall tauben Fingern. 
Die GS sind für das MTB der Flügel ist aber nicht außen sondern geht bis weit in die Griffmitte, was eine aktive Fahrweise behindert das umschließen des Griffs ist in viele Situationen nicht möglich es sei denn man stelt den Flügel sehr weit nach oben ein. Dann drückt es aber eher unangenehm in die Handmitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (8. Juni 2018)

Für mich sind die GX1 nach wie vor die besten ihrer Sorte. Und sehen auch nicht behindert aus.


----------



## blubboo (9. Juni 2018)

Ich habe Seit einer Woche die Ergon GA1 EVO am Jeffsy und bin sehr zufrieden.
Man hat guten Halt und sie liegen super in der Hand.


----------



## S-H-A (9. Juni 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich habe Seit einer Woche die Ergon GE1 EVO am Jeffsy und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Man hat guten Halt und sie liegen super in der Hand.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 739322



Das sind keine GE1.


----------



## blubboo (9. Juni 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Das sind keine GE1.


Habs geändert.
Danke für den netten und hilfreichen Hinweis.


----------



## S-H-A (9. Juni 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Habs geändert.
> Danke für den netten und hilfreichen Hinweis.



Solltest aber mal die GE1 testen. Sind deutlich komfortabler. Allein schon weil der Klemmring innen liegt. Seit es die GE's gibt haben die GA's meiner Meinung nach keine Existenzberechtigung mehr.


----------



## blubboo (9. Juni 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Solltest aber mal die GE1 testen. Sind deutlich komfortabler. Allein schon weil der Klemmring innen liegt. Seit es die GE's gibt haben die GA's meiner Meinung nach keine Existenzberechtigung mehr.


Die Klemmring sind das Einzige was mich etwas stört, eventuell test ich die GE1 wirklich mal.


----------



## Agil (9. Juni 2018)

Bei den GA2 liegen die Klemmringe auch innen.


----------



## Rockside (9. Juni 2018)

Es ist aber besser, wenn der Klemmring aussen ist. Denn die stärksten Kräfte wirken aussen ein. 

Wenn dann der Klemmring innen ist, dann muss sich das zwangsläufig verdrehend auf den ganzen Griff auswirken.


----------



## S-H-A (9. Juni 2018)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Es ist aber besser, wenn der Klemmring aussen ist. Denn die stärksten Kräfte wirken aussen ein.
> 
> Wenn dann der Klemmring innen ist, dann muss sich das zwangsläufig verdrehend auf den ganzen Griff auswirken.



Da verdreht sich gar nix. Was für'n Quatsch.


----------



## kaiserventi (8. Januar 2019)

die Ergon GS Griffe sind für gichtgeplagte Rentner mit Karpaltunnelsyndrom auf dem Tiefeinsteiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo_Odw. (8. Januar 2019)

kaiserventi schrieb:


> die Ergon GS Griffe sind für gichtgeplagte Rentner mit Karpaltunnelsyndrom auf dem Tiefeinsteiger.


Seeeehr qualifizierter Beitrag von einem, der sich offenbar nicht mit Taubheitsgefühl rumplagen muss. Kannst du nicht anderswo trollen?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. Januar 2019)

Habe das schon in einem anderen thread geschrieben, aber hier passt es auch ganz gut. Hatte mir Anfangs Gs1 geholt wg. Kribbeln in den Fingern. Bin seit August einige 100km nun gefahren, und habe mich von GS1 getrennt die waren mir nichts. Hab zwar kein kribbeln mehr gehabt ( hab auch mittlerweile noch einen 3cm kürzen Vorbau zugelegt und meine gestreckte Sitzposi weiter entschärft ) aber die GS1 haben mir downhill überhaupt nicht zugesagt.

Dann habe ich mir die Ergon GE1 geholt - die besten Griffe, dummerweise habe ich mich vertan und mir die Slim Variante bestellt, die waren dann zu dünn. Dann habe ich mir die GA2 Fat geholt und bin damit den restlichen Sommer gefahren und bin damit hochzufrieden, jetzt bei Kälteren Temperaturen waren sie mir in Verbindung mit dicken Handschuhen dann doch zu "Fat" und ich hab mir wieder die GE1 *ohne *Slim zugelegt und bin damit jetzt für die Winterkombi sehr zufrieden!

Ich hab jetzt also einige Ergon Griffe ausprobiert und kann ein Resümee für die Griffe GS1, GA2 und GE1 ziehen

GS1 - sehr gute Griffe wenn man viel Geradeaus & Berghoch fährt, und *keine *anspruchsvollen Abfahrten über längere Zeit, denn das ist überhaupt nicht die Stärke der GS1.

GA2 (FAT) - sehr gut allrounder, machen berghoch wie Bergab eine sehr gute Figur. Bergab aber schwächer als die GE1

GE1 - sehr gute Griffe, vor allem absolute Griffsicherheit bei Bergabfahrten, Bergauf etwas schwächer als die GA2 (Fat)

Mit korrekter Sitzeinstellung hab ich mit keinen der Griffe ein starkes Kribbeln mehr verspürt


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (15. Januar 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich mir die Ergon GE1 geholt - die besten Griffe, dummerweise habe ich mich vertan und mir die Slim Variante bestellt, die waren dann zu dünn. Dann habe ich mir die GA2 Fat geholt und bin damit den restlichen Sommer gefahren und bin damit hochzufrieden, jetzt bei Kälteren Temperaturen waren sie mir in Verbindung mit dicken Handschuhen dann doch zu "Fat" und ich hab mir wieder die GE1 *ohne *Slim zugelegt und bin damit jetzt für die Winterkombi sehr zufrieden!



Habe damit auch sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Angefangen wegen tauben Fingern mit der GP Serie, dann auf die GS MTB Serie umgeschraubt, aber irgendwie hatte ich bei diesen Modellen immer das kleine Problem beim Bergabfahren, dass ich keinen richtigen Halt hatte.
Dann die "neuen"  GE1 Evo Factory ausprobiert. Zwar keine Auflagerflächen, aber trotzdem die besten die ich bis jetzt hatte.
Die Hände kleben an den Griffen, Bergab dadurch sehr viel Sicherheit und keine tauben Finger mehr.

Kann diese echt empfehlen!


----------

